# The Name Game



## Blake Bowden

I saw this on another site and thought it was cool...

"My friends and I play this game sometimes and it goes for hours it is kinda cool. the name you choose has to be a famous person not a made up name LOL but it is like this the the 1st name of the person you use has to start with the 1st letter of the last name of the person was name previously. The only thing I see that might not work is the double letter in the game when you get a double letter that matches it reverses back to the previous person.

Example: Joe Montana Next person uses the M in Montana like (Mike Tyson) then next would be with a T like Tony Stewart. "


I'll start with Neil Armstrong


----------



## HKTidwell

Andrew Jackson


----------



## TCShelton

Jesus.


----------



## owls84

Christian Slater


----------



## TCShelton

Socrates.


----------



## JTM

1 word names don't count.  /skipped.

Samuel Jackson


----------



## Blake Bowden

Janet Jackson


----------



## Blake Bowden

Winston Churchill


----------



## scottmh59

Clyde Barrow


----------



## owls84

Bob Dylan


----------



## scottmh59

david letterman....:23:


----------



## scottmh59

archie bunker


----------



## scottmh59

al capone


----------



## scottmh59

Clark Gable


----------



## scottmh59

ben franklin


----------



## scottmh59

Raymond L.S. Patriarca


----------



## scottmh59

william delsanto


----------



## owls84

David Hasslehoff


----------



## scottmh59

henry hill


----------



## owls84

Harvey Keitel


----------



## scottmh59

kenneth guarino


----------



## owls84

Who the hell is that?

Gary Busey (and his teeth)


----------



## scottmh59

bobby deluca


----------



## owls84

Dom Deluise


----------



## scottmh59

Donato di Niccol di Betto Bardi


----------



## Bill Lins

Barack Obama


----------



## RedTemplar

Oliver Wendell Holmes


----------



## HKTidwell

Hugh Hefner


----------



## owls84

Hugh Jackman


----------



## Blake Bowden

Jack Klugman


----------



## HKTidwell

Kim Kardashian


----------



## owls84

Kevin Spacey


----------



## HKTidwell

Steven Spielberg


----------



## scottmh59

salvatore Gravano


----------



## Blake Bowden

Bobby Bowden...fixed Bro Lins lol


----------



## RedTemplar

Bob Barker


----------



## Blake Bowden

Bill Pullman


----------



## owls84

Pat Sayjak


----------



## HKTidwell

Shirley Temple


----------



## RedTemplar

Ted Nugent


----------



## Blake Bowden

Everyones favorite...Nancy Pelosi!


----------



## scottmh59

Paul Vario


----------



## owls84

Vince McMahon


----------



## scottmh59

martin scorsese


----------



## HKTidwell

Sammy Davis Jr.


----------



## scottmh59

Dominic Chianese


----------



## HKTidwell

CÃ©sar ChÃ¡vez


----------



## owls84

Courtney Love


----------



## scottmh59

Leonardo da Vinci


----------



## Blake Bowden

Vladamir Putin


----------



## owls84

Paul Walker


----------



## scottmh59

willy wonka..ok thats not real,,how bout

Woody Allen


----------



## owls84

Allen Greenspan


----------



## scottmh59

Giuseppe Mazzini


----------



## Bill Lins

Michael Vick


----------



## Blake Bowden

Victoria Beckham


----------



## Bill Lins

Blake Bowden


----------



## scottmh59

blaise marfeo


----------



## RedTemplar

Mickey Mantle


----------



## scottmh59

mario lanza


----------



## owls84

Lane Frost


----------



## scottmh59

Frank Sinatra


----------



## owls84

Sam Kinison


----------



## scottmh59

kevin smith


----------



## RedTemplar

Snidely Whiplash


----------



## Bill Lins

William Tell


----------



## Blake Bowden

Travis Barker


----------



## scottmh59

Brian Piccolo


----------



## owls84

Pete Sampras


----------



## Blake Bowden

Sam Shephard


----------



## scottmh59

Sandro Botticelli


----------



## Bill Lins

Bret Favre


----------



## scottmh59

Filippo Brunelleschi


----------



## Blake Bowden

Bob Barker


----------



## Bill Lins

Brian Bosworth


----------



## Blake Bowden

Bill Murray


----------



## owls84

Michael Jackson


----------



## scottmh59

john kennedy


----------



## owls84

Who is John Kennedy? Does anyone know this guy? 

Kevin Fowler


----------



## RedTemplar

Frank Gifford


----------



## scottmh59

Giacomo Casanova


----------



## Blake Bowden

Charles Darwin


----------



## owls84

Dave Chappell


----------



## ljlinson1206

Charles Bronson


----------



## Bill Lins

Boba Fett


----------



## RedTemplar

Frank Zappa


----------



## owls84

Zachary Taylor


----------



## ljlinson1206

Tom Selleck


----------



## scottmh59

Sam Giancana


----------



## ljlinson1206

George Harrison


----------



## Bill Lins

Harry Connick, Jr.


----------



## scottmh59

Carmine Galante


----------



## RedTemplar

George Washington


----------



## Blake Bowden

William Dafoe


----------



## Bill Lins

Dick Trickle


----------



## LRG

Ted Nugent


----------



## Blake Bowden

Nancy Grace


----------



## LRG

Gretchen Mol


----------



## Blake Bowden

Mel Gibson


----------



## ljlinson1206

Gary Coleman


----------



## owls84

Charlie Chaplin


----------



## ljlinson1206

Chevy Chase


----------



## owls84

Carlie Simon


----------



## ljlinson1206

Stevie Ray Vaughn


----------



## scottmh59

Vincent Gigante


----------



## owls84

Greg Geraldo


----------



## scottmh59

Guido d'Arezzo


----------



## owls84

I'm going to use the "D" 

Daniel Boone


----------



## ljlinson1206

Berry White


----------



## scottmh59

William "Billy Batts" Devino


----------



## HKTidwell

Danny Devito (Hope I spelled that right)


----------



## scottmh59

Dante Alighieri


----------



## HKTidwell

Andy Rooney


----------



## scottmh59

Rudolph Valentino


----------



## Bill Lins

Vin Diesel


----------



## Blake Bowden

Dom Delouise


----------



## Bill Lins

Danny Bonaduce


----------



## luftx

Betty White


----------



## scottmh59

waylon jennings


----------



## owls84

Josh Berry


----------



## Blake Bowden

Blake Bowden


----------



## scottmh59

owls84 said:


> Josh Berry,,Blake Bowden




i thought the name had to be someone famous? and in your own mind doesnt count


----------



## Bill Lins

blake said:


> Blake Bowden



ANOTHER repeat! 6 lashes with a a wet cabletow for you! ;-)


----------



## Bill Lins

Barney "Elmer Fudd" Frank!


----------



## RedTemplar

Fred McMurray


----------



## Bill Lins

Mike Tyson


----------



## HKTidwell

Ty Murray


----------



## LRG

Mariah Carey


----------



## Bill Lins

Carey Lowell


----------



## RedTemplar

Lowell Thomas


----------



## luftx

Tanya Tucker


----------



## ljlinson1206

Terry Clark


----------



## HKTidwell

Calvin Coolidge


----------



## LRG

Chuck Norris


----------



## HKTidwell

Norman Rockwell


----------



## LRG

Rodney DANGERfield


----------



## luftx

Dan Aykroyd


----------



## LRG

Alicia Silverstone:001_tongue:


----------



## RedTemplar

Sandy Koufax


----------



## Bill Lins

Kevin Bacon


----------



## Blake Bowden

Bobby Brown


----------



## RedTemplar

BB King


----------



## Blake Bowden

Kirk Douglas


----------



## Bill Lins

David Brinkley


----------



## luftx

Barbara Hershey


----------



## ljlinson1206

Hank Aaron


----------



## LRG

alex baldwin


----------



## ljlinson1206

Billy Gibbons


----------



## LRG

George Washington


----------



## ljlinson1206

William Wallace


----------



## LRG

Walt Disney


----------



## ljlinson1206

Brother Davie Crockett


----------



## Bill Lins

Chet Huntley


----------



## LRG

Harrison Ford


----------



## ljlinson1206

Hugh Hefner


----------



## ljlinson1206

OK, Doubled on the one

Frank Sinatra


----------



## Bill Lins

If you double, you start fresh?

Soupy Sales


----------



## Bill Lins

Sanjay Gupta


----------



## ljlinson1206

George Strait


----------



## luftx

Helen Hunt


----------



## Bill Lins

Hymie Weiss


----------



## LRG

Winston Churchill


----------



## ljlinson1206

Charlie Pride


----------



## LRG

Patrick Swayze


----------



## Bill Lins

Silly (Sheila) Jackson Lee


----------



## RedTemplar

Levi Strauss


----------



## Blake Bowden

Hank Aaron


----------



## LRG

Aaron Neville


----------



## Blake Bowden

Neal McCoy


----------



## Bold01

Bob Hope


----------



## Bold01

Ooooppps, sorry didn't go all the way to the end.

Mark Wahlberg


----------



## LRG

Waylon Jennings


----------



## Bill Lins

Jerry Reed


----------



## Blake Bowden

Rod Sterling


----------



## Bill Lins

Steve Miller


----------



## RedTemplar

Mike Krzyzewski


----------



## Bill Lins

Kenny Rogers


----------



## Blake Bowden

Ricky Martin


----------



## owls84

Michael Moore


----------



## scottmh59

Marcus Aurelius,


----------



## ljlinson1206

Arlene Ness


----------



## RedTemplar

Nathaniel Hawthorne


----------



## ljlinson1206

Hans Christian Anderson


----------



## LRG

Ashley Simpson


----------



## RedTemplar

Sergeant Alvin York


----------



## ljlinson1206

Yngwie Malmsteen...guitar player


----------



## LRG

yancy butler


----------



## Bill Lins

Babe Ruth


----------



## owls84

Rosanne Barr


----------



## LRG

Barry Manilow


----------



## owls84

Marty Robbins


----------



## LRG

Reese Whitherspoon


----------



## Bill Lins

William Tell


----------



## RedTemplar

Ty Cobb


----------



## scottmh59

Charles  Luciano


----------



## rhitland

Scott Micheal Harmon how dare you beef up the name game stats our movie quote thread is about to be dethroned. :9:


----------



## scottmh59

gee thanks rhit....now everyone knows my middle name.:52:

well maybe they dont..since you didnt even spell it rght.:laugh:


----------



## owls84

Lucille Ball - Death to the Movie Quote Game (Don't you moderate me, Rhit. I will moderate you.)


----------



## ljlinson1206

Ben E. King


----------



## Bill Lins

Kaley Cuoco

Josh said: "Don't you moderate me, Rhit. I will moderate you."

Let's be moderate- can't we all just get along?  :45:


----------



## RedTemplar

Charles Kuralt


----------



## owls84

Kevin Bacon


----------



## Blake Bowden

bernadette peters


----------



## HKTidwell

Peter Fonda


----------



## owls84

Fred Durst, nevermind you said famous...

How about Frank Thomas instead.


----------



## HKTidwell

Tom T. Hall


----------



## owls84

Hideki Matsui


----------



## HKTidwell

Micheal Williams

How many more till we blow the Movie thread out of the water?


----------



## owls84

Will Smith 

We are approx. 1/2 way.


----------



## HKTidwell

Sarah Jessica Parker

Sweet!  Giddy up


----------



## owls84

Pete Samprass

I'm giving my fair share.


----------



## ljlinson1206

Sean Penn


----------



## owls84

Pam Oliver


----------



## ljlinson1206

Olivia Newton John


----------



## HKTidwell

John Lenin


----------



## ljlinson1206

Lenny Kravitz

Guess we're going with rockstars now


----------



## scottmh59

ken kaniff from connecticut


----------



## rhitland

Karem Abdul Jabar


----------



## RedTemplar

John Zogby


----------



## owls84

Zig Zigler (Sp?)


----------



## ljlinson1206

Zachary Taylor


----------



## Bill Lins

Zeta-Jones, Catherine  :drool:


----------



## Bill Lins

Yes, I *KNOW* it's backwards, but it's OK 'cause she's *HOT*! :001_tt1:


----------



## Bill Lins

Taylor Dayne


----------



## LRG

Taki kimura


----------



## Blake Bowden

Kirk Cameron


----------



## RedTemplar

Cameron Mitchell


----------



## owls84

Mike Tyson, and I agree Bill, she is a fortified outhouse.


----------



## HKTidwell

Taylor Swift


----------



## owls84

Stephen Baldwin


----------



## ljlinson1206

Brian Bosworth


----------



## LRG

Bruce Lee


----------



## Bill Lins

LRG said:


> Taki kimura



Is that a real person's name, or, like, the name of something to eat?  :wink:

Lorrie Morgan


----------



## Blake Bowden

Mitch McConnel


----------



## ljlinson1206

Mickey Mantle


----------



## owls84

Magic Johnson


----------



## ljlinson1206

Jerry Lee Lewis


----------



## HKTidwell

Lee Majors


----------



## ljlinson1206

Michael Angelo


----------



## HKTidwell

Anthony Hopkins


----------



## Blake Bowden

Harrison Ford


----------



## RedTemplar

Felix Mendelssohn (German composer)


----------



## ljlinson1206

Mike Rowe

you gotta dirty job?


----------



## LRG

Bill_Lins77488 said:


> Is that a real person's name, or, like, the name of something to eat? :wink:
> 
> Lorrie Morgan


 
haha- Taky was another right hand man to Bruce Lee. Bruce lived with Taky for a spell.:11:

Rudyard Kipling


----------



## ljlinson1206

Keefer Southerland


----------



## LRG

Sally field


----------



## ljlinson1206

Franklin Deleno Roosevelt


----------



## owls84

Wooo!!! The Nature Boy Rick Flair


----------



## ljlinson1206

Some of the younger guys won't have a clue who this is but I know alot of you older guys will be taken on a blast from the past.  How about

Freddy Fender


----------



## LRG

ljlinson1206 said:


> Some of the younger guys won't have a clue who this is but I know alot of you older guys will be taken on a blast from the past. How about
> 
> Freddy Fender


 
hey, he was the guy that built the guitar:36:


frank sinatra


----------



## ljlinson1206

LRG said:


> hey, he was the guy that built the guitar:36:



Close, He did play a guitar.

Stevie Nicks


----------



## LRG

neil armstrong


----------



## ljlinson1206

Alyssa Milano

What a Fine young woman she turned out to be...I love Charmed


----------



## LRG

Marissa Tomei


----------



## RedTemplar

Tom Thumb


----------



## LRG

tina fey


----------



## RedTemplar

Frank Gifford


----------



## Bill Lins

George Washington


----------



## ljlinson1206

Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart


----------



## owls84

Miley Cyrus


----------



## ljlinson1206

Charles Limburg


----------



## Jay

Larry Campbel


----------



## ljlinson1206

Carl Sagan


----------



## RedTemplar

Samuel Colt


----------



## Bill Lins

Colt McCoy


----------



## ljlinson1206

OK, I know this one's kinda stretching it a bit but here goes...

Marshall Tucker


----------



## owls84

Ted Bundy


----------



## ljlinson1206

Bobby Flay


----------



## RedTemplar

Fatty Arbuckle


----------



## ljlinson1206

Antonio Sabata


----------



## Blake Bowden

Sammy Sosa


----------



## ljlinson1206

Sonny Liston


----------



## Bill Lins

Lucille Ball


----------



## Blake Bowden

Bill Pullman


----------



## Bill Lins

Phil Collins


----------



## Blake Bowden

Corbin Bernsen


----------



## Bill Lins

Bob Barker


----------



## owls84

Benny Hill


----------



## ljlinson1206

Hillary Duff


----------



## owls84

Danny DeVito


----------



## RedTemplar

Don Meredith


----------



## LRG

Mary Stuart Masterson


----------



## ljlinson1206

Martin Luther


----------



## Blake Bowden

Leslie Nielson


----------



## Bill Lins

Nellie Bly


----------



## ljlinson1206

Ben Roethlisberger


----------



## RedTemplar

Ron Ely


----------



## owls84

Emmitt Smith


----------



## ljlinson1206

Sammy Hagar


----------



## Bill Lins

Harry Reid


----------



## owls84

The man that can't get no respect....Rodney Dangerfield.


----------



## ljlinson1206

David Caruso


----------



## HKTidwell

Cat Stevens


----------



## owls84

Sally Jesse Rafael


----------



## ljlinson1206

Red Fox


----------



## LRG

Freddie Mercury


----------



## RedTemplar

Menachem Begin


----------



## Bill Lins

Bill Lins


----------



## RedTemplar

Linda Lovelace


----------



## ljlinson1206

Louis Lamour


----------



## LRG

lou gossett


----------



## ljlinson1206

George C. Scott


----------



## Bill Lins

Samuel Colt


----------



## LRG

Chow Yun Fat


----------



## RedTemplar

Fats Domino


----------



## LRG

david bowie


----------



## owls84

Bob Dylan


----------



## ljlinson1206

Darius Rucker


----------



## RedTemplar

Regis Philbin


----------



## ljlinson1206

Pablo Picasso


----------



## LRG

Pamela Anderson


----------



## LRG

Anson Jones-had to


----------



## C. Banks Barbee

Jeremiah Johnson


----------



## Bill Lins

John Cougar Mellencamp


----------



## ljlinson1206

Mikhail Sergeyevich Gorbachev 

AKA "Ole Red Spot"


----------



## Bill Lins

George Carlin


----------



## C. Banks Barbee

What's the opposite of Christopher Reeves?  

Christopher Walken.


----------



## Bill Lins

C. Banks Barbee said:


> What's the opposite of Christopher Reeves?
> 
> Christopher Walken.



That's *really* bad, Covey! :wink:

Walter Williams


----------



## C. Banks Barbee

William Shakespeare


----------



## Bill Lins

Sam Cooke


----------



## C. Banks Barbee

Chris Farley


----------



## owls84

Frank Zappa


----------



## RedTemplar

Zeppo Marx


----------



## owls84

Martha Stewart


----------



## C. Banks Barbee

Shirley Temple.


----------



## owls84

Ted Nugent


----------



## C. Banks Barbee

Norman Mailer


----------



## ljlinson1206

Mark Twain


----------



## LRG

John Adams


----------



## Bill Lins

Ansel Adams


----------



## C. Banks Barbee

Amelia Earhart


----------



## owls84

Eddy Van Halen (Not Van Hagar)


----------



## C. Banks Barbee

Henry Ford


----------



## RedTemplar

Francis Quimet


----------



## ljlinson1206

Quentin Tarantino


----------



## LRG

Tony Curtis


----------



## ljlinson1206

Conway Twitty


----------



## RedTemplar

Tennessee Ernie Ford


----------



## Bill Lins

Freddy Fender


----------



## Blake Bowden

Fran Drescher


----------



## RedTemplar

Daniel Wesson (Smith & Wesson)


----------



## C. Banks Barbee

Wilson Pickett


----------



## Dredd17

delete


----------



## ljlinson1206

Priscilla Presley


----------



## Dredd17

Paul McCartney


----------



## LRG

Michael Myers


----------



## Bill Lins

Muhammad Ali


----------



## C. Banks Barbee

Alfred Hitchcock.


----------



## ljlinson1206

Henry Ford


----------



## Bill Lins

Franklin Roosevelt


----------



## LRG

Robert Duvall


----------



## RedTemplar

Dylan Thomas


----------



## Blake Bowden

Tom Brokaw


----------



## LRG

Bo Derek


----------



## C. Banks Barbee

David Crockett


----------



## Bill Lins

Covey Barbee


----------



## ljlinson1206

Bobby McFerrin


----------



## Bill Lins

McGeorge Bundy


----------



## C. Banks Barbee

Bill_Lins77488 said:


> Covey Barbee



Can you do this?

Beau Bridges


----------



## LRG

C. Banks Barbee said:


> Can you do this?
> 
> Beau Bridges


 
[ no you can not and this willbe reported to a moderator ]


Billy Jack


----------



## RedTemplar

Blake Shelton:001_smile: Google if you must


----------



## ljlinson1206

Sam Elliot


----------



## Bill Lins

Ernest Hemingway


----------



## LRG

Harry Truman


----------



## ljlinson1206

TS Eliot


----------



## C. Banks Barbee

Engelbert Humperdinck

Haha.


----------



## Bill Lins

Harry Hamlin


----------



## C. Banks Barbee

Henry Tudor, VIII.

Official Title:
Henry the Eighth, by the Grace of God, King of England, France and Ireland, Defender of the Faith and of the Church of England and also of Ireland in Earth Supreme Head [and certified BAMF.]

I added that last part-- Tudor-Stuart Brits weren't cool enough to know what a BAMF was.  Luckily, I hold a Doctorate on the subject.


----------



## RedTemplar

Tex Ritter


----------



## LRG

Ron Howard


----------



## ljlinson1206

Henry Kissenger


----------



## LRG

Kim Basinger


----------



## ljlinson1206

Bryant Gumble


----------



## LRG

Gina Carano


----------



## ljlinson1206

Casey Kasem


----------



## Bill Lins

Kevin Kennedy


----------



## ljlinson1206

Kelly Ripple


----------



## RedTemplar

RipTorn


----------



## ljlinson1206

Thomas Kinkade


----------



## Bill Lins

Kinky Friedman


----------



## ljlinson1206

Fred Thompson


----------



## RedTemplar

Ted Kennedy


----------



## ljlinson1206

Karla Leanne Homolka


----------



## Bill Lins

Harry S. Truman


----------



## ljlinson1206

Theadore Roosevelt


----------



## Bill Lins

Rocky Balboa


----------



## C. Banks Barbee

Bruce Springsteen


----------



## Bill Lins

Shelley Long


----------



## ljlinson1206

Leanord Nemoy

Live Long and Prosper


----------



## Bill Lins

Neville Chamberlain


----------



## RedTemplar

Chuck Yeager


----------



## Bill Lins

Yul Brynner


----------



## owls84

Bobby Valentine


----------



## RedTemplar

Veronica Lake


----------



## owls84

Lewis Black


----------



## ljlinson1206

barry manilow


----------



## Bill Lins

Miguel Tejada


----------



## LRG

Tiger Woods


----------



## david918

wally moon


----------



## RedTemplar

Malcom X


----------



## Bill Lins

Xavier Cugat

(nice try, Red!


----------



## LRG

Colin Firth


----------



## ljlinson1206

Charlie Sheen

Sure am Glad I didn't get X...LOL


----------



## Blake Bowden

Shakira Ripoll


----------



## ljlinson1206

Robert Duvall


----------



## LRG

Dick Buttcus


----------



## RedTemplar

Benito Mussolini


----------



## LRG

ughh
micky mantle


----------



## Bill Lins

Mike Myers


----------



## LRG

Marshall Mathers


----------



## Bill Lins

Marilyn Manson


----------



## LRG

Mary Magdalene


----------



## david918

minnie mouse


----------



## RedTemplar

Max McGee (Green Bay Packers)


----------



## david918

moses malone


----------



## LRG

Michelle Monaghan


----------



## david918

Mighty Mouse


----------



## Bill Lins

Marilyn Monroe


----------



## david918

Malcom X


----------



## Payne

Xavier Roberts (inventor and manufacturer of Cabbage Patch Kids)

I had to use google to find a name that started with X lol


----------



## LRG

Payne said:


> Xavier Roberts (inventor and manufacturer of Cabbage Patch Kids)
> 
> I had to use google to find a name that started with X lol


 
cheater-just kiddin 

since we're off the double Ms

Ronald Reagan


----------



## david918

Robert Redford


----------



## Bill Lins

Rodney Allen Rippey


----------



## RedTemplar

Richard Nixon


----------



## Bill Lins

Nelson Rockefeller


----------



## Blake Bowden

Ralphie May


----------



## Bill Lins

Meyer Lansky


----------



## Blake Bowden

Lance Armstrong


----------



## RedTemplar

Andy Griffith


----------



## Blake Bowden

Gretchen Wilson


----------



## david918

woodrow wilson


----------



## RedTemplar

Wendell Wilkie


----------



## Bill Lins

William Shatner


----------



## RedTemplar

Satchel Paige


----------



## david918

Pete Rose


----------



## RedTemplar

Roberto Clemente


----------



## david918

Carl Yastrzemski.


----------



## RedTemplar

Yogi Berra


----------



## david918

Bert Blyleven


----------



## RedTemplar

Billy Martin


----------



## Bill Lins

Max Factor


----------



## RedTemplar

Ferdinand Magellan


----------



## david918

Moe Howard


----------



## RedTemplar

Howard Hughes


----------



## david918

Hugh Heffner


----------



## JEbeling

J. C. Penny


----------



## Bill Lins

Henny Youngman


----------



## david918

Y.A.Tittle


----------



## Bill Lins

Tim "The Tool Man" Taylor


----------



## david918

Tiny Tim


----------



## owls84

Tim Robbins


----------



## david918

Rachel Ray


----------



## Bill Lins

Roger Clemens


----------



## david918

cassius clay


----------



## LRG

Carrie Cox


----------



## david918

Curley Howard


----------



## RedTemplar

Howard Baker


----------



## david918

Bubba Smith


----------



## LRG

Shawn Hannity


----------



## david918

Harry Houdini


----------



## webstermason

Hopalong Cassidy


----------



## david918

Charlie Chaplin


----------



## Bill Lins

Cris Collingsworth


----------



## RedTemplar

Cale Yarborough


----------



## Bill Lins

Yanni


----------



## RedTemplar

Yitshak Rabin


----------



## david918

Robin Yount


----------



## RedTemplar

Yvonne De Carlo


----------



## david918

Donald Trump


----------



## LRG

Tim Robbins


----------



## david918

Robbin Roberts


----------



## Bill Lins

Rachael Ray


----------



## LRG

Roy Rodgers


----------



## david918

Rip Van Winkle


----------



## RedTemplar

Wee Willie Winkle


----------



## Bill Lins

Wendell Willkie


----------



## RedTemplar

Woodrow Wilson


----------



## Bill Lins

Woody Woodpecker


----------



## RedTemplar

William Wordsworth


----------



## Bill Lins

Wally Cleaver


----------



## david918

Calvin Murphy


----------



## RedTemplar

Minnesota Fats


----------



## david918

Fats Domino


----------



## LRG

Donnie Darko


----------



## david918

Dante Hall


----------



## Bill Lins

Henrietta Klecka


----------



## david918

Killer Kowalski


----------



## RedTemplar

Kris Kringle


----------



## LRG

Kris Kristofferson


----------



## Bill Lins

Kay Bailey Hutchinson (the above shall not be construed as an endorsement of any kind, political or otherwise :wink


----------



## david918

Hank Aaron


----------



## Blake Bowden

Ashley Tisdale


----------



## david918

Tommy Aaron


----------



## Blake Bowden

Anderson Cooper


----------



## david918

Cecil Cooper


----------



## RedTemplar

Cecil B. DeMille


----------



## david918

Danny Kaye


----------



## LRG

Kate Beckinsale


----------



## RedTemplar

Betty Grable


----------



## Bill Lins

Garry Moore


----------



## david918

Margaret Thatcher


----------



## LRG

Theodore Roosevelt


----------



## david918

Randy Johnson


----------



## Bill Lins

Jake "The Snake" Roberts


----------



## RedTemplar

Randy "Macho Man" Savage


----------



## Bill Lins

Soupy Sales


----------



## LRG

Shuka Shuka


----------



## david918

Slinging Sammy Baugh


----------



## LRG

Beverly de Angelo


----------



## david918

Andrew Jackson


----------



## Bill Lins

Jackson Browne


----------



## RedTemplar

Brigitte Bardot


----------



## david918

Barney Fife


----------



## Bill Lins

Frank Sinatra


----------



## david918

Sammy Sosa


----------



## Bill Lins

Salma Hayek


----------



## RedTemplar

Horatio Alger


----------



## Blake Bowden

Anthony Perkins


----------



## RedTemplar

Phillip The Fair


----------



## david918

Fran Tarkington


----------



## RedTemplar

Tom Seaver


----------



## LRG

Sarah Palin=hottie


----------



## Bill Lins

Paul Simon


----------



## RedTemplar

Simon Bolivar


----------



## ndfire83

Benedict Arnold


----------



## david918

Archie Bunker


----------



## ndfire83

Benjamin Franklin


----------



## RedTemplar

Franklin Pierce


----------



## LRG

Sam Walton


----------



## david918

Pedro Morales or William Tell


----------



## LRG

Terry Bradshaw


----------



## Bill Lins

Bubba Smith


----------



## ndfire83

Susan Sarandon


----------



## david918

Stonewall Jackson


----------



## Bill Lins

James Joyce


----------



## RedTemplar

Jimmy Johnson


----------



## Bill Lins

Jerry Jones


----------



## RedTemplar

John Paul Jones


----------



## david918

Jessie James


----------



## Bill Lins

James Baker


----------



## RedTemplar

Buddy Baker


----------



## webstermason

Brendan Fraser


----------



## david918

Felipe Alou


----------



## webstermason

Alphonse Capone


----------



## david918

Cal Cooledge


----------



## TexMass

Carrie Underwood


----------



## david918

Uncle Sam


----------



## Bill Lins

Sammy Baugh


----------



## RedTemplar

Betsy Ross


----------



## david918

Ross Perot


----------



## Bill Lins

Paul Harvey


----------



## david918

Harvey Haddox


----------



## Bill Lins

Henry Winkler


----------



## RedTemplar

Wilbur Wright


----------



## david918

Wilbur Wood


----------



## LRG

Woodrow Wilson


----------



## Bill Lins

Walter Winchell


----------



## RedTemplar

William Wallace


----------



## david918

Wally Moon


----------



## HKTidwell

Madeline O'Hare 

I hope I spelled that right.


----------



## david918

Oliver Cromwell


----------



## RedTemplar

Cat Stevens


----------



## david918

Soupy Sales


----------



## Bill Lins

Sissy Spacek


----------



## david918

Sam Snead


----------



## RedTemplar

Sam Spade


----------



## HKTidwell

Sammy Allred


----------



## Bill Lins

Alger Hiss


----------



## RedTemplar

Hubert Horatio Humphrey


----------



## Bill Lins

Harry (or Henry?) Hyde


----------



## david918

Harley Race


----------



## RedTemplar

Rachel Ward


----------



## david918

Ward Bond


----------



## LRG

Bob Hope


----------



## david918

Harry Truman


----------



## Bill Lins

Truman Capote


----------



## RedTemplar

Charlie Chaplain


----------



## david918

Clarence Thomas


----------



## LRG

Tony Romo


----------



## david918

Randy Quaid


----------



## RedTemplar

Quentin Tarantino


----------



## david918

Tommy Turberville


----------



## LRG

Tonya Harding


----------



## Bill Lins

Hope Lange


----------



## david918

Larry Fine


----------



## LRG

Fran Dresher


----------



## david918

Dolly Parton


----------



## RedTemplar

Prince of Peace


----------



## david918

Pancho Villa


----------



## B.Eddlemon

Vivica Fox


----------



## david918

Fritz Von Erich


----------



## Blake Bowden

Elle McPhearson


----------



## Bill Lins

Michael J. Fox


----------



## RedTemplar

Francis Scott Key


----------



## david918

Kenny Stabler


----------



## RedTemplar

Steve Garvey


----------



## Bill Lins

Garry Moore


----------



## david918

Marlyn Monroe


----------



## Bill Lins

Marlon Jackson


----------



## david918

Johnny Unitas


----------



## RedTemplar

Jack Johnson


----------



## Bill Lins

John Fitzgerald Kennedy


----------



## RedTemplar

Kenny Chesney


----------



## david918

Carlos Lee


----------



## C. Banks Barbee

lou ferrigno


----------



## Bill Lins

Freddy Fender


----------



## C. Banks Barbee

FrÃ©dÃ©ric Chopin


----------



## Bill Lins

Charlie Chaplin


----------



## RedTemplar

Chevy Chase


----------



## C. Banks Barbee

Ceasar Chavez


----------



## david918

Colin Powell


----------



## Bill Lins

Penny Lane


----------



## david918

Lance Armstrong


----------



## RedTemplar

Adolph Rupp


----------



## Bill Lins

Red Templar!


----------



## david918

Tom Thumb


----------



## HKTidwell

Tommy Tuberville


----------



## david918

Tom Landry


----------



## Bill Lins

Little Latin Lucy Lou


----------



## RedTemplar

Little Lupe


----------



## Bill Lins

Little Richard


----------



## C. Banks Barbee

Rock Hudson


----------



## david918

Howdy Doody


----------



## RedTemplar

Harry Houdini


----------



## Bill Lins

Hudson Hawke


----------



## RedTemplar

Henry Hudson


----------



## david918

Hersey Hawkins


----------



## RedTemplar

Harry Hamlin


----------



## david918

Hopalong Cassidy


----------



## RedTemplar

Cheyenne Bodie


----------



## Bill Lins

Billy Bob Thornton


----------



## david918

Tanya Tucker


----------



## Bill Lins

Tucker Carlson


----------



## Blake Bowden

Chance Crawford


----------



## RedTemplar

Charlie Chan


----------



## david918

Cecil B DeMille


----------



## C. Banks Barbee

David Broman.  Yahtzee.


----------



## david918

Blake Bowden Double Yahtzee


----------



## RedTemplar

Beetle Bailey


----------



## Bill Lins

Burt Reynolds


----------



## david918

Robert E Lee


----------



## RedTemplar

Lucky Luciano


----------



## Bill Lins

Linda Lovelace (R.I.P.)


----------



## david918

Lance Armstrong


----------



## Raven

Benjamin Franklin


----------



## Raven

Ben Franklin


----------



## RedTemplar

Frank Robinson


----------



## Bill Lins

Robin Williams


----------



## RedTemplar

Willis Reed


----------



## david918

Red Grange


----------



## RedTemplar

Geoffrey Chaucer


----------



## david918

Christopher Columbus


----------



## Bill Lins

Christopher Cross


----------



## david918

Connie Mack


----------



## LRG

Makoto Fujimura


----------



## RedTemplar

Felix Unger


----------



## Bill Lins

Unice Spradley


----------



## david918

Sophia Loren


----------



## RedTemplar

Lawrence Taylor


----------



## david918

Tony Franklen


----------



## Bill Lins

Franklin Delano Roosevelt


----------



## david918

Rusty Staub


----------



## Bill Lins

Sherwood Cryer


----------



## david918

Cecil Cooper


----------



## RedTemplar

Charles Cornwallis


----------



## david918

Carlos Quintana


----------



## Bill Lins

Quannell X


----------



## RedTemplar

Xavier Hollander


----------



## Blake Bowden

Henry Rollins


----------



## RedTemplar

Roberto Clemente


----------



## Bill Lins

Clementine Ford


----------



## Blake Bowden

Fred Armisen


----------



## Bill Lins

Arnold Palmer


----------



## Blake Bowden

P Diddy


----------



## david918

Dudley Doright


----------



## Bill Lins

Davis Love III


----------



## david918

Lyle Lovett


----------



## Bill Lins

Long John Silver


----------



## RedTemplar

Solomon Davidson


----------



## david918

Dan Quayle


----------



## Bill Lins

Quantum Mechanics


----------



## RedTemplar

Michelle Obama


----------



## webstermason

RedTemplar said:


> Michelle Obama


 
Oscar the Grouch


----------



## david918

George Jetson


----------



## RedTemplar

Jackie Gleason


----------



## david918

George Gervin


----------



## Bill Lins

George H. W. Bush


----------



## Blake Bowden

Bernard Shaw


----------



## david918

Shelby Metcalf


----------



## RedTemplar

Mahalia Jackson


----------



## Bill Lins

Jackson Browne


----------



## david918

Bill Lins


----------



## Bill Lins

Lionel Ritchie


----------



## RedTemplar

Rusty Wallace


----------



## david918

Willie Mays


----------



## Dragon

Martin Sheen


----------



## Bill Lins

Sinead O'Connor


----------



## david918

Oscar Robertson


----------



## Dragon

Robert Mitchum


----------



## Bill Lins

Michael J. Fox


----------



## Dragon

Fred Grandy


----------



## RedTemplar

George Wallace


----------



## Dragon

Walter Kronkite


----------



## david918

Winston Churchill


----------



## RedTemplar

Cat Stevens


----------



## Dragon

Scott Hamilton


----------



## Bill Lins

Hamilton Burr


----------



## david918

Bill Clinton


----------



## Dragon

Charles Darwin


----------



## david918

Danny Kaye


----------



## Dragon

Kevin Kline


----------



## Bill Lins

Karl Marx


----------



## Dragon

Martin Short


----------



## Bill Lins

Strother Martin


----------



## Dragon

Mario Andretti


----------



## david918

Andrew Jackson


----------



## Dragon

Jonathan Winters


----------



## david918

Wandy Rodriguez


----------



## Dragon

Ricardo Montelban


----------



## david918

Mighty Mouse


----------



## Bill Lins

Mike Scott


----------



## Dragon

Steve McQueen


----------



## david918

Manny Mota


----------



## RedTemplar

Mordecai "Three Finger" Brown


----------



## Bill Lins

Mary Magdalene


----------



## Bill Lins

Bubba Smith


----------



## david918

Sonny Liston


----------



## Dragon

Leslie Nielson


----------



## david918

Nellie Fox


----------



## Bill Lins

Frank Sinatra


----------



## RedTemplar

Sid Caesar


----------



## Bill Lins

Caesar Augustus


----------



## Blake Bowden

Alanis Morissette


----------



## rgshetler

scottmh59 said:


> Clyde Barrow


 

Bob Hope


----------



## Bill Lins

Hope Lange


----------



## Dragon

Lawrence Olivier


----------



## david918

Oliver North


----------



## RedTemplar

Newt Gingrich


----------



## david918

Garth Brooks


----------



## Bill Lins

Brooks Robinson


----------



## david918

Roberto Clemente


----------



## Bill Lins

Carl Jones


----------



## david918

Johnny Cash


----------



## Bill Lins

Clutch Cargo


----------



## Blake Bowden

Clive Barker


----------



## RedTemplar

Billy The Kid


----------



## david918

King Kong


----------



## Bill Lins

Kerry Earnhardt


----------



## david918

Early Wynn


----------



## RedTemplar

Wilheim Kaiser


----------



## Dragon

Kelly LeBrock


----------



## david918

Larry Fine


----------



## Bill Lins

Frank Gorshin


----------



## david918

George Patton


----------



## Blake Bowden

Patty Hearst


----------



## Dragon

Harrison Ford


----------



## adam

keifer sutherland


----------



## Dragon

Sam Donaldson


----------



## david918

Donald Trump


----------



## Dragon

Tommy Tutone


----------



## david918

Tommy John


----------



## Dragon

Jessica Simpson


----------



## david918

Sam Houston


----------



## Dragon

Harry Morgan


----------



## david918

Moose Skrowon


----------



## Bill Lins

Sidney Skow


----------



## Dragon

Stevie Wonder


----------



## RedTemplar

Woody Guthrie


----------



## Dragon

Greta Garbo


----------



## david918

George Gobel


----------



## Bill Lins

George Jones


----------



## RedTemplar

Junior Samples


----------



## david918

Shirley Temple


----------



## Bill Lins

T. Boone Pickens


----------



## david918

Perry Como


----------



## Bill Lins

Clu Gulager


----------



## david918

Gene Green


----------



## Bill Lins

Greg Gumbel


----------



## RedTemplar

Gil Combs


----------



## Bill Lins

Chuck Norris


----------



## RedTemplar

Nathan Hale


----------



## david918

Henry Ford


----------



## Bill Lins

Ford Frick


----------



## david918

Ferdinand Magellen


----------



## Dragon

Marco Polo


----------



## david918

Prince Hall


----------



## Bill Lins

Howard Johnson


----------



## RedTemplar

Johnny Carson


----------



## Bill Lins

Carson Palmer


----------



## david918

Peter Sellers


----------



## Bill Lins

Sean Connery


----------



## RedTemplar

Chester Nimitz


----------



## david918

Newt Ginerich


----------



## Bill Lins

Gomer Pyle


----------



## RedTemplar

Phogg Allen


----------



## Bill Lins

Allen Funt


----------



## RedTemplar

Franklin Pierce


----------



## Bill Lins

Pierce Brosnan


----------



## david918

Bobby Knight


----------



## Bill Lins

Knight Rider


----------



## RedTemplar

Red Auerbach


----------



## Bill Lins

Ahnold Swartzenegger


----------



## david918

Sitting Bull


----------



## Bill Lins

Bull Bolinski


----------



## RedTemplar

Beetle Bailey


----------



## Bill Lins

Bailey Williams (65 year Mason & member of Wharton #621)


----------



## david918

Warren Harding


----------



## RedTemplar

Herbert Hoover


----------



## Bill Lins

Hammerin' Hank Aaron


----------



## david918

Alice Cooper


----------



## Bill Lins

Carson Daly


----------



## david918

Donald Duck


----------



## Dragon

David Duchovny


----------



## Bill Lins

Danny Newsom (WM of Wharton #621)


----------



## david918

Nancy Reagan


----------



## RedTemplar

Richard The Lionhearted


----------



## Bill Lins

Lionel Stander


----------



## david918

Stan Musial


----------



## RedTemplar

Mustafa Kemal


----------



## david918

Karem Abdul Jabbar


----------



## Bill Lins

James Madison


----------



## david918

Miguel Tejada


----------



## Bill Lins

Tina Turner


----------



## RedTemplar

Tex Ritter


----------



## Bill Lins

Redd Foxx


----------



## david918

Franklin Pierce


----------



## RedTemplar

Peter Tork


----------



## Bill Lins

Tommy Thomas (former Harris County (Houston) sheriff)


----------



## david918

Tom Thumb MM


----------



## RedTemplar

Tom Terrific


----------



## Bill Lins

Terry Puhl (former MLB player)


----------



## david918

Patrick Mahoney PM Holland#1


----------



## rgshetler

Perry Mason


----------



## Bill Lins

Mason Williams


----------



## david918

Walter Williams


----------



## RedTemplar

Walter Winchell


----------



## Bill Lins

William Tell


----------



## RedTemplar

Telly Savalas


----------



## rgshetler

Sam Rayburn


----------



## Bill Lins

Ray Stevens


----------



## david918

Stevie Ray


----------



## Bill Lins

Ray Charles


----------



## RedTemplar

Charles de Gaulle


----------



## Bill Lins

George Gobel


----------



## RedTemplar

George Gershwin


----------



## david918

Gregory Peck


----------



## Bill Lins

Peter O'Toole


----------



## david918

Ollie North


----------



## Bill Lins

Newt Gingrich


----------



## RedTemplar

Grandma Moses


----------



## david918

Malcolm X


----------



## RedTemplar

Xavier Henry


----------



## Bill Lins

Bro. Harry S. Truman


----------



## david918

Thomas Jonathon(Stonewall) Jackson


----------



## Bill Lins

Jackson Browne


----------



## RedTemplar

Bebe Rebozo


----------



## david918

Richard Nixon


----------



## Bill Lins

Nicky Hayden (professional motorcycle racer)


----------



## david918

Howard E. Butt (Founder of HEB was a PM of Kerrville lodge and member of Independence lodge in Corpus)


----------



## Bill Lins

Buck Henry


----------



## david918

Henry Ford


----------



## Bill Lins

Ford Frick


----------



## RedTemplar

Freddy Farley F. Fox IV


----------



## david918

Fred Flintstone


----------



## Bill Lins

Fox Terrier


----------



## RedTemplar

Teri Garr


----------



## Bill Lins

Garth Brooks


----------



## david918

Bobby Knight


----------



## Bill Lins

King George VI


----------



## RedTemplar

Victor Hugo


----------



## david918

Henry Fonda


----------



## Bill Lins

Fonty Flock (early NASCAR driver)


----------



## david918

Fritz Von Erich


----------



## Bill Lins

Ernie Harwell (Hall of Fame MLB broadcaster)


----------



## RedTemplar

Hank Aaron


----------



## david918

Alex Rodriguez


----------



## RedTemplar

Roger Maris


----------



## david918

Marty Marion


----------



## Bill Lins

Guess who this is: "Marion Mitchell Morrison"


----------



## webstermason

John Wayne

then Wayne Gretzky


----------



## Bill Lins

Greg Gumbel


----------



## RedTemplar

George Patton


----------



## Bill Lins

Peter Falk


----------



## david918

Frank Thomas


----------



## Bill Lins

"TV Tommy" Ivo


----------



## RedTemplar

Ichabod Crane


----------



## Bill Lins

Cary Grant


----------



## david918

George Washington


----------



## Bill Lins

Washington Irving


----------



## RedTemplar

Irving Berlin


----------



## david918

Bert Blyvenen


----------



## Bill Lins

Bing Crosby


----------



## david918

Connie Mack


----------



## Bill Lins

Mark Wahlberg


----------



## Huw

William Preston


----------



## Bill Lins

Paul Anka


----------



## RedTemplar

Amelia Earhart


----------



## david918

Ernest Borgnine


----------



## jwhoff

Benjamin Franklin


----------



## Bill Lins

Frank Sinatra


----------



## david918

Sandy Koufax


----------



## Bill Lins

Keenan Wynn


----------



## david918

Willie McCovey


----------



## Bill Lins

Michael Reagan


----------



## david918

Ronald Reagan


----------



## Bill Lins

Regan Smith (NASCAR driver)


----------



## david918

Sal Magile


----------



## Bill Lins

Michelle Malkin


----------



## david918

Monty Python


----------



## Bill Lins

Peabo Bryson


----------



## RedTemplar

Bryant Gumbel


----------



## david918

Glenn Beck


----------



## jwhoff

Montgomery Cliff


----------



## RedTemplar

Cas Walker


----------



## Bill Lins

Walker Evans (off-road racer)


----------



## david918

Early Wynn


----------



## Bill Lins

Wyatt Earp


----------



## david918

Elvis Presley


----------



## Bill Lins

Pressley Giles (local businessman)


----------



## RedTemplar

Gabe Kaplan


----------



## david918

Kyle Rote


----------



## Bill Lins

Rock Hudson


----------



## jwhoff

Harrison Ford


----------



## RedTemplar

Freddy The Freeloader (aka Bro. Red Skelton)


----------



## jwhoff

Fred Flintstone


----------



## Bill Lins

Fred Grandy


----------



## RedTemplar

Grand Master Flash


----------



## david918

Fred Gladding (Astros pitcher from the 60's)


----------



## Bill Lins

Greg Gumbel


----------



## david918

Goose Gossage


----------



## Bill Lins

Gary Greene (prominent Houston realtor)


----------



## david918

Gorgeous George


----------



## RedTemplar

Gloria Gaynor


----------



## Bill Lins

Gladys Knight (of the Pips)


----------



## RedTemplar

Giovanni Gabrieli


----------



## david918

Gabby Hayes


----------



## Bill Lins

Henry Winkler.   Red, yours should have started with "K".  ;-)


----------



## david918

Wandy Rodriguez


----------



## Bill Lins

Roger Maris


----------



## RedTemplar

Mickey Thompson  (Yes, Bill, You got me with Gladys Knight and the pimps.)


----------



## david918

Tim Tebow


----------



## Bill Lins

Terry Labonte (there ya go, David!)


----------



## Bill Lins

RedTemplar said:


> (Yes, Bill, You got me with Gladys Knight and the pimps.)


 
:biggrin:   :lol:


----------



## david918

Larry the Cable Guy


----------



## Bill Lins

Guy Lombardo


----------



## RedTemplar

Lucky Luciano


----------



## david918

Lucille Ball


----------



## RedTemplar

Bret Hume


----------



## Bill Lins

Horton Foote (author & playwright)


----------



## david918

Howie Long


----------



## Bill Lins

Long John Silver


----------



## david918

Sargent Slaughter


----------



## Bill Lins

Senor Wences


----------



## RedTemplar

Walter Chrysler


----------



## david918

Chevy Chase


----------



## Bill Lins

Cyd Charisse


----------



## david918

Connie Stevens


----------



## Bill Lins

Stephen Hawking


----------



## RedTemplar

Harry Houdini


----------



## david918

Herman Munster


----------



## Bill Lins

Maks Chernovsky


----------



## david918

Carlos Lee


----------



## RedTemplar

Lee J. Cobb


----------



## Bill Lins

Cary Grant


----------



## RedTemplar

Goose Gossage


----------



## david918

Gomer Pyle


----------



## Bill Lins

Peter Jennings


----------



## david918

John Paul Jones


----------



## jwhoff

Lonnie Anderson


----------



## Bill Lins

Anderson Cooper


----------



## david918

Cecil Cooper


----------



## Bill Lins

Colin Powell


----------



## david918

Perry Mason


----------



## Bill Lins

Mason Williams


----------



## RedTemplar

William Wadsworth Longfellow


----------



## david918

Lee Trevino


----------



## Bill Lins

Trini Lopez


----------



## RedTemplar

Lady Godiva


----------



## david918

George Jefferson


----------



## jwhoff

Jeb Stuart


----------



## RedTemplar

Sam the Sham  (along with The Pharohs made the hit classic "Wooly Bully")


----------



## Bill Lins

Sheila Easton


----------



## david918

Earl Campbell (hard for an Ag to name a sip)*lol*


----------



## Bill Lins

Campbell Brown (hot newslady!)  :wink:


----------



## RedTemplar

Bufford Pusser (Walkinng Tall)


----------



## Bill Lins

Pussy Galore (from the James Bond movie)


----------



## david918

Graham Kerr(the Galloping Gourmet)


----------



## Bill Lins

Kerr McGee


----------



## david918

Marlyn Monroe


----------



## jwhoff

Manfred Mann


----------



## Bill Lins

Mannheim Steamroller


----------



## RedTemplar

Snidely Whiplash


----------



## david918

Walter Brennen


----------



## Bill Lins

Boy George


----------



## RedTemplar

Grandpa Jones


----------



## david918

John Paul Jones


----------



## Bill Lins

J. H. Gurley


----------



## RedTemplar

Geronimo


----------



## jwhoff

Baby Huey


----------



## Bill Lins

Huey Long


----------



## david918

Larry Dierker


----------



## Bill Lins

Dierks Bentley


----------



## RedTemplar

Buster Crabbe


----------



## Bill Lins

Clark Kent


----------



## david918

King Kong


----------



## Bill Lins

Kandy "It's a business doing pleasure with you!" Kane


----------



## RedTemplar

King Solomon


----------



## jwhoff

Ciscero


----------



## Bill Lins

Conrad Hilton


----------



## david918

Harpo Marx


----------



## RedTemplar

Mao Tse Tung


----------



## Bill Lins

T. Boone Pickens


----------



## jwhoff

Penelope Cruz!


----------



## Bill Lins

Cruz Pedragon (NHRA drag racer)


----------



## david918

Peter Sellers


----------



## jwhoff

Slim Pickens


----------



## Bill Lins

Prince


----------



## RedTemplar

Prince Phillip


----------



## jwhoff

Phil Silvers


----------



## Bill Lins

Sargent Shriver


----------



## RedTemplar

Sergeant York


----------



## david918

Yale Lary


----------



## jwhoff

Lawrence Welk


----------



## Bill Lins

Walter Winchell


----------



## RedTemplar

William Bonney (Billy The Kid)


----------



## Bill Lins

Bonnie Prince Charlie


----------



## RedTemplar

Crazy Horse


----------



## david918

Howard Cosell


----------



## RedTemplar

Cochise


----------



## Bill Lins

Casey Jones (legendary train engineer)


----------



## david918

Johnny Unitas


----------



## Bill Lins

Unice Spradley (friend)


----------



## david918

Sam Houston


----------



## Bill Lins

Houston Nutt (college football coach)


----------



## RedTemplar

Norman Rockwell


----------



## david918

Rocky Colavito


----------



## Bill Lins

Colette


----------



## jwhoff

Howard Hughes


----------



## Bill Lins

Hugh Jackman


----------



## RedTemplar

Jesus Christ


----------



## david918

Carl Yazstremski


----------



## Bill Lins

Yasmine Bleeth (from "Baywatch")


----------



## jwhoff

Barney Fife.


----------



## Bill Lins

Firth of Forth


----------



## david918

Franklin Pierce


----------



## Bill Lins

Pierce Brosnan


----------



## david918

Bill Lins


----------



## Bill Lins

Lyle Lovett


----------



## RedTemplar

Langdon Hughes


----------



## david918

Hunter Pence


----------



## Bill Lins

Peter Piper


----------



## RedTemplar

Piper Laurie


----------



## Bill Lins

Sir Laurence Olivier


----------



## david918

Oliver North


----------



## Bill Lins

Norval Clapp (Secretary-Emeritus, El Campo #918)


----------



## jwhoff

Oliver Twist


----------



## Bill Lins

Twist & Shout  ;-)


----------



## jwhoff

Sammy Davis Junior


----------



## david918

Junior Samples


----------



## Bill Lins

Simple Simon


----------



## jwhoff

Simon Bolivar


----------



## david918

Blake Bowden


----------



## Bill Lins

Bowden Atherton (disgraced banker)


----------



## david918

Andrew Jackson


----------



## Bill Lins

Jackson Browne


----------



## david918

Brad Mills


----------



## Bill Lins

Miley Cyrus


----------



## RedTemplar

Cyrus McCormick


----------



## Bill Lins

McGeorge Bundy


----------



## david918

Bubba Smith


----------



## Bill Lins

Smith Barney


----------



## david918

barney frank


----------



## Bill Lins

Franklin Raines


----------



## RedTemplar

Red McCombs


----------



## Bill Lins

Mike Scott (former Astros pitcher)


----------



## RedTemplar

St. John the Evangelist


----------



## david918

Ernie Banks


----------



## Bill Lins

Barry White


----------



## david918

Walter Williams


----------



## RedTemplar

Wee Willie Winkle


----------



## Bill Lins

William Shakespeare


----------



## david918

Snow White


----------



## Bill Lins

White Lightnin'


----------



## jwhoff

Randolph Scott!


----------



## Bill Lins

Scott Glenn (actor)


----------



## RedTemplar

Gilbert O'Sullivan


----------



## Bill Lins

Oscar DeLaHoya


----------



## webstermason

David Hartman


----------



## david918

Howard Cosell


----------



## Bill Lins

Cameron Diaz


----------



## RedTemplar

Dwight David Eisenhower


----------



## Bill Lins

Elliot Ness


----------



## david918

Nate Thurmond


----------



## RedTemplar

Thurgood Marshall


----------



## Bill Lins

Thurgood Marshall


----------



## david918

Malcolm X


----------



## jwhoff

Larry Bird


----------



## Bill Lins

Xavier Cugat


----------



## jwhoff

Tom Thumb


----------



## Bill Lins

Thumbelina


----------



## jwhoff

Thomas Payne


----------



## Bill Lins

Phil Rizzuto


----------



## RedTemplar

Red Grange


----------



## Bill Lins

General George Patton


----------



## jwhoff

Gaylord Perry


----------



## Bill Lins

Perry Mason


----------



## RedTemplar

Mason Adams


----------



## Bill Lins

Adam Petty


----------



## david918

Patrick Cleburne brother and Confederate general


----------



## Bill Lins

Clu Gulager


----------



## david918

Gene Upshaw


----------



## Bill Lins

Usher


----------



## RedTemplar

Ulysses S. Grant


----------



## Bill Lins

Grant Show (actor)


----------



## jwhoff

Steve Garvey


----------



## Bill Lins

Garth Brooks


----------



## david918

Beetle Bailey


----------



## Bill Lins

Beetle Bailey


----------



## jwhoff

Betty Ford


----------



## david918

Ford Frick


----------



## Bill Lins

Frick'n Frack


----------



## RedTemplar

Frank Gorsham


----------



## Bill Lins

"Mean" Gene Okerlund


----------



## david918

Owen Hart


----------



## Bill Lins

Hart Bucholz


----------



## RedTemplar

Buckwheat  (Little Rascals)


----------



## Bill Lins

Beaver Cleaver


----------



## david918

Clint Eastwood


----------



## Bill Lins

Easter Bunny


----------



## david918

Bugs Bunny


----------



## Bill Lins

Blue Bunny


----------



## toby

Bob Barker


----------



## david918

Bozo the Clown


----------



## Bill Lins

Cassius Clay


----------



## RedTemplar

Clem Kadiddlehopper


----------



## Bill Lins

Kasey Kahne


----------



## jwhoff

Oliver Twist


----------



## Bill Lins

Tommy Guest


----------



## jwhoff

Gene Autry


----------



## Bill Lins

Alex Trebek


----------



## HKTidwell

Tommy Tubberville


----------



## Bill Lins

Toonerville Trolley ;-)


----------



## RedTemplar

Tiny Tim


----------



## jwhoff

Tennessee Tuxedo *;{)*


----------



## david918

Tinker Bell


----------



## Bill Lins

Tom Terrific


----------



## RedTemplar

Tom Tom  (the piper's son)


----------



## david918

Thomas the Train


----------



## Bill Lins

Tommy Griffin (TX PGM)


----------



## Sidewinder

George Jefferson


----------



## david918

Johnny Cash


----------



## Bill Lins

Charlie McCarthy


----------



## david918

Marlyn Monroe


----------



## Bill Lins

Milton Berle


----------



## RedTemplar

Burl Ives


----------



## david918

Irving Berlin


----------



## Bill Lins

Bobby Darin


----------



## Sidewinder

Davy Crockett


----------



## RedTemplar

Count Basie


----------



## david918

Boris Yeltsin


----------



## Bill Lins

Yvonne De Carlo


----------



## jwhoff

Matty Motta


----------



## Bill Lins

Maurice Chevalier


----------



## jwhoff

Chevy Chase


----------



## Bill Lins

Chase Untermeyer


----------



## david918

Ulysses S Grant


----------



## Bill Lins

Grant Show


----------



## david918

Sammy Baugh


----------



## Bill Lins

Baughman Slough


----------



## david918

Snuffy Smith


----------



## Bill Lins

Smith Barney


----------



## RedTemplar

Barney Fyfe


----------



## david918

Fred Kleddlehopper


----------



## jwhoff

Karl Maulden


----------



## Bill Lins

Klem Kiddlehopper


----------



## RedTemplar

King Xerxes


----------



## david918

Xavier Henry


----------



## Sidewinder

Henry Ford


----------



## Bill Lins

Ford Fairlane


----------



## david918

Flip Wilson


----------



## RedTemplar

Wilson Pickett


----------



## Bill Lins

Paul Anka


----------



## david918

Alex Rodriguez


----------



## jwhoff

Randy Newman


----------



## Bill Lins

Roger Clemens


----------



## david918

Charlie Brown


----------



## peace out

Barak Obama


----------



## david918

Oliver North


----------



## RedTemplar

Newt Gingrich


----------



## david918

George Wallace


----------



## jwhoff

Walt Whitman


----------



## Bill Lins

Whoopi Goldberg


----------



## jwhoff

Gene Autrey


----------



## Bill Lins

Albert Thomas, Jr. (former Congressman from Houston)


----------



## david918

Thomas Jonathon (Stonewall) Jackson


----------



## RedTemplar

Jesse Ventura


----------



## david918

Vince McMahon


----------



## Sidewinder

Montie Montana


----------



## Bill Lins

Montana Snider (member of Wharton Lodge)


----------



## LRG

Stephen Hawking


----------



## Bill Lins

Harry Crews (porn actor)

Hey- we began this page with a former Congressman- I'm just continuing the thread! :wink:


----------



## Sidewinder

Chris LeDoux


----------



## Bill Lins

Bad, bad Leroy Brown


----------



## david918

Bones Brothers famous Minnesota Barbecue brothers


----------



## Bill Lins

Brooks Brothers


----------



## david918

Blues Brothers


----------



## Sidewinder

Big Bob Gibson's Bar-B-Q


----------



## Bill Lins

Brother Love (of Traveling Salvation Show fame)  ;-)


----------



## david918

Larry Dierker


----------



## owls84

David Spade


----------



## Bill Lins

Sam Spade


----------



## david918

Solomon


----------



## Bill Lins

Shakira


----------



## david918

Sinbad


----------



## Bill Lins

Soulja Boy


----------



## jwhoff

Bobby Majors


----------



## Bill Lins

Major Payne


----------



## jwhoff

Payton Manning


----------



## Bill Lins

Manfred Mann


----------



## RedTemplar

Manny Ramirez


----------



## david918

Randy Johnson


----------



## toby

Jenny Lind


----------



## david918

Lucky Luciano


----------



## jwhoff

Lawrence Welk


----------



## Bill Lins

William Tell


----------



## toby

Thomas Newcomen


----------



## david918

Norm Cash


----------



## toby

*Carroll O'Connor*


----------



## david918

Orville Wright


----------



## Bill Lins

Wright Patman


----------



## toby

Paul Petersen ( From the Donna Reed Show )


----------



## Bill Lins

Pistol Pete Maravich


----------



## toby

Matthew Henson


----------



## Bill Lins

Henny Youngman


----------



## toby

Yakov Smirnoff  ( The Comic )


----------



## Bill Lins

Sam Snead


----------



## toby

Sam Donaldson


----------



## david918

Donald Duck


----------



## toby

Davy Crockett


----------



## Bill Lins

Cro Magnon


----------



## jwhoff

Manfred Mann


----------



## Bill Lins

Mister Magoo


----------



## toby

Michelangelo Buonarroti


----------



## Bill Lins

Buddy Baker


----------



## jwhoff

Betty Boob


----------



## Bill Lins

Bob Barker


----------



## david918

Billy the Kid


----------



## Bill Lins

Ken Schrader


----------



## david918

Stan Musial


----------



## Bill Lins

Mike Scott


----------



## jwhoff

Sam the Sham!


----------



## Bill Lins

Shamu


----------



## RedTemplar

Shazam!


----------



## Bill Lins

Shaka Zulu


----------



## jwhoff

Zachary Taylor (thought I couldn't get here from there, did you brother)


----------



## Bill Lins

Good work!  (Don't you know anyone named "Zeke"?)  Taylor Swift


----------



## RedTemplar

Snuffy Smith


----------



## Bill Lins

Sgt. Snorkel


----------



## Blake Bowden

Sandi Patty


----------



## Bill Lins

Patty Loveless


----------



## RedTemplar

Lyle Lovett


----------



## david918

Lucille Ball


----------



## Bill Lins

Barry White


----------



## jwhoff

Willie Wonka


----------



## Bill Lins

Wayne Newton


----------



## jwhoff

Nathan Hale


----------



## Bill Lins

Haley Cuoco


----------



## david918

Connie Mack


----------



## jwhoff

Mack the Knife


----------



## Bill Lins

Knute Rockne


----------



## jwhoff

Red Grange


----------



## Bill Lins

Greg Gumbel


----------



## david918

Graham Kerr


----------



## jwhoff

Kojack


----------



## Bill Lins

Kerr McGee


----------



## jwhoff

Michael York


----------



## Bill Lins

Yaphet Kotto


----------



## david918

Kyle Rote


----------



## jwhoff

Randolph Scott


----------



## Bill Lins

Soupy Sales


----------



## david918

Santa Claus


----------



## RedTemplar

Charley Pride


----------



## Bill Lins

Penelope Cruz


----------



## david918

Carl Yastresmki


----------



## Bboc

Yasmine  Bleeth


----------



## jwhoff

Penelope Cruz!!!!!!


----------



## Bill Lins

Baba Ganoush


----------



## jwhoff

Gilbert O Sullivan


----------



## Bill Lins

Oscar Meyer


----------



## Bill Lins

jwhoff said:


> Penelope Cruz!!!!!!


 
Cruz Pedragon


----------



## david918

Pablo Picasso


----------



## MacFie

Peter Pan


----------



## JTM

i can't believe you jerks are still playing this game.


----------



## jwhoff

Jerks -- Jerry Springer


----------



## JTM

jwhoff said:
			
		

> Jerks -- Jerry Springer



I'm impressed.  

Stan lee


----------



## Bill Lins

JTM said:


> i can't believe you jerks are still playing this game.


 
Hush up, Buns! (or is it "ButtCheeks"?)  ;-)

Len Dawson


----------



## MacFie

David Crocket.


----------



## Bill Lins

Cary Grant


----------



## jwhoff

Gabbie Hayes


----------



## Bill Lins

Henny Youngman


----------



## MacFie

Yogi Berra


----------



## Bill Lins

Bea Arthur


----------



## MacFie

Arthur Pendragon

Ok...we'll skip the mythology...

Andy Warhol


----------



## Bill Lins

What do you have against King Arthur?  ;-)

Ward Cleaver


----------



## MacFie

What do I have against him????  That I'm not him!!! lol...ok


Charles Manson?


----------



## Bill Lins

Manfred Mann


----------



## MacFie

Max Appelgate(can you use yer own name??)

Andrew Jackson if not


----------



## MacFie

Shite wrong letter....Marilyn Manson????


----------



## Bill Lins

Mary Magdalene


----------



## MacFie

danged you and your counter double M's!!!

Michael Moore(forgive me)


----------



## Bill Lins

Let's INCREASE the degree of difficulty!  

Mary Tyler Moore


----------



## MacFie

so we're trying to match last and middle????


----------



## Bill Lins

Whatever you think best!  :lol:


----------



## MacFie

...I think I'm effed


----------



## Bill Lins

I'm going to bed- see ya tomorrow night!


----------



## MacFie

Beanntaichean mhor!!(many blessings)


----------



## jwhoff

mythology!  Woody Guthrie


----------



## Bill Lins

Gomer Pyle


----------



## MacFie

Patrick Swayze


----------



## jwhoff

Sam Cook


----------



## MacFie

Charles Stuart


----------



## Bill Lins

Slingin' Sammy Baugh


----------



## Mlugo1247

Sgt. Byron Norwood


----------



## Bill Lins

Nate Newton


----------



## toby

* Nick Nolte*


----------



## Bill Lins

Nolan Ryan


----------



## Botex

Ron Paul


----------



## MasonicTexan

Peter Griffin?


----------



## Timothy Fleischer

Bruce Springsteen


----------



## Bill Lins

Stanley Kubrick


----------



## MasonicTexan

Karl August


----------



## Bill Lins

Augustus Saint-Gaudens


----------



## MasonicTexan

Gerald Ford


----------



## MasonicTexan

Franklin D. Roosevelt


----------



## Bill Lins

Roosevelt Grier


----------



## MasonicTexan

Richard E. Byrd


----------



## Bill Lins

Bob Hope


----------



## MasonicTexan

Harry S. Truman


----------



## Bill Lins

Truman Capote


----------



## david918

Cal Ripken


----------



## MasonicTexan

Roger Staubach


----------



## Bill Lins

Stephen J. Cannell


----------



## david918

Carl Yastrzemski


----------



## MasonicTexan

Yvonne Craig - yes i looked it up, lol. She played Batgirl in the classic t.v. show Batman


----------



## MasonicTexan

Charles Schultz


----------



## Bill Lins

Sean Connery


----------



## david918

Carl Reynolds (1930's baseball star from Wharton)


----------



## Bill Lins

Roger Clemens


----------



## david918

Carlos Lee


----------



## Bill Lins

Lee Harvey Oswald


----------



## MasonicTexan

Oscar Wilde


----------



## Bill Lins

William Wyler


----------



## MasonicTexan

William Shakespeare


----------



## david918

Shirley Temple


----------



## MasonicTexan

Thomas Edison


----------



## david918

Eli Manning


----------



## MasonicTexan

Meriwether Lewis


----------



## Bill Lins

Lewis Black


----------



## MasonicTexan

Bruce Lee


----------



## mark!

Lance Armstrong


----------



## Bill Lins

Army Archerd


----------



## david918

Archie Manning


----------



## MasonicTexan

Manfred von Richthofen


----------



## Bill Lins

Ric Renner


----------



## MasonicTexan

Rogers Hornsby


----------



## Bill Lins

Henry the Eighth


----------



## david918

Elizabeth the first


----------



## Bill Lins

Freddy Freeloader


----------



## david918

Fred Flintstone


----------



## Bill Lins

Frankie Laine


----------



## MasonicTexan

Leslie Nielsen


----------



## david918

Nancy Reagan


----------



## MasonicTexan

Ronald Reagan


----------



## Bill Lins

Rory Calhoun


----------



## MasonicTexan

Chester A. Arthur


----------



## Bill Lins

Arthur Godfrey


----------



## jwhoff

George Clooney


----------



## Bill Lins

Clu Gulager


----------



## MasonicTexan

Gerald Ford


----------



## Bill Lins

Freddy Fender


----------



## MasonicTexan

Frederick M. Vinson


----------



## Bill Lins

Vinson Elkins


----------



## david918

Ernie Ladd


----------



## MasonicTexan

Leonard Da Vinci


----------



## Bill Lins

Ladd Herzeg


----------



## MasonicTexan

Henry Kissinger


----------



## Bill Lins

Kinky Friedman


----------



## MasonicTexan

Fred Thompson


----------



## Bill Lins

Tommy Thomas


----------



## jwhoff

Larry Wilson


----------



## Bill Lins

William Tell


----------



## david918

Ted Williams


----------



## MasonicTexan

Walter Cronkite


----------



## Bill Lins

Cary Grant


----------



## MasonicTexan

Gregory Peck


----------



## david918

Pablo Picasso


----------



## jwhoff

Paula Abdul (love those lips)


----------



## RedTemplar

August Busch


----------



## Bill Lins

Butch Cassidy


----------



## jwhoff

Clim Kadiddlehopper


----------



## david918

Kirby Puckett


----------



## Bill Lins

Peachy Keen


----------



## jwhoff

Ken "The Snake" Stabler


----------



## Bill Lins

Slobodan Milosevic


----------



## jwhoff

Martha Stewart


----------



## Bill Lins

Stewart Granger


----------



## david918

"Slinging" Sammy Baugh


----------



## Bill Lins

Buford Pusser


----------



## david918

Perry Mason


----------



## Bill Lins

Mason Williams


----------



## MasonicTexan

William Wordsworth


----------



## Bill Lins

Warren Moon


----------



## david918

Marco Polo


----------



## Bill Lins

Pele'


----------



## MasonicTexan

Pablo Francisco


----------



## Bill Lins

Francisco Pizarro


----------



## david918

Pat Paulson


----------



## MasonicTexan

Paulie Shore


----------



## Bill Lins

Suzy Homemaker


----------



## david918

Harvey Wallbanger


----------



## Bill Lins

Wally Cleaver


----------



## david918

Clarence Thomas


----------



## Bill Lins

Thomas Paine


----------



## MasonicTexan

Paine Webber


----------



## Bill Lins

Walter Winchell


----------



## jwhoff

William Taft


----------



## Uscgmason

Tiger Woods


----------



## RedTemplar

Woody Harrellson


----------



## Bill Lins

Homer Simpson


----------



## david918

Stevie Wonder


----------



## Bill Lins

Wonder Woman


----------



## david918

Warren Harding


----------



## Bill Lins

Hodding Carter


----------



## RedTemplar

Crazy Horse


----------



## LRG

Henry Winkler


----------



## david918

Willie Mays


----------



## LRG

Malcolm X


----------



## david918

Xerxes (king of  Persia)


----------



## RedTemplar

Xavier Hollander


----------



## david918

Harley Race


----------



## jwhoff

Red Grange


----------



## david918

George Blanda


----------



## LRG

Benjamin Franklin


----------



## Bill Lins

Franklin Delano Roosevelt


----------



## Colt.barker

Rex Racer


----------



## david918

Rusty Staub


----------



## Bill Lins

SuperDave Osborne


----------



## jwhoff

Othello


----------



## Bill Lins

Obama


----------



## david918

Old McDonald


----------



## Bill Lins

MacDonald Carey


----------



## david918

Cam Newton


----------



## Bill Lins

Newt Gingrich


----------



## david918

George Gobel


----------



## Bill Lins

Gary Greene


----------



## jhodgdon

Greg Louganis


----------



## Bill Lins

Lou Gehrig


----------



## jwhoff

Genghis Khan


----------



## david918

Kit Carson


----------



## jhodgdon

Cary Grant


----------



## Bill Lins

Graham Kerr


----------



## jwhoff

Kaiser Bill


----------



## Bill Lins

Bill Gates


----------



## david918

Greta Garbo


----------



## Bill Lins

Garry Shandling


----------



## jhodgdon

Sharon Osbourne


----------



## Bill Lins

Ozzie Osbourne


----------



## david918

Oliver North


----------



## Bill Lins

Norma Jeane Mortenson


----------



## jhodgdon

Martin Lawrence


----------



## david918

Larry Fine


----------



## Bill Lins

Finis Cowan (a real person, believe it or not! See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Finis_E._Cowan)


----------



## Bro. Bennett

Carl Malden


----------



## Bill Lins

Mary Matalin


----------



## david918

Moe Howard


----------



## Bill Lins

Howard Johnson


----------



## Bro. Bennett

Joseph Stalin


----------



## Bill Lins

Steve Harvey


----------



## david918

Hunter Pence


----------



## Bill Lins

Perry Como


----------



## david918

Curly Howard


----------



## Bill Lins

Harley Earl


----------



## david918

Eli Manning


----------



## Bro. Kurt P.M.

Muhammad Ali


----------



## Uscgmason

Alan Alda


----------



## Bro. Kurt P.M.

Adam Sandler


----------



## Bill Lins

Sander Vanocur


----------



## jwhoff

Val Kilmer


----------



## david918

King Kong


----------



## Colt.barker

King Koopa


----------



## Bill Lins

Keenan Wynn


----------



## rockhammer53

Walt Whitman


----------



## jhodgdon

Bro. Winston Churchill


----------



## david918

Charlie Chaplin


----------



## Bro. Kurt P.M.

Charlie Sheen


----------



## Bill Lins

Sheena Easton


----------



## RedTemplar

Eric The Red


----------



## Bill Lins

Red Skelton


----------



## jhodgdon

Serj Tankian


----------



## Bro. Kurt P.M.

Taylor Swift


----------



## david918

Sandy Koufax


----------



## RedTemplar

King Kong


----------



## Bro. Bennett

Kendell Brooks


----------



## Bro. Kurt P.M.

Brett Favre


----------



## jwhoff

Friedrick the Great


----------



## jhodgdon

Grizzly Adams


----------



## Bill Lins

Adam Ant


----------



## LRG

Antonio Andolini


----------



## Bill Lins

Ansel Adams


----------



## Bro. Bennett

Aaron Burr


----------



## david918

Bubba Smith


----------



## Bro. Bennett

Samuel Adams


----------



## Bill Lins

Andy Warhol


----------



## RedTemplar

Washington Irving


----------



## david918

Irving Fryer


----------



## Bro. Bennett

Frank Zappa


----------



## jwhoff

Ziggy Marley (mon)


----------



## Bro. Bennett

Martha Washington


----------



## Bill Lins

Washington Irving


----------



## Bro. Bennett

Ingrid Bergman


----------



## david918

Bobby Knight


----------



## Bill Lins

Kevin Kline


----------



## david918

Killer Kowalski


----------



## Bro. Kurt P.M.

Kurt Douglas


----------



## Bill Lins

Douglas Fairbanks, Jr.


----------



## david918

Freddie Fender


----------



## Bill Lins

Fredric Milliken


----------



## jhodgdon

Milton Berle


----------



## Bill Lins

Bubba Smith


----------



## david918

Stan Musial


----------



## Brent1204

Martin Short


----------



## Bro. Bennett

Sarah Mason


----------



## Beathard

Mason Williams


----------



## Bill Lins

Willie Worthy


----------



## Bro. Bennett

Willie Wonka


----------



## Bill Lins

Wanda White


----------



## david918

Willie Nelson


----------



## Bill Lins

Nelson Mandela


----------



## Beathard

Michael Richards


----------



## Bill Lins

Richard Michaels


----------



## Blake Bowden

Mandy Moore


----------



## Bro. Bennett

Melvin Lawrence


----------



## Beathard

Larry the Cable Guy


----------



## jwhoff

Gary Wright


----------



## Bill Lins

Wilbur Wright


----------



## Beathard

Wayne Newton


----------



## jwhoff

Nate Thurman


----------



## Bill Lins

Thurman Thomas


----------



## jwhoff

Thomas Payne


----------



## Beathard

Pig Pen


----------



## jwhoff

Pinkie Lee


----------



## Beathard

Lester Flatt


----------



## jwhoff

Fats Domino


----------



## Beathard

Danny Osmond


----------



## jwhoff

Ossie Osborne


----------



## Bill Lins

Oscar Mayer


----------



## jwhoff

Mighty Mouse


----------



## Beathard

Minnie Mouse


----------



## jwhoff

Mickie Mantle


----------



## Bill Lins

Mike Tyson


----------



## jwhoff

Tiny Tim


----------



## Beathard

Tim Conway


----------



## jwhoff

Conway Twittie


----------



## Beathard

Tweedy Bird


----------



## jwhoff

Bonnie Prince Charlie


----------



## Bill Lins

Charlie Chan


----------



## jwhoff

Spiro T. Agnew


----------



## Beathard

Abigail Adams


----------



## Bill Lins

Arnold Schwarzenegger


----------



## Beathard

Simon Cowl


----------



## Bill Lins

Connie Francis


----------



## Beathard

Frank James


----------



## jhodgdon

James Dean


----------



## Beathard

Dizzy Gillespie


----------



## Bill Lins

Gillian Jacobs


----------



## Bro. Bennett

Jacob Brown


----------



## jwhoff

Blondie


----------



## Beathard

Bobby Bland


----------



## jwhoff

Bobby Bonds


----------



## Beathard

Bobby Beathard


----------



## jwhoff

Benjie


----------



## Beathard

Bobby Darin


----------



## jwhoff

Dumbie


----------



## Beathard

*Daniel Morgan*


----------



## jwhoff

Morgan Fairchild


----------



## Beathard

Friedrich Wilhelm Ludolf Gerhard Augustin


----------



## jwhoff

Austin Powers


----------



## Beathard

Philip John Schuyler


----------



## jwhoff

Simon Bolivar


----------



## RedTemplar

Bullwinkle


----------



## david918

Batman


----------



## Beathard

Benjamin Lincoln


----------



## Bill Lins

Linkin Park


----------



## Beathard

Philip John Schuyler


----------



## Bill Lins

Schuyler Fisk


----------



## Beathard

Francis Nash


----------



## Bill Lins

Nash Phillips


----------



## Beathard

Philemon Dickinson


----------



## Bill Lins

Dick Trickle


----------



## Beathard

Thomas Conway


----------



## david918

Conway Twitty


----------



## Bro. Bennett

Theron Goodman


----------



## Bill Lins

Grant Show


----------



## Beathard

Samuel Holden Parsons


----------



## Bro. Bennett

Patrick Henry


----------



## Beathard

Hugh Logan


----------



## jwhoff

Lindsey Nelson (my favorite college football announcer of all time)


----------



## david918

Nellie Fox


----------



## jwhoff

Franco


----------



## david918

Franco Harris


----------



## jwhoff

Henry Winkler


----------



## Beathard

William Akexander

---------- Post added at 09:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:38 PM ----------

William Alexander


----------



## Bill Lins

Alexander Graham Bell


----------



## Beathard

Alpheus Baker

---------- Post added at 10:15 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:14 PM ----------

Ooops.   Barnard Bee


----------



## Bill Lins

Bea Arthur


----------



## Beathard

Adolph Wilhelm August Friedrich Von Steinwehr


----------



## Bill Lins

Sam Snead


----------



## Beathard

Strong Vincent


----------



## david918

Vincent Price


----------



## Beathard

Pierce Manning Butler Young


----------



## jwhoff

Yanni


----------



## Beathard

Young Marshall Moody


----------



## jwhoff

Monty Hall


----------



## david918

Hiram


----------



## Beathard

Henry Knox Craig


----------



## Bill Lins

Craig Kilborn


----------



## Beathard

Kenner Gerrard


----------



## Goatrider

"Golf Bag" Hunt


----------



## Beathard

Hiram Berdan


----------



## mrpesas

Benjamin Franklin


----------



## Goatrider

Buford T Justice

---------- Post added at 11:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:43 PM ----------

Francis Scott Key


----------



## Bill Lins

Kenneth Hart


----------



## Beathard

Hiram George Berry


----------



## david918

Benny Hill


----------



## Beathard

Henry Harrison Bingham


----------



## Goatrider

Bill murray


----------



## bgs942

Moe Howard


----------



## Goatrider

Sir Henry Jackson


----------



## Bill Lins

Jackson Pollock


----------



## Goatrider

Peter Arthur Dunt


----------



## bgs942

Dylan Thomas


----------



## jwhoff

Thomas Payne


----------



## bgs942

Pearl Bailey


----------



## jwhoff

Bailey Howell


----------



## bgs942

Henry Wadsworth Longfellow


----------



## jwhoff

Larry Byrd (swish!)


----------



## bgs942

Bobby Unser


----------



## jwhoff

Ulysses


----------



## bgs942

Upton Sinclair


----------



## jwhoff

Sinclair Lewis


----------



## Bill Lins

Lewis Black


----------



## bgs942

Black Elk


----------



## Goatrider

Baden Powell


----------



## bgs942

Paul Newman


----------



## Goatrider

Nathaniel Hawthorne


----------



## Beathard

Major General Henry Eugene Davies


----------



## Goatrider

Admiral Haratio Nelson

---------- Post added at 01:50 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:49 PM ----------

Don Juan


----------



## Bro. Kurt P.M.

John Quincy Adams


----------



## Beathard

Major General Ambrose Ransom Wright


----------



## david918

Walter Scott


----------



## Goatrider

Admiral Seymour Elphinstone Erskine


----------



## Beathard

Brigadier General edmund Winston Pettus


----------



## Bill Lins

Peter Marshall


----------



## Beathard

Brigadier General Mosby M. Parsons


----------



## david918

General Pierre Beauregard


----------



## Bill Lins

Bobby Darin


----------



## bgs942

Duke Ellington


----------



## kwilbourn

Ella Fitzgerald


----------



## Beathard

Brigadier General Felix Huston Robertson
- The only native Texan to serve as a CSA general.


----------



## Bill Lins

Robert Goulet


----------



## Beathard

Brigadier General George Burgwyn Anderson
 - mortally wounded at the Battle of Antietam


----------



## david918

Ambrose P Hill CSA


----------



## Beathard

Militia General Hugh Mercer
 - a physician in the Revolutionary War


----------



## david918

Maxcy Gregg Brig Gen CSA


----------



## Beathard

General Gideon Pillow CSA
- one of the worst generals in US history


----------



## kwilbourn

General Pierre GT Beauregard (CSA)


----------



## david918

Brig.General Bernard Bee CSA


----------



## RedTemplar

Bill Bixby


----------



## david918

General Braxton Bragg CSA


----------



## jwhoff

Brice Drew


----------



## david918

Daniel Harvey Hill Gen CSA


----------



## Bill Lins

Henry Morgan


----------



## Beathard

Brigadier General Moses Wright Hannon CSA


----------



## Bill Lins

Henry Winkler


----------



## david918

William B Travis


----------



## Bro. Bennett

Travis Tritt


----------



## david918

Thomas Jonathon "Stonewall" Jackson


----------



## bgs942

Jackie Mason


----------



## david918

Marlon Brando


----------



## bgs942

Barry Goldwater


----------



## Bill Lins

Goldie Hawn


----------



## bgs942

Harry Chapin


----------



## Bill Lins

Charlie Pride


----------



## jwhoff

Prince


----------



## bgs942

Pete Seeger


----------



## jwhoff

Sleepy Floyd


----------



## kwilbourn

Frank Sinatra


----------



## jwhoff

Samuel L. Jackson


----------



## david918

Jeb Stuart


----------



## Bill Lins

Star Jones


----------



## jhodgdon

Jude Law


----------



## Beathard

Major General Jones Mitchell Withers CSA

---------- Post added at 11:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:22 PM ----------

Beat me to the punch...
Brigadier General Lewis Addison Armistead CSA


----------



## Bill Lins

Army Archerd


----------



## bgs942

Abbie Hoffman


----------



## david918

Brig Gen Henry Heth CSA


----------



## Beathard

Major General Howell Cobb CSA - served as the Speaker of the Provisional Confederate Congress when the Confederacy was created


----------



## bgs942

General Colin Powell


----------



## david918

General Patrick Ronayne Cleburne CSA


----------



## Bill Lins

Chuck Berry


----------



## bgs942

Billie Holiday


----------



## RedTemplar

Henry Hudson


----------



## Bill Lins

Hammerin' Hank Aaron


----------



## jwhoff

Adam


----------



## bgs942

Art Linkletter


----------



## jwhoff

Lionel Richie


----------



## bgs942

Rod Serling


----------



## Bill Lins

Samuel Adams


----------



## bgs942

Aaron Burr


----------



## jwhoff

Barnie Fife


----------



## Bill Lins

Fred Flintstone


----------



## jwhoff

Freddie the Freeloader


----------



## Bill Lins

Friday (Robinson Crusoe's servant)


----------



## jwhoff

Flipper


----------



## Bill Lins

Fonty Flock


----------



## jwhoff

Franco


----------



## Bill Lins

Ferdinand the bull


----------



## jwhoff

Bull Halsay


----------



## david918

Hiram Abif Boaz past Grand Chaplin GLOT


----------



## Bill Lins

Barney


----------



## jwhoff

you mean *Barney*


Betty Boob


----------



## Bill Lins

You mean "Betty *Boop*" (or maybe not  ;-)

Bob Barker


----------



## david918

Barney Fife


----------



## Bill Lins

Fonzworth Bentley


----------



## Beathard

Bocephus


----------



## Bill Lins

Barack Hussein Obama


----------



## jhodgdon

Osama Bin Laden


----------



## jwhoff

Lana Turner

Yo ... *Bill_Lins77488*,
Would you accept Freudian slip ... didn't think so
Keep your eye on the prize brother.


----------



## bgs942

Truman Capote


----------



## Brent1204

Cuba gooding jr


----------



## bgs942

Dr. George Washington Carver


----------



## Brent1204

Chris kristopherson


----------



## bgs942

Knute Rockne


----------



## david918

Rickey Ricardo


----------



## bgs942

Robert Frost


----------



## Martin O

Frederick Douglas


----------



## bgs942

Don Quixote


----------



## david918

Quannel X


----------



## bgs942

Xavier Cugat


----------



## david918

Clement Anselm Evans Gen CSA


----------



## bgs942

Ernest Hemingway


----------



## david918

Harry Houdini


----------



## bgs942

Hans Christian Anderson


----------



## Bill Lins

jwhoff said:


> Would you accept Freudian slip


 
In that case, heck yeah! :lol:

Anderson Cooper


----------



## jwhoff

Cassius


----------



## david918

Cassius Clay


----------



## jwhoff

Claudius


----------



## Bill Lins

Clay Aiken


----------



## jwhoff

Archimedes


----------



## Bill Lins

Amy Davis


----------



## jwhoff

Demetrius


----------



## Bill Lins

Donny Osmond


----------



## jwhoff

Othello


----------



## Bill Lins

Octavius


----------



## jhodgdon

Orson Wells


----------



## jwhoff

Wenceslaus
Holy Roman emperor


----------



## david918

Willie McCovey


----------



## bgs942

Mike Ditka


----------



## jwhoff

Dale Evans


----------



## bgs942

Euell Gibbons


----------



## Martin O

Ill. Bro. George Washington :SNC:


----------



## Bro. Bennett

William Bennett 
Secretary of Education


----------



## bgs942

Bro Benjamin Franklin


----------



## Beathard

Colonel Benjamin Franklin Larned - Civil War Paymaster General for US Army

---------- Post added at 04:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:19 PM ----------

Beat me again...
How about:
Brigadeir General Felix Kirk Zollicoffer CSA - Killed in action at Battle of Mill Springs (Fishing Creek), January 19, 1862.


----------



## david918

Zachery Taylor


----------



## Beathard

Brigadier General Turner Ashby CSA - Killed during Jackson's Valley Campaign in 1962/


----------



## david918

Andrew Johnson


----------



## bgs942

Julius Caesar


----------



## Martin O

Charlie Sheen


----------



## bgs942

Sun Tzu


----------



## Martin O

Thomas Paine


----------



## bgs942

Paul Tsongas


----------



## jwhoff

Tiberius


----------



## Bro. Bennett

Trinny Lopez


----------



## david918

Lawrence Sullivan Ross Mason,Confederate General,Governer of Texas,and President of Texas A&M


----------



## Bill Lins

Mason Williams


----------



## bgs942

Walt Disney


----------



## Martin O

Dwight D. Eisenhower


----------



## bgs942

Earl Warren


----------



## david918

Warren Harding


----------



## bgs942

Horatio Nelson


----------



## Bro. Bennett

Nicolas Cage


----------



## bgs942

Charles Atlas


----------



## Bro. Bennett

Allan Alda


----------



## bgs942

Al Capone


----------



## david918

Clark Kent


----------



## Bro. Bennett

Kelly Clarkson


----------



## Bill Lins

Cliff Clavin


----------



## bgs942

Clark Gable


----------



## jwhoff

Gretta Garbo


----------



## Martin O

Gene Simmons


----------



## jwhoff

Simon Bolivar


----------



## david918

Brian Keith


----------



## Bill Lins

Ken Caminiti


----------



## bgs942

Clive Davis


----------



## david918

Danny Kaye


----------



## Martin O

Keith Richards


----------



## Bill Lins

Richard Chamberlain


----------



## david918

Charles DeGaulle


----------



## Bill Lins

Dick Clark


----------



## bgs942

Claude Monet


----------



## Brent1204

Michael Douglas


----------



## david918

Donald Duck


----------



## Martin O

Darryl Abbott


----------



## bgs942

Agatha Christie


----------



## david918

Clyde Drexler


----------



## bgs942

Donnie Brasco


----------



## Bill Lins

Barry Manilow


----------



## david918

Marvin Zindler


----------



## RedTemplar

Zeppo Marx


----------



## bgs942

Malcolm X.


----------



## Bro. Bennett

Xavier Sanchez


----------



## Martin O

Sam Houston


----------



## Bro. Bennett

Hanna Adams


----------



## bgs942

Adlai Stevenson


----------



## david918

Sarah Palin


----------



## bgs942

Pat Paulsen


----------



## Martin O

Paul Revere


----------



## david918

Roger Maris


----------



## Bill Lins

Mickey Mantle


----------



## bgs942

Mort Sahl


----------



## Bro. Bennett

Stephen Baker


----------



## bgs942

Beatrix Potter


----------



## david918

Paul"Bear" Bryant


----------



## bgs942

Bill Nye


----------



## Bill Lins

Nathan Hale


----------



## Beathard

Major General Hugh Judson Kilpatrick (USA) - one of the 10 worst Civil War Generals


----------



## bgs942

Karl Rove


----------



## Bro. Bennett

Reggie Jackson


----------



## Beathard

Brigadier General Joseph E. Johnston CSA


----------



## jwhoff

Jezabel


----------



## david918

Joesph E Johnston Gen CSA


----------



## Bill Lins

"Shoeless" Joe Jackson


----------



## bgs942

Julius Irving


----------



## Martin O

Sir Isaac Newton


----------



## bgs942

Nikola Tesla


----------



## Bro. Bennett

Theodore Roosevelt


----------



## david918

Robert E Lee


----------



## Benjamin Baxter

Larry Czonka, Football Hall of Fame


----------



## david918

Cullen Battle Gen.CSA


----------



## bgs942

Bum Philips


----------



## RedTemplar

Phillip The Fair


----------



## bgs942

Fredrick the Great


----------



## Beathard

Dr. Gerald Beathard - inventor of interventional nephrology


----------



## bgs942

Billy Wilder


----------



## Beathard

Willy Wonka


----------



## Martin O

William Penn


----------



## Beathard

Patrick Henry


----------



## Martin O

Bro. Henry Ford


----------



## Beathard

Bro. Frederic A.  Bartholdi - French sculptor best known for his figure of Liberty Enlightening the World, the Statue of Liberty, in New York Harbor


----------



## david918

Gen Ben Butler


----------



## Beathard

Bro. Bob Bullock


----------



## Bill Lins

Brock Yates


----------



## david918

Yale Larry


----------



## bgs942

Ludwig van Beethoven


----------



## jwhoff

Buck Owens


----------



## Bill Lins

Larry David


----------



## jwhoff

Bacchus


----------



## Bill Lins

Buckwheat


----------



## jwhoff

Boadicea


----------



## Bill Lins

Boudreaux


----------



## jwhoff

Brian Boru


----------



## david918

Bob Hope


----------



## bgs942

Henry Morgan


----------



## david918

Margaret Thatcher


----------



## Martin O

Bro. Theodore Roosevelt


----------



## bgs942

Ringo Starr


----------



## Bro. Bennett

Stanley Stewart


----------



## jwhoff

Seth


----------



## bgs942

Spiro Agnew


----------



## RedTemplar

(Mad) Anthony Wayne


----------



## Beathard

oops!

Brigadier General William Polk Hardeman CSA


----------



## jwhoff

Horus


----------



## Bill Lins

Horatio Hornblower


----------



## Beathard

Brother  Hart  Massey - Massey-Ferguson farm equipment


----------



## jwhoff

Faust


----------



## david918

Bro Howard E Butt Sr.founded HEB with his mother


----------



## Beathard

Brother Bernardo O'Higgins  - the Liberator of Chile (From Spain)


----------



## Bill Lins

Oscar Wilde


----------



## jwhoff

Othello


----------



## Bill Lins

Bro. Hoff- your answer should have begun with "W".

Wally Cleaver


----------



## jwhoff

Constantine I


----------



## Bill Lins

Connie Chung


----------



## Beathard

Brother Cy Young


----------



## Martin O

Yves Saint Laurent


----------



## bgs942

Louis Armstrong


----------



## david918

Gen.Albert Sydney Johnson CSA


----------



## Martin O

Astronaut Bro. James B. Irwin


----------



## bgs942

Irving Berlin


----------



## Bill Lins

Blake Bowden


----------



## RedTemplar

Bridgett Bardot


----------



## david918

Bobby Knight


----------



## Beathard

Kermit Roosevelt


----------



## Bill Lins

Rin Tin Tin


----------



## bgs942

Timothy Leary


----------



## david918

Brother Lewis Addison Armistead Gen CSA


----------



## bgs942

Albert Schweitzer


----------



## Bill Lins

Sirhan Sirhan


----------



## Goatrider

[/COLOR]Sylvanus  Thayer - Father of the U. S. Military Academy - West Point


----------



## Martin O

Br. Ty Cobb


----------



## Goatrider

Bro. Conrad Burns


----------



## Beathard

Brother Brigham Young


----------



## Bill Lins

Yanni


----------



## Beathard

Brigadier General Young Marshall Moody CSA


----------



## Goatrider

Matthew Perry


----------



## Beathard

Brigadier General Patrick T. Moore CSA


----------



## Goatrider

Gen Matthew B. Ridgeway


----------



## Beathard

Brigadier General Richard Lucian Page CSA


----------



## Goatrider

Brother Paul Revere


----------



## Beathard

Rear Admiral Raphael Semmes CSN


----------



## david918

Bro. Sull Ross Gen CSA


----------



## Beathard

Brigadier General Richard B. Garnett CSA - killed at Gettysburg - shot in head when he took his hat off to wave his men forward.


----------



## Goatrider

George Henry Thomas  - US Civil War Major General known as "the Rock of Chickamauga".


----------



## bgs942

Tennessee Williams


----------



## david918

William Wirt Allen Gen CSA


----------



## Goatrider

Sir Arthur Conan Doyle


----------



## Beathard

Brigadier General Daniel Weisiger Adams CSA


----------



## Goatrider

Arthur William Patrick Albert

Third son of Queen Victoria and longest serving Grand Master of the United Grand Lodge of England


----------



## Beathard

Napoleonic General Antoine Charles Louis Lasalle


----------



## bgs942

Luciano Pavarotti


----------



## Goatrider

Pressley Neville O'Bannon

 - As a U.S. Marine Lieutenant and Mason, he placed the first 'Stars & Stripes' on foreign soil in defense of US national interests. His heroic achievement was the basis for the line in the Marine Corps hymn, "...to the shores of Tripoli."


----------



## Bro. Bennett

Orville Wright


----------



## Goatrider

Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart


----------



## Bro. Bennett

Melvin Lawrence


----------



## bgs942

Lou Reed


----------



## Beathard

Brigadier General Robert Brank Vance CSA


----------



## bgs942

Vladimir Putin


----------



## jwhoff

Pancho Via


----------



## Goatrider

Voltaire


----------



## jwhoff

Vulcan


----------



## Beathard

Brigadier General Victor J. B. Girardey CSA


----------



## Bill Lins

Geraldo Rivera


----------



## bgs942

Redd Foxx


----------



## david918

Fred Sanford


----------



## bgs942

Su Shih


----------



## flttrainer

Samuel L Jackson


----------



## bgs942

Joseph Pulitzer


----------



## david918

Pinckney D. Bowles Gen CSA


----------



## bgs942

Boris Yeltsin


----------



## jwhoff

Yama


----------



## david918

Y.A. Tittle


----------



## Bill Lins

Tiny Lund


----------



## Beathard

Brigadier General Louis Trezevant Wigfall CSA - Confederate States Senator from Texas


----------



## Bill Lins

Wiley Coyote


----------



## bgs942

Caesar Augustus


----------



## RedTemplar

Ayatollah Khomeini


----------



## jwhoff

Krishna


----------



## Bill Lins

Kenny G


----------



## Martin O

Bro. George Washington


----------



## Bill Lins

Wendell Willkie


----------



## Benjamin Baxter

Waylon Jennings


----------



## Bill Lins

Jack Lord


----------



## bgs942

Louis Pasteur


----------



## jwhoff

Pablo Picasso


----------



## david918

Pancho Villa


----------



## bgs942

Vincent Price


----------



## jwhoff

Pandora


----------



## bgs942

Peter Boyle


----------



## jwhoff

Brahma


----------



## david918

Bill Cosby


----------



## jwhoff

Buster Douglas


----------



## Bill Lins

Douglas Fairbanks, Jr.


----------



## david918

Frederick Douglas


----------



## Bill Lins

Douglas MacArthur (Gen., AUS)


----------



## bgs942

Miles Davis


----------



## david918

Dilbert


----------



## bgs942

Dryden


----------



## Beathard

Brigadier General Dandridge McRae CSA - mainly fought in Arkansas


----------



## bgs942

Mo Udall


----------



## Bill Lins

U Thant


----------



## bgs942

Tommy Smothers


----------



## Bro. Bennett

Sam Kemp


----------



## jwhoff

Kublai Khan


----------



## Bill Lins

Khalil Gibran


----------



## bgs942

Gustav Mahler


----------



## david918

Matthew Calbraith Butler Gen CSA


----------



## bgs942

Bela Lugosi


----------



## david918

Larry Dierker


----------



## Bill Lins

David Terrell


----------



## david918

Tiny Tim


----------



## Bill Lins

Timothy "TurboTax" Geithner


----------



## david918

Greg Valentine


----------



## Bill Lins

Valentino Rossi (professional motorcycle racer)


----------



## RedTemplar

Robert Culp


----------



## Bill Lins

Culp Krueger


----------



## bgs942

Kit Carson


----------



## david918

Chuck E Cheese


----------



## bgs942

Carl Sagan


----------



## Beathard

Brigadier General Sterling Alexander Martin Wood CSA - also known as S.A.M. Wood


----------



## bgs942

William Strong


----------



## david918

Sterling "Old Pap" Price Gen.CSA


----------



## Bill Lins

Price Daniel


----------



## david918

Dante Hall


----------



## Bill Lins

Haile Selassie


----------



## MikeMay

Salmon Winchester


----------



## Bill Lins

Wellington Mara


----------



## bgs942

Mort Zuckerman


----------



## david918

Zachery Taylor


----------



## MikeMay

Thomas Arnold


----------



## bgs942

Al Hert


----------



## Bill Lins

Harpo Marx


----------



## Beathard

Moe Howard


----------



## jwhoff

Maid Marian


----------



## Beathard

Bro. Mel Tillis


----------



## jwhoff

Tarquin


----------



## Beathard

Bro. Tito Francona -
US baseball player for the Cleveland Indians. He held a record for the most hits for a player in under 400 at bats.


----------



## Bill Lins

Maj. Frank Burns


----------



## Beathard

Bro  Benito Juarez


----------



## david918

John Bell Hood Gen CSA


----------



## bgs942

Hans Christian Anderson


----------



## Bill Lins

Anderson Cooper


----------



## jwhoff

Confucius


----------



## MikeMay

Calvin Coolidge


----------



## RedTemplar

Cato

---------- Post added at 10:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:41 PM ----------

Copernicus

---------- Post added at 10:48 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:47 PM ----------

Copernicus


----------



## david918

Christopher Columbus


----------



## Bill Lins

Charlie Chan


----------



## Beathard

Bro. Charles Glenn Nagel


----------



## Bill Lins

Nigella Lawson


----------



## bgs942

Lu Yen


----------



## MikeMay

_Yiannis Hrysomallis

(You might know him as Yanni.  A musician...)
_


----------



## david918

Hamilton Prioleau Bee Gen CSA


----------



## bgs942

Brian Wilson


----------



## MikeMay

Wink Martindale


----------



## bgs942

Morally Saefer


----------



## Bill Lins

Savannah Guthrie


----------



## jwhoff

Ganymede (Cup bearer to the gods)


----------



## Bill Lins

Greta Garbo


----------



## david918

George Gobel


----------



## jwhoff

Bill_Lins77488 said:


> Greta Garbo


 
nectar from the gods.

George Gershwin


----------



## Bill Lins

Gina Gershon


----------



## jwhoff

Gumbe!


----------



## MikeMay

George Carlin


----------



## Bill Lins

Carol Burnett


----------



## MikeMay

Benny Hill


----------



## steve632111

Henri Crockett (former NFL player)


----------



## bgs942

Cecil B. DeMille


----------



## Beathard

Dudley Dooright


----------



## bgs942

Deputy Dawg


----------



## david918

Donald Duck


----------



## bgs942

Daffey Duck


----------



## david918

Daisy Duck


----------



## steve632111

drew Henson


----------



## Beathard

Harry Houdini


----------



## jwhoff

Hannibal


----------



## bgs942

Hammurabi


----------



## Beathard

Hannibal Lukumbe


----------



## jwhoff

Haman

_though Hammurabi was *very nice* bgs942_


----------



## steve632111

Hagar the horrible..j/k Harry Hamlin


----------



## bgs942

Han Suyin


----------



## jwhoff

Heron


----------



## bgs942

Haim Ginott


----------



## Beathard

Gerry Beathard


----------



## david918

Bubba Bean(all SWC Aggie running back)


----------



## jwhoff

Beatle Bailey


----------



## Bill Lins

Bronko Nagurski


----------



## jwhoff

Barbarossa


----------



## bgs942

Bauldlaire


----------



## steve632111

benito Mussolini


----------



## bgs942

Mitch Albom


----------



## david918

Adam


----------



## flttrainer

Ansel Adams


----------



## bgs942

Achilles


----------



## Beathard

Bro. Arleigh Burke - US WW2 admiral


----------



## bgs942

Billy Graham


----------



## Beathard

Bro George Antheil - composer


----------



## KFerguson84

Franklin Roosevelt


----------



## Beathard

Rudolph Valentino


----------



## RedTemplar

Valerie Bertinelli


----------



## MikeMay

Bernadette Peters


----------



## RedTemplar

Pythagoras


----------



## bgs942

Pierre Trudeau


----------



## jwhoff

Trudi Lopez


----------



## bgs942

Lactantius


----------



## MikeMay

Lance Armstrong


----------



## steve632111

Aaron spelling


----------



## jwhoff

Saladin


----------



## Bill Lins

Strother Martin


----------



## jwhoff

Mencus


----------



## Bill Lins

Mary Martin


----------



## Beathard

Bro. Max Asher -  US movie actor - Keystone Kop.


----------



## Bill Lins

Arthur Ashe


----------



## Goatrider

Sir Arthur Conan Doyle


----------



## Bill Lins

Darth Vader


----------



## bgs942

Voltaire


----------



## MikeMay

Vince Vaughn


----------



## Beathard

Victor Borge - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lF4qii8S3gw&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## bgs942

Basil King


----------



## david918

Karl Marx


----------



## Beathard

Marco Polo


----------



## Thestoat

Peter sellers


----------



## bgs942

Stephen Hawking


----------



## Bill Lins

Hermann GÃ¶ring


----------



## david918

George Wallace


----------



## Beathard

Willy Wonka


----------



## Bill Lins

Wallace Beery


----------



## bgs942

Baltasar Gracian


----------



## david918

George Thomas "Tige" Anderson Gen CSA


----------



## bgs942

Adair Lara


----------



## Bill Lins

Lara Flynn Boyle


----------



## Beathard

Barry Bonds


----------



## bgs942

Benny Goodman


----------



## RedTemplar

George Jones


----------



## Beathard

Jerry Jones


----------



## MikeMay

Jake Dalomme


----------



## Bill Lins

Del Shannon


----------



## Beathard

Stevie Ray Vaughn


----------



## MikeMay

Van Morrison


----------



## bgs942

Martha Reeves


----------



## david918

Roy Rogers


----------



## bgs942

Rory Calhoun


----------



## MikeMay

Clint Eastwood


----------



## Beathard

Engelbert Humperdinck (singer)


----------



## bgs942

Henry David Thoreau


----------



## MikeMay

Tex Avery


----------



## david918

Alfred Holt Colquitt Gen CSA


----------



## MikeMay

Charles Belknap (one of the original 300 settlers of Texas)


----------



## david918

Barney Fife


----------



## bgs942

Fredrick Douglas


----------



## jwhoff

Devi


----------



## MikeMay

Deacon Jones


----------



## david918

Johnny Cash


----------



## Bill Lins

Connie Stevens


----------



## Beathard

Stevie Nicks


----------



## RedTemplar

Nikita Khrushchev


----------



## Thestoat

Kevin Keegan


----------



## MikeMay

Kevin KurÃ¡nyi


----------



## david918

Kobe Bryant


----------



## bgs942

Bill Russell


----------



## david918

Roger Staubach


----------



## Bill Lins

Shaquille O'Neal


----------



## Beathard

Orville Redenbacher


----------



## Bill Lins

Richie Rich


----------



## MikeMay

Robert Redford


----------



## Beathard

Robin Leach


----------



## bgs942

Lou Brock


----------



## david918

Bob Feller


----------



## Beathard

Felix Younger


----------



## MikeMay

Yasmine Bleeth

Actress...link to safe for work (and marriage) image...


----------



## bgs942

Ben Stein


----------



## jwhoff

Shadrach


----------



## bgs942

Socrates


----------



## Bill Lins

Spuds MacKenzie


----------



## david918

Marco Polo


----------



## Bill Lins

Pyotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky


----------



## MikeMay

Tyler Perry


----------



## Beathard

Perry Mason


----------



## bgs942

Monty Hall


----------



## david918

Harry Truman


----------



## bgs942

Tom Clancy


----------



## MikeMay

Cledus T. Judd


----------



## bgs942

Jules Verne


----------



## jwhoff

Venus ... four days hence.


----------



## MikeMay

Vincent VanGough


----------



## Bill Lins

Vince Vaughn


----------



## david918

Vince Lombardi


----------



## MikeMay

Larry Byrd


----------



## Bill Lins

Byron Nelson


----------



## dpteskeys

Ben Hogan


----------



## Bill Lins

Hopalong Cassidy


----------



## bgs942

Claude Pepper


----------



## SC Heston

Peter Sellers


----------



## jwhoff

Serapis


----------



## david918

Sonny Bono


----------



## jwhoff

Barabbas


----------



## bgs942

Battaille


----------



## Bill Lins

Bugsy Moran


----------



## bgs942

Mortimer Adler


----------



## Bill Lins

Adlai Stevenson


----------



## jwhoff

Shamash


----------



## Bill Lins

Stormy Weathers


----------



## bgs942

Warren Zevon


----------



## david918

Zebulan Pike


----------



## bgs942

Phyllis George


----------



## david918

George C Scott


----------



## Bill Lins

Scott Glenn


----------



## bgs942

Guy Lombardo


----------



## Bill Lins

Lynn Wyatt


----------



## david918

Wandy Rodriguez


----------



## Bill Lins

Rocky Colavito


----------



## david918

Carlton Fisk


----------



## Bill Lins

Felicity Huffman


----------



## SC Heston

Horatio Gates


----------



## bgs942

Grover Cleveland


----------



## SC Heston

Cecil B DeMille


----------



## Brent Heilman

Don Johnson


----------



## bgs942

Jules Renard


----------



## MikeMay

Raul Julia


----------



## david918

John Doe


----------



## MikeMay

Don Henley


----------



## Bill Lins

Hap Arnold


----------



## david918

Arnold Palmer


----------



## jwhoff

Pythagoras


----------



## Bill Lins

Peabo Bryson


----------



## RedTemplar

Byron Nelson


----------



## bgs942

Noah Webster


----------



## Brent Heilman

William Wallace


----------



## RobinWinslett

Warren Harding


----------



## MikeMay

Harrison Grey Fiske


----------



## bgs942

Frank Capra


----------



## MikeMay

Carl Reiner


----------



## david918

Roberto Clemente


----------



## jwhoff

Copernicus


----------



## MikeMay

Calvin McWilliams


----------



## Bill Lins

Monty Hall


----------



## MikeMay

Hiram Bingham III

(Discovered the ruins of Machu Picchu...Hiram Lodge No. 1, Connecticut)


----------



## Bill Lins

Barney Rubble


----------



## MikeMay

Rudyard Kipling


----------



## Bill Lins

Kenny Stabler


----------



## david918

Sara Lee


----------



## bgs942

Lee Majors


----------



## Brent Heilman

Mike Piazza


----------



## MikeMay

Peter Frampton


----------



## bgs942

Frank Zappa


----------



## jwhoff

Ziggie


----------



## Bill Lins

Zebediah


----------



## RedTemplar

Zachariah


----------



## bgs942

Zig Ziglar


----------



## Brent Heilman

Ziggy Palffy


----------



## david918

Pat Cleburn Gen CSA


----------



## MikeMay

Christopher Walken


----------



## RobinWinslett

Bro. Winston Churchill


----------



## SC Heston

Cheech Marin


----------



## bgs942

Muammar Qaddafi


----------



## mrpesas

Quintin Tarentino (sp?)


----------



## bgs942

Trisha Yearwood


----------



## jwhoff

Fernando Lamas 

is Marvelous ... Simply Marvelous


----------



## Bill Lins

Yoda


----------



## RedTemplar

Yogi Berra


----------



## Bill Lins

Barry Soetoro


----------



## david918

Sammy Sosa


----------



## bgs942

Steven Wright


----------



## david918

Willie Nelson


----------



## RobinWinslett

Nelson Mandela


----------



## bgs942

Molly Brown


----------



## Michaelstedman81

Billy Bob Thorton


----------



## jwhoff

Thor


----------



## Bill Lins

Tom Hanks


----------



## jwhoff

Haggar the Horrible


----------



## Bill Lins

Bro. Harry S. Truman


----------



## jwhoff

Brother Trent Lott


----------



## Bill Lins

Little Latin Lupe Lu


----------



## david918

Larry the Cable Guy


----------



## jwhoff

Brother Galileo


----------



## Bill Lins

George Gobel


----------



## RobinWinslett

George Burns


----------



## david918

Bing Crosby


----------



## bgs942

Clarence Darrow


----------



## Beathard

Darby O'Gill


----------



## Bill Lins

Osama bin Laden


----------



## Michaelstedman81

Lark Vorhees


----------



## bgs942

Lewis Black


----------



## Bill Lins

Vonda Shepard


----------



## bgs942

Sophia Loren


----------



## Bill Lins

Lucifer


----------



## jwhoff

Leto


----------



## bgs942

Linnaeus


----------



## RedTemplar

Lucky Luciano


----------



## Michaelstedman81

Linda Hamilton


----------



## bgs942

Horace Mann


----------



## S.Courtemanche

Manfred Mann


----------



## Brent Heilman

Mickey Mantle


----------



## S.Courtemanche

Mike Myers (o;


----------



## david918

Malcom X


----------



## bgs942

Xavier Hollander


----------



## david918

Harley Race


----------



## S.Courtemanche

Roy Mercer


----------



## SC Heston

Milton Bradley


----------



## bgs942

Bill Veeck


----------



## Bill Lins

Van Johnson


----------



## bgs942

Johnny Carson


----------



## david918

Cindy Crawford


----------



## SC Heston

Carlos Santana


----------



## S.Courtemanche

Sam Kinison


----------



## SC Heston

Karl Malden


----------



## Beathard

Micky Mantle


----------



## bgs942

Moe Howard


----------



## Beathard

Holly Barry


----------



## Brent Heilman

Howard Cosell


----------



## bgs942

Cornelius Vanderbilt


----------



## SC Heston

Victoria Principal


----------



## Brent Heilman

Patrick Henry


----------



## david918

Harry Potter


----------



## Bill Lins

Dr. Phil McGraw


----------



## SC Heston

Mac Davis


----------



## Bill Lins

Davy Crockett


----------



## bgs942

Chuck Norris


----------



## Bill Lins

NeNe Leakes


----------



## MikeMay

Leon Lett


----------



## david918

Danny Thomas


----------



## Beathard

Thomas Kincaid


----------



## Bill Lins

Leticia Van de Putte


----------



## Beathard

Patty Duke


----------



## Bill Lins

Duke Snider


----------



## RedTemplar

Solomon, King of Israel


----------



## Bill Lins

Shakira


----------



## bgs942

Stobaeus


----------



## SC Heston

Simon Cowell


----------



## Beathard

Carrie Underwood


----------



## S.Courtemanche

Ulysses S. Grant


----------



## bgs942

Graham Greene


----------



## C. Banks Barbee

Gene Wilder


----------



## bgs942

William Zinsser


----------



## Beathard

Zbigniew Brzezinski - Political Scientist


----------



## SC Heston

Bob Hope


----------



## C. Banks Barbee

Hernando Cortez


----------



## Bill Lins

Cortez Kennedy


----------



## david918

Keven Bass


----------



## Bill Lins

Ben Vereen


----------



## C. Banks Barbee

Victoria Saxe-Coburg.


----------



## bgs942

Virginia Woolf


----------



## Bill Lins

Saxby Chambliss


----------



## C. Banks Barbee

Charles Stuart (Charles I)


----------



## jwhoff

Stuart Little (the oneth)


----------



## Bill Lins

Little John (Robin Hood's pal)


----------



## MikeMay

John Hurt


----------



## jwhoff

Jacquin (ole Boaz' right hand man)


----------



## MikeMay

Jeremy Irons


----------



## jwhoff

Ivanhoe


----------



## Bill Lins

Irving Berlin


----------



## MikeMay

Benny Hill


----------



## Bill Lins

Hillary Rodham Clinton


----------



## jwhoff

Catherine of Aragon


----------



## C. Banks Barbee

Anne of Cleves.

You like what I did there?


----------



## koricua74

Charlize Theron


----------



## bgs942

Tallulah Bankhead


----------



## david918

Bobby Knight


----------



## SC Heston

Kinky Friedman


----------



## bgs942

Foster Brooks


----------



## Bill Lins

C. Banks Barbee said:


> Anne of Cleves.
> 
> You like what I did there?


 
I always thought it was _Land_ of Cleves.  Go, Tribe!  ;-)

---------- Post added at 08:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:16 PM ----------

Brooks Stevens


----------



## RedTemplar

Sargeant Alvin York


----------



## Bill Lins

Yorkshire Terrier


----------



## RedTemplar

Thomas Aquinas


----------



## Bill Lins

Andy Pettitte


----------



## Beathard

Peter O'Toole


----------



## Bill Lins

Octavio Dotel


----------



## Beathard

Danny Glover


----------



## bgs942

Gerry Spence


----------



## Beathard

Spencer Tracy


----------



## david918

Tom Thumb


----------



## bgs942

Tiger Woods


----------



## david918

Tanya Tucker


----------



## Beathard

Tiny Tim


----------



## bgs942

Tim Allen


----------



## Beathard

Angelina Jolie


----------



## bgs942

John McEnroe


----------



## Bill Lins

McGeorge Bundy


----------



## MikeMay

Billy Bob Thornton


----------



## Bill Lins

Timothy Leary


----------



## MikeMay

Larry Hagmann


----------



## david918

Henry Kessinger


----------



## MikeMay

Keith Moon


----------



## Beathard

Moon Unit Zappa


----------



## MikeMay

Zane Grey


----------



## Bill Lins

Garry Moore


----------



## jwhoff

Minos


----------



## bgs942

Moralia


----------



## Beathard

Manny Gammage


----------



## david918

George Brett


----------



## bgs942

Bret Michaels


----------



## Bill Lins

Michelle Malkin


----------



## MikeMay

Major Garrett


----------



## Bill Lins

Garrett Morris


----------



## david918

Marlo Thomas


----------



## Bill Lins

Thomas Aquinas


----------



## MikeMay

Audie Murphy


----------



## jwhoff

Michael J. Fox


----------



## david918

Flip Wilson


----------



## jwhoff

Washington Irving


----------



## Bill Lins

Irving Berlin


----------



## RobinWinslett

Bernie Kovacs


----------



## jwhoff

Kristy Lane


----------



## Bill Lins

Lane Johnston


----------



## david918

Johnny Cash


----------



## bgs942

Chuck Jones


----------



## Beathard

Johnny B. Goode


----------



## Bill Lins

Gordon Cooper


----------



## Beathard

Cecil B. DeMille


----------



## Bill Lins

Dwight Freeney


----------



## bgs942

Federico Fellini


----------



## Bill Lins

Felton Spencer


----------



## MikeMay

Sonny Liston


----------



## Bill Lins

Lysette Anthony


----------



## MikeMay

Anthony Hopkins


----------



## RedTemplar

Hannibal


----------



## bgs942

Henny Youngman


----------



## steve632111

yatil green


----------



## bgs942

Gene Roddenberry


----------



## steve632111

Randy "macho man" savage


----------



## Beathard

Sammy Davis, Jr.


----------



## MikeMay

Dweezil Zappa


----------



## bgs942

Dan Rather

Edit:

Zell Miller


----------



## MikeMay

Minnie Pearl


----------



## bgs942

Pico Iyer


----------



## Bill Lins

Ivan Petrovich Pavlov


----------



## david918

Peter Pan


----------



## Bill Lins

Paul Peterson


----------



## david918

Porky Pig


----------



## SC Heston

david918 said:
			
		

> Porky Pig



Peter Jackson


----------



## Beathard

Jackie O


----------



## bgs942

Orson Wells


----------



## Beathard

Willy Wonka


----------



## david918

Ward Bond


----------



## Beathard

Barry Bonds


----------



## bgs942

Basil King


----------



## Beathard

Kenny Rogers


----------



## bgs942

Ralph Nader


----------



## SC Heston

Norma Jeane Mortensen


----------



## Beathard

Michel Ney -
(born 1769, died 1815) French military leader, who personally commanded assault after assault at Waterloo; convicted of treason and executed by firing squad after Napoleon's abdication, though legends tell of his escape to America.


----------



## bgs942

Neil Simon


----------



## koricua74

Steve Martin


----------



## Bill Lins

Martin Short


----------



## Beathard

Stephen  D.  Ramseur - 
  shot through both lungs while attempting to stem Sheridan's counterattack on October 19, 1864.


----------



## bgs942

Rudolf Virchow


----------



## RedTemplar

Virgil


----------



## Bill Lins

Vince Vance


----------



## Beathard

Valentina Tereshkova -
Soviet Cosmonaut, First Woman in Space


----------



## Bill Lins

Trini Lopez


----------



## Beathard

Ladainian Tomlinson -
Football player


----------



## Bill Lins

Tom Guest


----------



## Beathard

Gabriel Gonzaga - Fighter


----------



## Bill Lins

Gilbert Gottfried


----------



## bgs942

Grigori Rasputin


----------



## Beathard

Rae Dawn Chong


----------



## SC Heston

Cesar Julio Romero, Jr


----------



## bgs942

Roger Waters


----------



## SC Heston

Walt Disney


----------



## bgs942

Donald P Quinn


----------



## SC Heston

Quincy Jones


----------



## bgs942

Josiah Quincy


----------



## SC Heston

Quentin Tarantino


----------



## bgs942

Tim Robbins


----------



## david918

Robin Hood


----------



## bgs942

Howard Zinn


----------



## Beathard

Zach Jordan -  Musician, guitarist for the punk band Bane


----------



## Bill Lins

Jordan Pruitt


----------



## Beathard

Penny Lane


----------



## Bill Lins

Lyndon Baines Johnson


----------



## Beathard

Jenny Craig


----------



## Bill Lins

Craig Ferguson


----------



## MikeMay

Frances Scott Key


----------



## Bill Lins

Keyshawn Johnson


----------



## Beathard

Johnny Appleseed


----------



## bgs942

Al Capone


----------



## Beathard

C. Everett Koop


----------



## Bill Lins

Kiki Dee


----------



## SC Heston

Duke Ellington


----------



## Bill Lins

Ellery Queen


----------



## SC Heston

Queen Latifah


----------



## jwhoff

Lucullus


----------



## Bill Lins

Lewis Latimer


----------



## Beathard

Lake Speed - Retired NASCAR Driver


----------



## jwhoff

Snidely Whiplash - Mutley's _trustless_ sidekick


----------



## Beathard

Ward Burton - NASCAR DRIVER


----------



## jwhoff

Burl Ives - fat guy with a Unukalhai


----------



## Beathard

Ian Anderson - Member of 'Jethro Tull'


----------



## jwhoff

Andy Gibbs


----------



## Beathard

Gabriela Sabatini - Pro Tennis Player


----------



## RedTemplar

Saul of Tarsus


----------



## bgs942

Thornton Wilder


----------



## david918

Walt Whitman


----------



## bgs942

Wim Wenders


----------



## Beathard

Wendy Williams


----------



## bgs942

Willis Whitney


----------



## SC Heston

Sir William Wallace


----------



## Bro. Bennett

William Bennett (Secretary of Education, or me, you decide...)


----------



## bgs942

Billy Wilder


I vote you Bro Bennett


----------



## SC Heston

Willie Nelson


----------



## Beathard

Nelson Mandela - Former President of South Africa


----------



## SC Heston

Minnie Pearl


----------



## bgs942

Pearl Bailey


----------



## Beathard

Beetle Bailey


----------



## S.Courtemanche

Bono


----------



## bgs942

Bartholomew


----------



## Bill Lins

Bill Engvall


----------



## MikeMay

Eric Clapton


----------



## Bill Lins

Colonel Klink


----------



## MikeMay

Kevin Durant


----------



## Beathard

Deweezil Zappa


----------



## MikeMay

Zonker Harris


----------



## Bill Lins

Harris Yulin


----------



## Bro. Bennett

Yokav Smirnov


----------



## Tomlee2001

Yassar Arrafat


----------



## Bill Lins

Susannah York


----------



## Beathard

Yakov Smirnoff - comedian


----------



## RedTemplar

Susan B. Anthony


----------



## Beathard

Alec Guinness - actor


----------



## Bill Lins

Gia (supermodel)


----------



## Beathard

Gallagher - Comedian that abuses watermelons


----------



## Bill Lins

Gene Carnes


----------



## Tomlee2001

Craig Kilbourn


----------



## Bill Lins

Kinky Friedman


----------



## bgs942

Flip Wilson


----------



## SC Heston

William Shakespeare


----------



## Beathard

Sakon Yamamoto - Race Car Driver


----------



## SC Heston

Yvonne De Carlo - Actress


----------



## Beathard

Curtis Lofton - NFL Football Player: Atlanta Falcons


----------



## steve632111

orenthal simpson


----------



## Beathard

Sarah Bennett - Actress: 'Star Wars: Episode VI - Return of the Jedi'


----------



## david918

Barry Bonds


----------



## Beathard

Belinda Carlisle - Lead singer for the Go Gos


----------



## Bill Lins

Carl Jones (Masonic list-keeper)


----------



## S.Courtemanche

Jerome Bettis


----------



## Bill Lins

Barbara Bush


----------



## Beathard

Bahar Soomekh - Actress: played Lynn in Saw IV


----------



## Bill Lins

Senor Wences


----------



## Beathard

Wille Thorne - Snooker champion


----------



## Bill Lins

Totie Fields


----------



## jwhoff

Felix the cat


----------



## Bill Lins

Cat Deeley


----------



## Beathard

Daisuke Matsuzaka - Japanese starting pitcher: Boston Red Sox


----------



## Bill Lins

Marni Nixon


----------



## jwhoff

Nichol Kidman


----------



## Bill Lins

Kenny Wallace (NASCAR driver)


----------



## bgs942

Woodrow Wilson


----------



## Beathard

Walter Cronkite


----------



## Bill Lins

Chill Wills


----------



## david918

Willie Nelson


----------



## Bro. Bennett

Nathaniel Greene (Submarine SSBN 636 Nasty Nat named for him)


----------



## MikeMay

Greer Garson


----------



## Michaelstedman81

Lol, I can't believe you guys are still playing this game. I wonder how many times there have been repeated names...lol


----------



## SWATFrog

Michaelstedman81 said:
			
		

> Lol, I can't believe you guys are still playing this game. I wonder how many times there have been repeated names...lol



I was actually just thinking the sane thing. I was going to post a name but I was afraid it was already used. I don't have the time to read all 170 pages. LoL


----------



## MikeMay

SWATFrog said:


> I was actually just thinking the sane thing. I was going to post a name but I was afraid it was already used. I don't have the time to read all 170 pages. LoL


 
Many names have been repeated and many new ones have been added...its all for fun!


----------



## bgs942

George Will


----------



## MikeMay

Michaelstedman81 said:


> Lol, I can't believe you guys are still playing this game. I wonder how many times there have been repeated names...lol


 
Many!  ;-)

---------- Post added at 07:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:03 PM ----------

William Wallace


----------



## david918

Will Clark


----------



## Bro. Bennett

Clark Kent


----------



## Bill Lins

King Henry VIII


----------



## Bro. Bennett

Henry Winkler


----------



## Bill Lins

Wink Martindale


----------



## RedTemplar

Moses


----------



## bgs942

Max Lucado


----------



## Bro. Bennett

Lucille Ball


----------



## Brent Heilman

Bucky Dent


----------



## bgs942

Dottie West


----------



## SC Heston

William Shatner


----------



## Beathard

Shelly Winter


----------



## Bro. Bennett

Wilma Flintstone


----------



## Beathard

Fred Flintstone - blue collar worker with a big appetite


----------



## Goatrider

Freddy Krueger


----------



## Bro. Bennett

Keifer Sutherland


----------



## bgs942

Susan B. Anthony


----------



## Bro. Bennett

Antonio Banderes


----------



## david918

Bill Gates


----------



## Bill Lins

Gates Brown


----------



## Bro. Bennett

Bailey Hutchison


----------



## MikeMay

Henry Ford


----------



## Bro. Bennett

Freddy Mac


----------



## MikeMay

Maria Skłodowska-Curie


----------



## Beathard

Carly Simon - singer


----------



## MikeMay

Steve Dallas - Outland/Bloom County Character


----------



## jwhoff

Danny Thomas


----------



## Bill Lins

Thomas Sowell


----------



## jwhoff

Stewart Grainger


----------



## Bill Lins

Greg Louganis


----------



## RedTemplar

Luke


----------



## Bill Lins

Lex Luthor


----------



## Beathard

Larry the Cable Guy - History Channel Narrator?


----------



## Bill Lins

Guy Clark


----------



## bgs942

Clark Howard


----------



## Beathard

Howie Mandel - OCD Comedian


----------



## Bro. Bennett

Mark Harmon (NCIS)


----------



## Beathard

Harriet Beecher Stowe - American abolitionist and author


----------



## bgs942

Steve Wozniak


----------



## Beathard

Willem Kolff - Medical Doctor: Pioneer in the field of artificial organs


----------



## bgs942

Kurt Russell


----------



## SC Heston

"Rowdy" Roddy Piper


----------



## Beathard

Pierce Brosnan - 007


----------



## Bro. Bennett

Buffalo Bill


----------



## david918

Barney Fife


----------



## MikeMay

Forest Whitaker


----------



## Beathard

Willie Nelson - Supreme Grand Musician


----------



## Goatrider

Neil Armstrong - Spaceman


----------



## RedTemplar

Amos


----------



## Beathard

Adam West - Batman


----------



## Goatrider

Willie Wonka - Supreme Chocolatier


----------



## Beathard

Wolfgang Reitherman - one of Disney's original nine animators


----------



## Goatrider

Robin Hood - Prince of Thieves


----------



## Beathard

Harmon Killebrew - Former major league 1st baseman


----------



## RobinWinslett

Ken Mattingly


----------



## Beathard

Michael Imperioli - Actor


----------



## RedTemplar

Ivan the Terrible


----------



## Beathard

Terrence Vance  Gilliam - director, animator, actor and member of the Monty Python comedy troupe.


----------



## Bill Lins

Gillian Anderson ("The X-Files")


----------



## bgs942

Albert Francis Sinatra


----------



## Beathard

Sammy Davis, Jr. - member of the Rat Pack


----------



## bgs942

Richard "Dickey" Betts


----------



## Beathard

Betty Ford - actor


----------



## steve632111

Franz ferdinand


----------



## bgs942

Frank Rizzo


----------



## SC Heston

Richard Burton


----------



## MikeMay

Brandon Frasier


----------



## bgs942

Fran Tarkenton


----------



## MikeMay

Tony Dorsett


----------



## Bill Lins

Doc Rivers


----------



## jwhoff

Krishna


----------



## Bill Lins

Kahuna


----------



## jwhoff

Kublai Khan


----------



## Bill Lins

King Kong


----------



## Beathard

Kamui Kobayashi - Toyota F1 Driver


----------



## cacarter

Kenny Loggins


----------



## RedTemplar

Luther Burbank


----------



## bgs942

Buck Henry


----------



## SC Heston

Howard Hesseman (DJ Johnny Fever - "WKRP in Cincinnati")


----------



## Beathard

Hakeem Abdul Olajuwon - retired Nigerian American professional basketball player


----------



## SC Heston

Oran "Juice" Jones  - American Soul and R&B singer


----------



## cacarter

Joliet Jake Blues


----------



## Beathard

Benicio Del Toro - Actor


----------



## Bro. Bennett

Tim Taylor (The tool man)


----------



## Bill Lins

Tiny Tim (alleged singer)


----------



## Bro. Bennett

Thomas Payne


----------



## MikeMay

Peter Weir - Director


----------



## Beathard

Wolfgang Puck - Chef


----------



## MikeMay

Peter Gabriel


----------



## Beathard

Gabe Kaplan - poker commentator


----------



## MikeMay

Keanu Reeves (Speed is on at the moment)


----------



## Beathard

Rhonda Vincent - Bluegrass Musician


----------



## MikeMay

Vince Gill


----------



## Beathard

Gael Garcia Bernal - Mexican Actor


----------



## MikeMay

Benny Hill - English Comedian


----------



## Beathard

Hillary Clinton - Crazy lady


----------



## MikeMay

Crazy Horse - Sane Indian...  LOL!


----------



## Beathard

Harold Perrineau, Jr. - Actor: The Matrix


----------



## MikeMay

Pierce Brosnon - Actor


----------



## Bill Lins

Bea Arthur


----------



## Beathard

Adolph Hitler - Mason Hater


----------



## MikeMay

Hugo Black - Supreme Court Justice and Mason


----------



## RedTemplar

Hank Williams- Tear Jerker Specialist


----------



## Beathard

B.B. King - Blues Guitarist


----------



## Bill Lins

Kevin Dobson


----------



## Beathard

Dan Castellaneta - Voice Actor: The Simpsons


----------



## Bill Lins

Cory Morrow (singer/songwriter)


----------



## Beathard

Madeline Kahn - Actress: Young Frankenstein


----------



## david918

Kenny Rogers


----------



## bgs942

Randolph Scott


----------



## MikeMay

Scott Walker -Wisconsin Governor


----------



## cacarter

Wilbur Wright


----------



## MikeMay

Warren Moon


----------



## Beathard

Manny Gammage - Texas Hatter


----------



## Brent Heilman

Graham Chapman


----------



## Beathard

Chip Foose - Hot Rod Shop Owner and start of TLC's Overhaulin


----------



## SC Heston

Flip Wilson


----------



## Beathard

Wannasa Thongwiset - Actress, Model


----------



## jwhoff

Tonya Harding - WHACK!


----------



## Beathard

Harry Houdini - great magician that still has not figured a way back from the dead


----------



## jwhoff

Haman - a swinger in the end


----------



## Beathard

Hagar -הָגָר - Sarah's Egyptian maid, was Ishmael's mother.


----------



## jwhoff

Hannibal - all things to all elephants


----------



## Beathard

Hamutal -  חֲמוּטָל - the wife of King Josiah and the mother of King Jehoahaz.


----------



## jwhoff

Hecate - goddess of the moon


----------



## Beathard

Hobab -  son of Raguel, Moses' father in law.


----------



## jwhoff

Hector - death by Achilles


----------



## Goatrider

Hugh Hefner- extremely lucky old dude


----------



## Beathard

Hannah - חַנָּה - Elkanah's wife and the mother of the prophet Samuel.


----------



## Goatrider

Hiedi- midget Swiss girl


----------



## Beathard

Haidas -	 Means "lion" in Arabic. This was another name of Ali, the husband of Fatima - daughter of the Prophet Muhammad


----------



## jwhoff

Hecuba -- mother of Hector per Homer's Illiad


----------



## Goatrider

Hercules-a force to be reckoned with


----------



## jwhoff

Heimdall - doorman for the city of the gods


----------



## Beathard

Homer - ancient author


----------



## Goatrider

Helios- god of the sun


----------



## jwhoff

Helle - fleeced  by a ram


----------



## Beathard

Harmonia - (Greek: Ἁ&rho;&mu;&omicron;&nu;ί&alpha - goddess of harmony and concord


----------



## Goatrider

Hemera- Greek primordial goddess of daylight and the sun


----------



## Beathard

Hegemone - Greek goddess of plants, specifically making them bloom and bear fruit


----------



## jwhoff

Hera - sister and wife of Zeus ... that's right*and wife*


----------



## Goatrider

Hyperion- lord of the light and titan of the east


----------



## Beathard

Hygeia - goddess of health


----------



## jwhoff

Hermes - the messenger god


----------



## Goatrider

Hephaestus- God of fire and the forge. Ugly son of Hera and Zeus is his father in some accounts. Married to Aphrodite, but she does not love him because he is deformed and as a result is cheating on him with Ares.


----------



## jwhoff

H. G. Wells - suckers!


----------



## Beathard

Wachilt -   Minor sea Goddess later called a "witch" in English mythology.  Mother of Wayland the Smith who is a German God honored in England.


----------



## jwhoff

William Jennings Bryant - nice recovery Beathard


----------



## Goatrider

Borr- Father of Odin


----------



## Beathard

Branwen - Venus of the Northern Seas, of the the three matriarchs of Britain.  Lady of the Lake.


----------



## jwhoff

Balaam - rebuked by his own ass


----------



## Goatrider

BÃºri - The first god and father of Borr.


----------



## Beathard

Bodua - War Goddess much like the Irish Badb


----------



## jwhoff

Betty Ford - follow me


----------



## Goatrider

Forseti - God of justice, peace and truth. Son of Baldr and Nanna


----------



## Beathard

Fachea - Goddess of poetry and patron of bards.


----------



## Goatrider

Freyja - Goddess of love, sexuality, fertility and battle.


----------



## jwhoff

Fatima - daughter of Mohammad


----------



## Goatrider

Frigg - Goddess of marriage and motherhood. Consort: Ã“Ã°inn Can also be pronounced Frigga


----------



## Beathard

Fats Domino - loves them blueberries


----------



## Goatrider

Dionysus- drunk god


----------



## Beathard

Dubh Lacha - Early Irish Goddess of the sea which little is known about.  Possibly another version of the Druidess Dubh.


----------



## jwhoff

Darby Douglas - still crazy after all these years


----------



## Beathard

Dick Dastardly - my hero as a kid


----------



## Goatrider

Dugmaren Brightmantle- the dwarf deity of scholarship, discovery, and invention.


----------



## jwhoff

:24on Quixote -


----------



## Beathard

Quentin Tarantino - Director


----------



## jwhoff

Beathard said:


> Dick Dastardly - my hero as a kid


 
I was most partial to Mutley ... Dastardly's faithless dawg.  shhhhhhheeeeh


----------



## Goatrider

Thor-god of thunder


----------



## jwhoff

Thyestes - brother of Atreus


----------



## Beathard

Turrean - Beautiful Goddess who was transformed into the first large, shaggy Irish Wolfhound by a jealous faery queen named Uchtdealbh.


----------



## Bill Lins

Taurean Blacque- actor


----------



## Beathard

Barney Rubble - member of the fraternal order of Water Buffaloes


----------



## Bill Lins

Rory Calhoun


----------



## Beathard

Charlie Chaplin - silent comedian


----------



## Bill Lins

Charles Colson- convicted felon & evangelist


----------



## Beathard

Cymidei Cymeinfoll - War Goddess who is always paired in stories with her husband, Llasar Llaesyfnewid.


----------



## Bill Lins

Cyd Charisse


----------



## Beathard

Caer Ibormeith - Goddess of sleep and dreams and a less violent version of Mare.


----------



## Bill Lins

Igor Fyodorovich Stravinsky


----------



## RedTemplar

Sergeant Shriver


----------



## Bro. Bennett

Shelly Winters


----------



## Beathard

Wilmer Eduardo Valderrama -  actor, best known for the role of Fez in the sitcom That '70s Show,


----------



## Bill Lins

Victor Borge


----------



## MikeMay

Bill Cosby


----------



## Beathard

Cecile B DeMille - director


----------



## RedTemplar

Don Ameche


----------



## Beathard

Annie Oakley - sure shot


----------



## Goatrider

Orlando Bloom- Elf/Pirate/actor


----------



## Bill Lins

Biggie Smalls


----------



## david918

Sonny Liston


----------



## Beathard

Lacey Schwimmer - Ballroom Dancer


----------



## koricua74

Steve Martin


----------



## david918

Monty Python


----------



## Bill Lins

Petra Nemcova (supermodel & DWTS contestant)


----------



## Beathard

Nadia Comaneci - Romanian gymnast, won 5 Olympic gold medals


----------



## Bill Lins

Crazy Horse


----------



## Beathard

Hal Mumme - Head Football Coach of New Mexico State University


----------



## Bill Lins

Mike Myers- SNL alum, actor, & comedian


----------



## Bro. Bennett

Milford Johnston... Revenuer during prohibition that ran his own moonshine business with confiscated shine....


----------



## Beathard

Jack Black - some people think he is an actor. I think he finds scripts that work with his normal personality.


----------



## RedTemplar

Buford Pusser  (Walking Tall)


----------



## Beathard

Pamela Hayden - Voice of Milhouse in The Simpsons


----------



## jwhoff

Herod (Hebrew builder king)


----------



## Bill Lins

Hayden Panettiere, Actress


----------



## Jacob Johnson

Prince Hall.


----------



## Bill Lins

Haile Selassie (former Ethiopian emperor)


----------



## SC Heston

Dr. Sally K. Ride - First American woman in space


----------



## Bro. Bennett

Red Skelton


----------



## Beathard

Salma Hayek - Actress


----------



## SC Heston

Harry Carey


----------



## Beathard

Cyrus Roberts Vance - United States Secretary of State under President Jimmy Carter from 1977 to 1980.


----------



## Tony Siciliano

Vince Lombardi


----------



## Beathard

Lomasa - A brahmana sage who advised the Pandavas when they were in the forest.  He told them that those unable to bear the hardships of exile were free to go to the court of Dhritarashtra , King of Panchala.


----------



## SC Heston

Loretta Swit - Major Margaret "HotLips" Houlihan on M*A*S*H sitcom


----------



## Beathard

Shiva - A supreme God in Hinuism.  Shiva is commonly known as "the destroyer" and is the third god of the Trimurti.


----------



## bgs942

Swendenborg


----------



## Beathard

Squanto - a Patuxet. He was the Native American who assisted the Pilgrams after their first winter in the New World and was integral to their survival.


----------



## Brent Heilman

Sam Elliot


----------



## Beathard

Edmund McCurtain - Chief of the Choctaw Nation from 1884 - 1886


----------



## bgs942

Milo Bloom


----------



## Jacob Johnson

Bob Ross!!


----------



## Beathard

Raveena Tandon - Bollywood Actress


----------



## Bro. Bennett

Thomas Edison


----------



## Beathard

Epos Olloatir - Celtic [SIZE=-1]Horse God often seen as either a male form of Epona or as her consort.[/SIZE]


----------



## Jacob Johnson

Orianthi Panagris... awesome aussie guitarist who worked with MJ for "this is it" and a whole slew of "guitar gods"


----------



## Beathard

Pete Townsend - Guitarist for The Who


----------



## Jacob Johnson

Tom Morello, guitarist for RATM and Audioslave.


----------



## Beathard

Mick Taylor - Guitarist for John Mayall's Bluesbreakers and the Rolling Stones


----------



## Jacob Johnson

Tony Iommi. I think his reputation precedes him well enough.


----------



## Bro. Bennett

Illiana Petrovski    ---Bikini Model


----------



## MikeMay

Peter Graves


----------



## Beathard

Gary Moore - guitarist for Thin Lizzy


----------



## david918

Martin Van Burn


----------



## Beathard

Brian May - guitarist for Queen


----------



## Bill Lins

Mae West


----------



## Beathard

Warren DeMartini - guitarist for Ratt


----------



## Bill Lins

DeForest Kelley (Doc "Bones" McCoy on StarTrek)


----------



## Beathard

K.K. Downing - guitarist for Judas Priest


----------



## SC Heston

Dee Snider - Lead Vocalist for Twisted Sister


----------



## Beathard

Syd Barrett - guitarist for Pink Floyd


----------



## Brent Heilman

Brian Johnson - lead singer AC/DC


----------



## Beathard

Jimi Hendrix - guitarist for the Jimi Hendrix Experience


----------



## Bill Lins

Harry Potter


----------



## Beathard

Phil Keaggy - guitarist for Glass Harp


----------



## Bill Lins

Kiefer Sutherland ("24")


----------



## Beathard

Steve Morse - guitarist for Deep Purple


----------



## Bill Lins

Mitch Albom- author


----------



## Beathard

Alex Lifeson - guitarist for Rush


----------



## Bill Lins

Leif Garrett


----------



## Beathard

Ghazi bin Faisal - King of Iraq that died in a mysterious car accident at age 27


----------



## RedTemplar

Fred McMurray- My Three Sons


----------



## Beathard

Mark Knopfler - guitarist for Dire Straits


----------



## Bill Lins

Knute Rockne- athlete


----------



## Jacob Johnson

Robert Plant


----------



## Bill Lins

Plato


----------



## SC Heston

Pete Rose


----------



## Beathard

Randy Rhoads - guitarist for Ozzy Osborne


----------



## SC Heston

Roger Taylor - Drummer for Duran Duran


----------



## Beathard

Tony Iommi - guitarist for Black Sabbath


----------



## S.Courtemanche

Indira Priyadarshini Gandhi


----------



## SC Heston

George Burns


----------



## david918

Bart Starr


----------



## Beathard

Bill Monroe - the grandfather of bluegrass music, and is credited with developing the sound and instrumental line-up that's still used in conjunction with bluegrass today: acoustic guitar, bass, fiddle, mandolin, and banjo.


----------



## Brent Heilman

Michael Caine


----------



## Jacob Johnson

Charles Foster Ofdenson


----------



## Tx4ever

Orenthal James "OJ" Simpson


----------



## Bill Lins

Shelley Winters- actress


----------



## Beathard

Willie Nelson - name says it all


----------



## Bill Lins

Nelson Riddle- bandleader


----------



## Bro. Bennett

Ricky Ricardo....


----------



## MikeMay

Robert Plant


----------



## Bill Lins

Pia Toscano- "American Idol" contestant


----------



## RedTemplar

Tipper Gore


----------



## david918

George Carlin


----------



## RedTemplar

Cale Yarborough- NASCAR Driver


----------



## Bill Lins

Yasmin Bleeth


----------



## Beathard

Betty Wright - R&B artist


----------



## Bro. Bennett

Wyatt Earp


----------



## Beathard

Elton John - knightly pinball wizard


----------



## S.Courtemanche

Jessica Simpson


----------



## Goatrider

Spartacus- lord of the spartan wildmen


----------



## Bro. Bennett

Stephen King


----------



## Beathard

Kenny Rogers - bassist for the New Christy Minstrels, Country Music solo act, and native of Crockett, TX


----------



## Goatrider

Ronald Reagan-movie star


----------



## Jacob Johnson

Ricky Gervais


----------



## Goatrider

George Lopez- Latino funny man


----------



## Beathard

Leonard Albert "Lenny" Kravitz - singer-songwriter, multi-instrumentalist, record producer and arranger, whose "retro" style incorporates elements of rock, soul, funk, reggae, hard rock, psychedelic, folk and ballads.


----------



## Bro. Bennett

Keith Urban


----------



## Brent Heilman

Ubaldo Jimenez


----------



## Beathard

Jason Eddy - member of MoT


----------



## SC Heston

Eddie Rabbitt - Country Music singer/songwriter


----------



## david918

Rudyard Kippling


----------



## Bro. Bennett

Kelvin Davis...


----------



## Bill Lins

Davis Love III- pro golfer


----------



## RedTemplar

Lawrence Welk


----------



## jwhoff

Wilfredo Benitez  former welterweight champion of the world (brother-in-law to Sugar Ray Leonard who stole his crown and his sister in less than 12 months)


----------



## Bill Lins

jwhoff said:


> Wilfredo Benitez (brother-in-law to Sugar Ray Leonard who stole his crown and his sister in less than 12 months)


I'll bet _that_ caused a bit of friction in the family!

Benny Hill


----------



## jwhoff

Hennie Youngman (don't think so, between the two of them they had every dancing-brown-eyed girl in Puerto Rico surrounded)


----------



## david918

Yale Larry (NFL HOF)


----------



## Bill Lins

Long John Silver


----------



## Beathard

Stevie Ray Vaughn - wizard of the 6-string


----------



## Bill Lins

Vaughn Gross- educator


----------



## Beathard

Gates McFadden - Actress, plays Dr. Beverly Crusher on Star Trek Next Generation.


----------



## Bill Lins

McFie- MoT contributor


----------



## Beathard

Megan Fox - last name says it all


----------



## SC Heston

Frederick Martin "Fred" MacMurray  - Actor


----------



## Beathard

Manfred Mann - South African keyboardist


----------



## SC Heston

Margaret Thatcher - former Prime Minister of the United Kingdom


----------



## Beathard

Ted Nugent - Rock star and TV hunting personality


----------



## Bro. Bennett

Nathaniel Baker...


----------



## Beathard

Barbarosa - wow


----------



## SC Heston

Barbara Eden


----------



## Beathard

Edgar Winter - albino rock star


----------



## Bro. Bennett

Willem Dafoe


----------



## SC Heston

Donny Osmond


----------



## Bro. Bennett

Omar Sharif


----------



## Bill Lins

Sirhan Sirhan- Bobby Kennedy's assassin


----------



## Beathard

Shelly Winters - actress: chainsaw massacre


----------



## RedTemplar

William Butler Yeats


----------



## MikeMay

Yancy Spencer - Legendary Surfer who passed away at 60 in February of this year...


----------



## jwhoff

Spencer Tracey


----------



## Beathard

Tiny Tim - tip toer


----------



## jwhoff

Timothy Buttons


----------



## Bill Lins

Burl Ives- singer


----------



## MikeMay

Ivan Putski - Wrestler ring name for Josef Bednarski


----------



## Jacob Johnson

Paul Bettany (lol death at a funeral)


----------



## MikeMay

Bing Crosby


----------



## david918

Clive Cussler


----------



## Bill Lins

Caron Butler- Dallas Mavs


----------



## RedTemplar

Brett Hume


----------



## Bill Lins

Henry Morgan


----------



## david918

Mark Twain


----------



## Beathard

Tina Turner - hall of famer


----------



## jwhoff

Theseus


----------



## Bro. Bennett

Tiny Tim


----------



## jwhoff

Tom Thumb


----------



## david918

Tanya Harding


----------



## jwhoff

Hagar the Horrible


----------



## Beathard

Henry Mancini - composer, band director


----------



## jwhoff

Merlin the Magician


----------



## Beathard

Marcel Marceau - never had much to say


----------



## jwhoff

Maggie May - had a lyrical touch


----------



## Bill Lins

Manfred Mann


----------



## jwhoff

Mobie Dick


----------



## Bill Lins

Dick Dale (king of the surf guitar)


----------



## RedTemplar

Don Drysdale


----------



## Bill Lins

Derek Hough (Dancing With The Stars)


----------



## Bro. Bennett

Harold Carter... TSRHC Board Vice Chairman


----------



## Brent Heilman

Chris Chelios - NHL defenseman


----------



## SC Heston

Cheryl Ladd - Actress best known from "Charlie's Angels"


----------



## Beathard

Larry King - talk show host


----------



## Bro. Bennett

Karl Rathjen... TSRHC Orthopedist


----------



## bgs942

Roscoe P. Coltrane


----------



## Bro. Bennett

Charles Johnston... TSRHC assistant chief of staff..


----------



## bgs942

Joe Jackson


----------



## Beathard

Bro. John Jacob Astor - A German immigrant to the US, he at one point was considered the wealthiest man in America. He was Master of Holland Lodge in New York and served as Grand Treasurer for that Grand Lodge.


----------



## Bro. Bennett

Aaron Spelling


----------



## Beathard

Bro. Samuel J. Ervin Jr - As U.S. Senator from North Carolina, he led the "Watergate" committee during the Nixon presidency and was widely praised for his fair-handed behavior.


----------



## Goatrider

Eros-Greek god associated with the Roman god Cupid


----------



## Beathard

Edward E. Bagley  - Composer of 'National Emblem' march.


----------



## Goatrider

Baldur- Keeper of the gate to Asgard


----------



## Beathard

Bro. Bartholomew Berthold - Businessman who organized the first territorial bank in the Louisiana Territory


----------



## Goatrider

Bacchus- Roman god of wine, also known as the drunk god


----------



## Beathard

Bro. Brad Anderson - Cartoonist and creator of the popular 'Marmaduke' comic strip


----------



## Bro. Bennett

Andre the Giant


----------



## SC Heston

Alan Alda - Actor


----------



## Bro. Bennett

Alec Baldwin...


----------



## Beathard

Bro. Ben DeBar - One of the most famous of the early day US actors and one of the first of prominence to play in 'talkies'.


----------



## bgs942

Danny Kaye


----------



## Beathard

Bro. Kweisi Mfume - U. S. Congressman and President and CEO of the NAACP.


----------



## Bro. Bennett

Mark Bateman... TSRHC Vice President of Public Relations


----------



## MikeMay

Benjamin Banneker


----------



## david918

Boyd Patterson PGM


----------



## Beathard

Peep Lepue - smelly feller


----------



## Bill Lins

Landon Cassill- NASCAR driver


----------



## RedTemplar

Charlie McCarthy


----------



## Bill Lins

McLean Stevenson


----------



## Beathard

Bro. Stevan Mokranjac - Serbian composer (1856-1914)


----------



## SC Heston

Michael Martin Murphey - Singer/Songwriter


----------



## Beathard

Bro. Meriwether Lewis - American soldier and explorer who, with fellow Mason William Clark conducted the first overland exploration of the West and Pacific Northwest. He also served as Governor of the Louisiana Territory and was proclaimed a National Hero. He was the first Master of St. Louis Lodge #111.


----------



## Bill Lins

Lewis Black- comedian


----------



## Beathard

Bro. Bud Abbott - Famous half of the Abbott & Costello comedy team.


----------



## Bill Lins

Adam Sandler- comedian & actor


----------



## RedTemplar

Sidney Poitier-actor


----------



## Beathard

Bro. Dr. Percy Wootton, Percy, M.D. - was President of the American Medical Association


----------



## david918

Paul Revere


----------



## MikeMay

Roger Waters


----------



## Bill Lins

Warren Winger- PM, Point Isabel #33


----------



## Beathard

Bro  William 'Count' Basie - big band leader/composer


----------



## Bill Lins

Bill (Moose) Skowron- former MLB player


----------



## RedTemplar

Skeeter Davis- Country Music Performer


----------



## Bill Lins

Davy Crockett


----------



## RedTemplar

Clem Kadiddlehopper- Red Skelton character


----------



## Bill Lins

Kimberly Ann Caldwell- singer (American Idol) & actress


----------



## SC Heston

Charlton Heston


----------



## Beathard

Bro. Henry Clay - Speaker of the U.S. House of Representatives and Grand Master of Kentucky in 1820


----------



## SC Heston

Colin Ferguson - Canadian Actor


----------



## Beathard

Bro. Felix Salten - created Bambi


----------



## SC Heston

Sean Connery


----------



## Beathard

Bro. Clyde L. McCoy - Inventor of the wah-wah trumpet technique


----------



## MikeMay

Major Matthew Mason - 1960's Toy


----------



## david918

Marty Marion National League MVP 1944


----------



## MikeMay

Marion Robert Morrison  -  Also known as The Duke...John Wayne's birth name.


----------



## Beathard

Mandy Moore - actress


----------



## david918

Mario Williams


----------



## RedTemplar

Will I Am


----------



## Beathard

Amy Grant - singer


----------



## jwhoff

Gabby Hayes


----------



## Beathard

Bro. Hoot Gibson - Actor in 1920-30s western movies. Rodeo and circus performer.


----------



## jwhoff

Gretta Garbo


----------



## SC Heston

Geoffrey Rush - Actor


----------



## jwhoff

Randy Quade


----------



## MikeMay

Quentin Jammer - Former Texas Longhorn


----------



## david918

John David Crow ( Aggie Heisman Trophy winner)


----------



## RedTemplar

Curtis LeMay- former US General and Vice Presidential Candidate


----------



## Beathard

Lash LaRue - Actor in 1940s westerns; used a bullwhip against bad guys.


----------



## jwhoff

Larry Flinn


----------



## Beathard

Fuzzy Knight - Sidekick in westerns, 1929-1960s.


----------



## jwhoff

Krishna - Hindu god


----------



## Beathard

Ken Maynard - Singing cowboy in 1920-30s movies.


----------



## jwhoff

Mario Williams - matador Houston Texans


----------



## david918

Woody Allen


----------



## RedTemplar

Allen Funt-Candid Camera


----------



## Beathard

Fred Thomson - Actor in 1910-20s silent westerns movies.


----------



## koricua74

Thomas Jane - The Punisher that didn't suck as bad as Dolph Lundgren


----------



## Beathard

Jack Randall - Actor in 1930-40s western movies.


----------



## jwhoff

Randolph Scott -- now there's a ca-boy


----------



## Beathard

jwhoff said:
			
		

> Randolph Scott -- now there's a ca-boy



And a York Rite Mason. 

Sally Struthers - actress - all in the family


----------



## RedTemplar

Sonny Bono- I Got You, Babe


----------



## jwhoff

Bobby Darren --- Mack the Knife


----------



## david918

Donald Trump


----------



## jwhoff

Tommy Tupperville -- he'll win at TT.


----------



## SC Heston

Tina Fey


----------



## david918

Fred Flintstone


----------



## RedTemplar

Franco Harris- Pittsburgh Steelers


----------



## Beathard

Harry Carey - Popular cowboy of silent movies


----------



## Bill Lins

Carey Lowell (actress)


----------



## Beathard

Leo Carillon - Played Pancho, side-kick to the masked Mexican hero The Cisco Kid.


----------



## Bill Lins

Cotton Owens- old time NASCAR owner/driver


----------



## Beathard

Owen Wilson - actor


----------



## Bro. Bennett

William Tell


----------



## david918

Ted Nugent


----------



## Beathard

Nell O'Day - Accomplished equestrian and actress in 1930-40s western movies.


----------



## david918

Old McDonald   famous farmer


----------



## Beathard

Monty Hale - Actor in 1950s westerns


----------



## Bill Lins

Henry Morgan, actor (MASH, Dragnet, etc.)


----------



## Bro. Bennett

Mason Bennett... First licensed ferry operator in Stewart County Tennessee circa 1804, he also sold liquor and spirits from his store...


----------



## Bill Lins

Bennett Cerf- author


----------



## Bro. Bennett

Celine Dion


----------



## RedTemplar

Dick Smothers


----------



## Bro. Bennett

Sonny Bono


----------



## Beathard

Bronco Billy Anderson - First cowboy star of western (silent) movies


----------



## Bill Lins

Andy Capp (cartoon character)


----------



## Bro. Bennett

Cher


----------



## Beathard

Chuck Connors - Lucas McCain on TV Rifleman series, 1958-1963; Jason McCord on TV Branded series, 1965-1966. I actually met him when touring the Tower of London. We were looking at ancient rifles. He said to me - "Well I know a little about rifles and ..."


----------



## SC Heston

Carroll O'Connor - Actor: "All in the Family" "In the Heat of the Night"


----------



## david918

Connie Mack  mgr of the Philadelphia A'S  for over 50yrs


----------



## Beathard

Metamorpho - real name Rex Mason, also called The Element Man - a fictional character, a superhero - DC Comics


----------



## Bill Lins

Meat Loaf- singer


----------



## jwhoff

Orson Wells


----------



## Bill Lins

Wells Fargo


----------



## Bro. Bennett

Frank Zappa


----------



## Bill Lins

Zena Wynn, "romance" writer


----------



## jwhoff

Winnie the Pooh - did he ever see his toes?


----------



## Bill Lins

Patrick (Poohbah) Mahoney- Civil Law Committee, GLoT


----------



## jwhoff

Manfred Mann -- oh that Meatloaf, what a _*body*_ of work


----------



## Bill Lins

Manny Diaz (defensive coordinator- texas university)


----------



## jwhoff

Danny Thomas - fellow brother


----------



## Bill Lins

Thomas F. Griffin, PGM


----------



## david918

Geronimo


----------



## jwhoff

Gilbert O Sullivan -- paisley's forever


----------



## Bill Lins

Oscar Madison (The Odd Couple)


----------



## Bill Lins

jwhoff said:


> paisley's forever


 
Yer beginning to scare me, Hoff!  :lol:


----------



## Beathard

Morgan Fairchild - actress


----------



## jwhoff

Freddie the Freeloader -- Bro _lins, I scares meself sometimes my friend.


----------



## Bill Lins

Fred Flintstone


----------



## Beathard

Festus Hagen - Deputy in Gunsmoke for about 120 TV episodes


----------



## Bill Lins

Harmon Killebrew (Baseball Hall of Fame)


----------



## Beathard

Kit Carson - TV character - Drifter in The Adventures of Kit Carson


----------



## jwhoff

Beathard said:


> Kit Carson - TV character - Drifter in The Adventures of Kit Carson


 
and brother.  home lodge in Golden, CO.  CO brothers watched over brother Kit's grave for well over a year to keep Wyoming brethren from stealing (they say) the corpse to bury the good brother in the Wyoming Territories.  Wyoming still lays claim to Brother Carson.

Charlie Sheen --- possibly a legend in his own mind


----------



## Beathard

Sam McCloud - Detective in McCloud for 20 TV episodes


----------



## Bill Lins

Carson Palmer- Bengals QB


----------



## Beathard

Paladin - Hired gunfighter in Have Gun - Will Travel for 226 TV episodes


----------



## Bill Lins

Pied Piper


----------



## Beathard

Pipi Longstockings - girl with funny hair


----------



## RedTemplar

Laura Bush


----------



## Beathard

Bonnie Raitt - Blues guitarist and Singer


----------



## Bro. Bennett

Red Skelton


----------



## david918

Sophia Loren


----------



## Beathard

Little Joe Cartwright - youngest son in Bonanza


----------



## koricua74

Detective Chris Carter - Rush Hour 1-3


----------



## Beathard

Cat Ballou - woman hired gunman in Cat Ballou


----------



## RedTemplar

Belshazzar


----------



## Beathard

Ben Cartwright -  Patriarch in Bonanza fir 430 episodes


----------



## jwhoff

Calamity Jane


----------



## Beathard

Jess Harper - Drifter in Laramie - 124 Episodes


----------



## RedTemplar

Hoss Cartwright


----------



## Beathard

Cordell Walker - Walker, Texas Ranger 203 episodes


----------



## Bro. Bennett

Willis Drumond... ficticious character in the TV show Different Strokes


----------



## Beathard

Dan Troop - Marshall in Lawman - 156 episodes


----------



## david918

Tom Seaver HOF pitcher


----------



## Beathard

Simon Bar Giora -  was a leader of revolutionary forces during the First Jewish-Roman War - about 70 AD


----------



## Bro. Bennett

George Marshall... Battle Field Commander


----------



## jwhoff

Dandy Don Meridith -- turn out the lights ... the party's over ... they say that all, good things must end ... call it a night ... the parties over, _et al_


----------



## Beathard

Manolito Montoya - Buck Cannon's best friend in The High Chaparral - 98 episodes


----------



## Bro. Bennett

Merideth Baxter...


----------



## jwhoff

Billy The Kid --- Manolito was nothing without his sister Victoria, WOW!


----------



## Beathard

Kid Curry - Outlaw, gunman, wildest of the Wild Bunch


----------



## jwhoff

Curly Culp --- this guy had a _*nose*_ for the ball!


----------



## Beathard

Connie Douglas Reeves - Cowgirl who taught thousands of girls how to ride horses at Texas's Camp Waldemar


----------



## Goatrider

Randy Travis


----------



## Beathard

Tammy Wynette - country singer


----------



## Goatrider

Wendy Beathard


----------



## Beathard

Belle Starr - The Bandit Queen, known for Rustling, horse stealing, bootlegging whiskey and more


----------



## Goatrider

Set (also spelled Seth, Sheth, Sutekh, Setan or Seteh)-  ancient egyptian god of the desert, storms, and foreigners. In later myths he was also the god of darkness, and chaos.


----------



## RedTemplar

Siddhartha Gautama


----------



## Bro. Bennett

Gerald Ford.... President, Mason, Patriot...


----------



## Beathard

Frank James - Jesse 's brother


----------



## Goatrider

Jesse Woodson James- most famous outlaw in the James-Younger gang.


----------



## Beathard

Jimmy Buffet - living and dying in 3/4 time


----------



## Goatrider

Bastet- Goddess of protection, cats, Lower Egypt and the sun (later the moon) with a lioness head.  Daughter of Ra


----------



## RedTemplar

Beaver Cleaver


----------



## Beathard

Curtis Mayfield - singer


----------



## Goatrider

Ma'at - The Egyptian goddess of truth, justice and harmony. She was the wife of Thoth, the god of wisdom, since you need wisdom to find truth and justice.


----------



## Beathard

Manfred Mann - the white band


----------



## Goatrider

Martialis - The Roman god of war and also an agricultural guardian, a combination characteristic of early Rome.


----------



## Beathard

Mars - the common name for Martialis


----------



## Goatrider

Mercurius- was a messenger  and a god of trade, the son of Maia Maiestas and Jupiter in Roman mythology.


----------



## Beathard

Mercury - the common name for mercurius


----------



## Goatrider

Minerva- the Roman goddess whom Hellenizing Romans from the 2nd century BC onwards equated with the Greek goddess Athena. She was the virgin goddess of poetry, medicine, wisdom, commerce, weaving, crafts, magic, and the inventor of music.  She is often depicted with her sacred creature, an owl, which symbolizes her ties to wisdom.


----------



## Beathard

Madonna - Jesus's mom or an aging popstar


----------



## Goatrider

Menrva- Etruscan name for minerva


----------



## Beathard

Michaelangelo - a man that developed a pain in the neck


----------



## Goatrider

Meili -In Norse mythology, Meili (Old Norse "the lovely one") is a god, son of the god Odin and brother of the god Thor. Meili is attested in the Poetic Edda, compiled in the 13th century from earlier traditional sources, and the Prose Edda, written in the 13th century by Snorri Sturluson. Other than Meili's relation to Odin and Thor, no additional information is provided about the deity in either source.


----------



## Beathard

Megadeth - heavy metal band


----------



## Goatrider

Men in Black- they won't let you remember.


----------



## jwhoff

Mithras - Persian god of light and truth


----------



## Beathard

Baron Von Munchausen - famous German recounter of tall tales


----------



## jwhoff

Monty Hall


----------



## Goatrider

Mnemosyne- Titan daughter of Gaia and mother of the nine Muses in Greek mythology


----------



## jwhoff

Mattie Mota --- baseball legend


----------



## Goatrider

Hermes- the Greek equivalent to mercury, and the messanger god.


----------



## Beathard

Are we on M or H?
Molly Harper or Harper Mills


----------



## jwhoff

Harry Morgan --- short big eyed guy on Dragnet


----------



## Goatrider

Machine-Gun Kelly- prohibition Era gangster with a big gun


----------



## Beathard

Kelly Clarkson - American Idol


----------



## Goatrider

Cupid - The Roman god of desire, affection and erotic love. He is the son of goddess Venus and god Mars.


----------



## jwhoff

Clark Gable


----------



## Goatrider

Goatrider- the moron on this forum that keeps confusing everybody


----------



## Beathard

Gabby Hayes - western star


----------



## Goatrider

Hephaestus- Smith of the gods in Greek mythology. Crippled son of Hera and Zeus.


----------



## jwhoff

Herod the Great --- master builder of his time ... sorry though


----------



## Beathard

Harry Anderson - night court


----------



## jwhoff

Anderson Cooper -- CNN anchor


----------



## Beathard

Charlie Parker - a saxy guy


----------



## Goatrider

Poseidon- God of the sea, and, as "Earth-Shaker," of earthquakes in Greek mythology


----------



## Beathard

Pepe Lepew - a smelly feller


----------



## jwhoff

Phillip II -- Spanish king


----------



## Beathard

Pepe Lepew - a smelly feller reprise


----------



## Goatrider

Loki- Norse god of mischief, trickster god of Norse mythology, shapeshifter. Loki is the son of FÃ¡rbauti and Laufey, and the brother of Helblindi and BÃ½leistr. By the jÃ¶tunn AngrboÃ°a, Loki is the father of Hel, the wolf Fenrir, and the world serpent JÃ¶rmungandr. By Sigyn, Loki is the father of Nari and/or Narfi. And with the stallion SvaÃ°ilfari as the father, Loki gave birth&mdash;in the form of a mare&mdash;to the eight-legged horse Sleipnir.


----------



## Beathard

Lester Flat - 1/2 a great duet


----------



## Goatrider

Fenrir- Fenrir is the father of the wolves SkÃ¶ll and Hati HrÃ³Ã°vitnisson, is a son of Loki, and is foretold to kill the god Odin during the events of RagnarÃ¶k, but will in turn be killed by Odin's son VÃ­Ã°arr.


----------



## jwhoff

Farren Young --- Young Love, First Love


----------



## Beathard

Yonni - singer


----------



## jwhoff

Yahweh


----------



## Beathard

Yodh


----------



## jwhoff

Yosemite Sam


----------



## Beathard

Sammy Davis Jr.


----------



## jwhoff

Daniel Boone


----------



## Beathard

Benjamin Franklin


----------



## jwhoff

Frankie Lee


----------



## RedTemplar

Baby Face Nelson


----------



## Beathard

Lee Majors


----------



## jwhoff

Montgomery Cliff


----------



## RedTemplar

Clifton Davis


----------



## jwhoff

Donald Duck  --- what's up RedTemplar? long time no hear.


----------



## Beathard

Drew Barrymore


----------



## jwhoff

Barry Matalow


----------



## Beathard

Mothra


----------



## jwhoff

Martha Stewart


----------



## Beathard

Sally Struthers


----------



## jwhoff

Steven Seagall --- major personality issues


----------



## Beathard

Sylvester Stallone


----------



## jwhoff

Sam the Sham --- head Pharioh


----------



## Beathard

Susan Sarandon


----------



## jwhoff

Sherry Lewis  --- had a puppet


----------



## Beathard

Lindsey Lohan


----------



## jwhoff

Lonnie Anderson


----------



## Beathard

Abigail Van Buren


----------



## jwhoff

Benji


----------



## Beathard

Bobby Kennedy


----------



## jwhoff

Kevin Bacon


----------



## Beathard

Big Bopper - Chantilly Lace


----------



## jwhoff

Bonnie Ray  --- hangs with the best of them


----------



## Beathard

Ray Stevens - the streak


----------



## jwhoff

Steve Garvey --- caught 'em all


----------



## Beathard

Gonzo - the muppet


----------



## jwhoff

Gretta Garbo --- the legs


----------



## Beathard

Gabe Vigoda


----------



## jwhoff

Vivian Lee --- "STELLA!"


----------



## Beathard

Linus Van Pelt - snoopy's friend


----------



## jwhoff

Pam Greer


----------



## david918

Gabby Hayes


----------



## Beathard

George Carl Johann Antheil - composer


----------



## david918

Arnold Palmer


----------



## Beathard

Patty LaBelle


----------



## Goatrider

Lelantos -&Lambda;&eta;&lambda;&alpha;&nu;&tau;&omicron;&sigmaf;- Titan of air and the hunter's skill of stalking prey. He is the male counterpart of Leto.


----------



## Beathard

LUGAID - Old Irish form of LUGHAIDH


----------



## Goatrider

Leto-&Lambda;&eta;&tau;ώ (Lētṓ)-Titan of motherhood and mother of Artemis and Apollo.


----------



## Beathard

Leon Spinks - boxer


----------



## Goatrider

Sugar Ray- pro boxer


----------



## Beathard

Ray Ray - R&B singer


----------



## Goatrider

Rhea-Ῥέ&alpha; (RhÃ©a)-Titan of female fertility, motherhood, and generation. She is the sister and consort of Cronus, and mother of Zeus, Hades, Poseidon, Hera, Demeter and Hestia.


----------



## Beathard

Rhianna - R&B/hip hip singer


----------



## Goatrider

Richie Rich- spoiled comic book characters


----------



## Beathard

Romeo - formerly little romeo, rap singer and dancer with a star


----------



## Goatrider

Romeo Montague- Famous lover


----------



## Beathard

Mork - alien from Ork


----------



## Goatrider

Menoetius-&Mu;&epsilon;&nu;&omicron;ί&tau;&iota;&omicron;&sigmaf; (MenoÃ­tios)-Titan of violent anger, rash action, and human mortality. Killed by Zeus.


----------



## Beathard

Moe Howard - a stooge


----------



## Goatrider

Hel- In Norse mythology, Hel is a being who presides over a realm of the same name, where she receives a portion of the dead


----------



## Beathard

Howard Hughes - aviation racer with $


----------



## SC Heston

Howard Cosell


----------



## Bro. Bennett

Carly Simon


----------



## RedTemplar

Sonny James- country music performer


----------



## MikeMay

James Morrison - singer-songwriter and guitarist from Rugby, Warwickshire, England


----------



## Beathard

Morris The Cat


----------



## RedTemplar

Minnie Pearl


----------



## MikeMay

Paula Dean


----------



## Beathard

Dean Martin - member of the Rat Pack


----------



## david918

Bro Marvin Zindler "Eye witness news"


----------



## Beathard

david918 said:
			
		

> Bro Marvin Zindler "Eye witness news"



The man that ruined the fun for good old Texas boys!

Zsa Zsa Gabor - actress


----------



## MikeMay

Greta Garbo


----------



## Christopher Parker

Greg Louganis


----------



## Beathard

Luther Vandross - Singer


----------



## Bill Lins

Victoria Beckham (Posh Spice)


----------



## Beathard

Barry White - R&B singer


----------



## RedTemplar

Whitey Ford-baseball pitcher


----------



## MikeMay

Ferris Fain (May 29, 1921 - October 18, 2001) Major League first basemen originally from San Antonio Texas.


----------



## david918

Farrah Fawcett from my high school


----------



## Beathard

Fannie Mae - a governmental entity


----------



## RedTemplar

Mr. MaGoo


----------



## Beathard

Micky Mouse - the rodent that built Disney


----------



## kwilbourn

Mickey Mantle


----------



## Beathard

Martin Short - 1/3 of the 3 amigos


----------



## kwilbourn

Steve Martin - another 3rd of the same.


----------



## Beathard

Morgan Freeman - actor


----------



## kwilbourn

Francis Bacon - English philosopher, author, statesman, and scientist.


----------



## RedTemplar

Babe Didrikson


----------



## david918

Don Meredith


----------



## kwilbourn

Manny Pacquiao - of boxing fame


----------



## SC Heston

Pyotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky - Russian Composer


----------



## Beathard

Tommy Lee Jones


----------



## david918

Jefferson Davis


----------



## Beathard

Danny Kaye - actor


----------



## Bro. Bennett

Katherine LaPlante.. English Writer


----------



## kwilbourn

LeVar Burton - actor


----------



## Bro. Bennett

Buddy Rich... Great Jazz Drummer


----------



## kwilbourn

Richie Valens - singer of "La Bamba"


----------



## Beathard

Valeri Polyakov - Russian Cosmonaut


----------



## RedTemplar

Pat Summerall-sports announcer


----------



## kwilbourn

Petr Klimuk - Cosmonaut of 3 missions, first Belarusian on orbit.

Red Templar beat me to it...

How about:

Samuel Morse - inventor of Morse code


----------



## RedTemplar

Mordecai-Sea Captain


----------



## Beathard

Mad Dog Mandich - football player


----------



## RedTemplar

Mean Joe Greene-football player


----------



## Beathard

Grace Kelly - princess


----------



## david918

Karen Kidd (woman freemason and author of a book on the history of women's freemasonry in the US.)


----------



## Beathard

Kris Kristopherson - singer songwriter


----------



## MikeMay

Keri Russell - Actress


----------



## Bill Lins

Russell Brand- husband of Katy Perry


----------



## Beathard

Bill Gates - rich dude


----------



## Bill Lins

Gatemouth Brown- jazz musician


----------



## Beathard

Baby Face - R&B and Hip Hop producer


----------



## RedTemplar

Freddy Brown-basketball player


----------



## david918

Bubba Smith


----------



## Beathard

Sammy Alred - mandolin picker


----------



## SC Heston

Brother Anson Jones - Fourth and last president of the Republic of Texas


----------



## Bro. Bennett

James Madison


----------



## Beathard

Molly Brown - The unsinkable


----------



## Bro. Bennett

Bob Barker...


----------



## Beathard

Bro. Birch Bayh, US Senator from Indiana from 1962-1981.


----------



## RedTemplar

Bill Bixby-actor


----------



## Beathard

Benito Mussolini - Italian Fascist ally of Hitler that in 1924 decreed that every member of his Fascist Party who was a Mason must abandon one or the other organization. In 1925, he dissolved Freemasonry.  When bad men come into power Freemasonry is banned.  That says a lot about our good fraternity.


----------



## david918

Megan Gibson All American Aggie and pro softball pitcher.


----------



## MikeMay

Genghis Khan


----------



## Beathard

Bro. Dr. Karl A. Menninger - Psychiatrist famous for treating mental illness and headed the Menninger Foundation until his death in 1990.


----------



## kwilbourn

Miles Davis - Jazz trumpet great


----------



## RedTemplar

David Dick-newsman


----------



## Beathard

Dick Van Dyke - funny man


----------



## RedTemplar

Vincent VanGogh


----------



## Bill Lins

Van Johnson (actor)


----------



## RedTemplar

Jack Johnson-former heavy-weight champion of the World


----------



## Beathard

Johnny Winter - blues rock musician from Beaumont.


----------



## SC Heston

William "Willie" Geist - host of MSNBC's Way Too Early with Willie Geist


----------



## Beathard

Ex Bro  George Ryan - one of our west gate mistakes


----------



## Bro. Bennett

Richard Nixon....


----------



## Beathard

Nancy Reagan


----------



## Bro. Bennett

Ronald Reagan


----------



## Beathard

Ronald McDonald


----------



## SC Heston

Mickey Mantle


----------



## Beathard

Mary Poppins - The Nanny that Flies


----------



## kwilbourn

Mohandas Karamchand Gandhi - leader of Indian independence movement.

I'm too slow...Beathard beat me to it.

Peter Cetera - founding member of band Chicago


----------



## Beathard

M:W: Gene Carnes - Grand Master of Masons in Texas - and my 1000th post!


----------



## kwilbourn

Charlie Robison - country music singer/songwriter


----------



## Beathard

Robin Leech - Lifestyles of the Rich and Famous


----------



## Brent Heilman

Lou Costello


----------



## Beathard

Carrie Underwood - American Idol and Country Star


----------



## RedTemplar

U. S. Grant


----------



## Bill Lins

Grant Show- actor


----------



## RedTemplar

Sam the Sham (along with the Pharohs, made the '60s hit, Wooly Bully)


----------



## Beathard

Stan Kenton - Jazz big band leader from 60s and 70s


----------



## david918

Killer Karl Kox old pro wrestler


----------



## Beathard

Karl Marx - communist writer


----------



## RedTemplar

Mikhail Gorbachev-communist leader of former ussr


----------



## Beathard

Bro. Goswin de Stassart - Belgian statesman


----------



## MikeMay

Sir Sandford Fleming - Surveyed many of the major Canadian railway routes and devised a system of standard time which was internationally recognized.


----------



## Beathard

Frances Scott Key - made a drinking song famous


----------



## RedTemplar

Kenny Rogers


----------



## Beathard

Randy Travis - singer


----------



## MikeMay

Tony Shalhoub (actor aka Monk)


----------



## Beathard

Sancho Panza - classic sidekick


----------



## Bill Lins

Pepe Le Pew


----------



## Beathard

Pee Wee Herman - actor


----------



## Bill Lins

Herman Munster


----------



## Beathard

Mary Madelene - Jesus's wife? Hmmm?


----------



## david918

Mike Scott former Astros pitcher


----------



## Beathard

Scotty McCreery - American Idol Season 10


----------



## david918

Marlo Thomas actress & brother Danny Thomas's daughter


----------



## Beathard

Tammy Wynette - country singer


----------



## RedTemplar

Wayne Newton-Vegas Entertainer


----------



## Beathard

Nick Carter - old time radio private eye


----------



## Bill Lins

Cary Grant


----------



## Beathard

Gilbert O'Sullivan - irish singer-song writer


----------



## kwilbourn

Oscar Wilde - Irish writer


----------



## Beathard

Wesley Snipes - actor


----------



## Bill Lins

Sonny Barger- Hell's Angel #1


----------



## Beathard

Barry US Bonds - baseball player


----------



## Bill Lins

Bond. James Bond.


----------



## Beathard

Billy Bob Thornton - actor


----------



## RedTemplar

Tom Seaver- NY Mets


----------



## Beathard

Slim Pickens - actor


----------



## jwhoff

Linnie Moore --- No. 41


----------



## Beathard

Bro  Manuel L. Quezon - First president of the Commonwealth of the Philippines under U.S. occupation rule.


----------



## jwhoff

Quincy Jones


----------



## Bro. Bennett

James... The butler, driver in all early moving pictures.. Home James


----------



## Beathard

James Brown - godfather of soul


----------



## jwhoff

James Drury --- actually lived in a town home next door to my brother here in Houston several years back.  Said he actually loved live theater more than doing cowboy flicks ... sorry guys.


----------



## jwhoff

Buddy Holly --- still stands in the square of his home town.


----------



## Beathard

Holly Berry - Bond Girl


----------



## jwhoff

Billy Wilder


----------



## Beathard

Bro. Three-Legged Willie Wiiliamson - Williamson county's namesake


----------



## jwhoff

Willie Mayes --- the "say hey" kid


----------



## Beathard

Malcolm X - civil right activist


----------



## Bill Lins

Xavier Cugat


----------



## jwhoff

Carmen Miranda --- hat bananas and mangos all piled to the sky ... how she could balance it I wouldn't dare ... _JDBuffettIII, 74_


----------



## Bill Lins

Miranda Lambert


----------



## jwhoff

Little Latin loop loop --- can't sleep, let's play


----------



## Beathard

Larry King - Mr Suspenders


----------



## jwhoff

King Kong --- boy I'll say


----------



## Beathard

Karen Carpenter - singer


----------



## jwhoff

Clark Gable --- pencil thin mustache


----------



## Beathard

Gene Wooten - bluegrass dobro player


----------



## jwhoff

William the Lionhearted --- are we sure


----------



## Beathard

Lionel Ritchie - the real Commodore


----------



## jwhoff

Rip Van Winkle --- rips one in back of the lodge every time he comes to


----------



## Beathard

Bro. William D. Boyce - founder of the Boy Scouts of America


----------



## jwhoff

Bullwinkle --- Rockie's sidekick


----------



## Beathard

Bro. Bob Etheridge - politician


----------



## Bill Lins

"Tennessee" Ernie Ford


----------



## Beathard

Fran Tarkenton - quarterback


----------



## Brent Heilman

Ted Williams

Sent from my iPhone using Freemasonry


----------



## Beathard

Willy Wonka - Chocolatier


----------



## Bill Lins

Willem Dafoe


----------



## RedTemplar

Darth Vader


----------



## Beathard

Victor Hugo - writer


----------



## RedTemplar

Hugo Black- Supreme Court Justice


----------



## Beathard

Black Beard - pirate


----------



## Bill Lins

Billy Martin (former Yankees star & manager)


----------



## jwhoff

Mary Tyler Moore


----------



## Bill Lins

Murphy Brown


----------



## Beathard

Bobby Brown - music producer


----------



## david918

Bubba Bean former Aggie rb


----------



## Christopher Parker

Brandon Leone, another Aggie RB.

Sent from my iPhone using Freemasonry


----------



## Beathard

Bobby Beathard - former redskins and chargers GM and a relative.


----------



## Beathard

Leon Geortz - store owner who passed away while riding his horse across the Colorado River


----------



## Christopher Parker

Gunter Sachs

Sent from my iPhone using Freemasonry


----------



## Beathard

Samantha Fox - actress


----------



## Christopher Parker

Franklin Delanor Roosevelt. Used already?

Sent from my iPhone using Freemasonry


----------



## Beathard

Ronnie Milsap - singer


----------



## Bill Lins

Michael Moore- filmmaker & professional idiot


----------



## RedTemplar

Mitch Miller-musician


----------



## Beathard

Michael Martin Murphy - singer-songwriter


----------



## Goatrider

Magneto- stupid magnetic metalhead. Supervillian in X-Men trilogy


----------



## Beathard

Men at Work - rock band or group of masons.


----------



## Goatrider

Waldo- guy who keeps getting lost


----------



## Beathard

Good King Wenceslas - king who goes out to give alms to a poor peasant on the Feast of Stephen


----------



## Goatrider

Willy Wonka- nutcase


----------



## Beathard

Wendy Williams - TV personality


----------



## Goatrider

Wilco- The group named itself "Wilco" after the CB radio voice procedure for "Will Comply", a choice which Tweedy has called "fairly ironic for a rock band to name themselves."


----------



## Beathard

William Jennings Bryan - politician


----------



## Goatrider

Bachman-Turner Overdrive- band famous for taking care of business


----------



## Beathard

Orville Wright - famous pilot


----------



## Goatrider

William Cody- Wild west performer


----------



## Beathard

Chastity/Chad Bono - confused


----------



## Goatrider

Ben White- Journalist for POLITICO news


----------



## Beathard

Whitey Whitney - Beaver's friend


----------



## Goatrider

Wu Tang Clan - RZA and Ol' Dirty Bastard adopted the name for the rap group after seeing the Kung fu film Shaolin and Wu Tang, which features a school of warriors trained in Wu-Tang style.


----------



## Beathard

Cecil Blount DeMille - film director


----------



## Goatrider

Doctor Who- super genius time lord


----------



## Beathard

William Hitchcock - gun slinger


----------



## Goatrider

Howdy Doody- puppet


----------



## Bro. Bennett

Hiram Lampkin.. my 2nd cousin who was a Mason, Shriner, SR, and YR gentleman from Golden Pond, KY... Went to the Lodge in the Sky in 2006..


----------



## Bro. Bennett

ooooops, got jumped.. Dillingham Marshall.. Civil War Private, courier for the SOUTH side....


----------



## Beathard

Mayer Hawthorne - musician


----------



## Goatrider

Happy Gilmore- golf destroyer/ protagonist in the film by the same name


----------



## RedTemplar

Gina Lollobrigida-actress


----------



## Beathard

Lloyd Millard Bentsen - US Senator from Texas


----------



## david918

Barney Frank something from Mass.


----------



## MikeMay

Franklin Roosevelt


----------



## Beathard

Ricky Lake - actress and TV host


----------



## MikeMay

Lisa Marie Presley


----------



## Beathard

Perry Mason - TV defense attorney


----------



## Bill Lins

Mason Williams ("Classical Gas")


----------



## kwilbourn

William Jennings Bryan - Former SecState, US Representative, and President of the Texas A&M University System


----------



## Beathard

Bill Gates - rich computer nerd


----------



## kwilbourn

Gaylord Perry - baseball hall of famer, former Rangers pitcher and 300 game winner.


----------



## RedTemplar

Pete Seeger-folk singer


----------



## Beathard

Bro. Swami Vivekanada - Hindu Spiritual Leader


----------



## kwilbourn

Verne Troyer - actor (Mini-me of Austin Powers fame)


----------



## RedTemplar

Troy Donahue-actor


----------



## kwilbourn

Dwayne "The Rock" Johnson - "actor"


----------



## david918

Johnny Cash


----------



## RedTemplar

Cassius Marcellus Clay-Ky Politician and Abolitionist


----------



## MikeMay

Calvin Coolidge - President


----------



## Beathard

Cindy Cashdollar - dobro and pedal steel player


----------



## RedTemplar

Crash Craddock-country music singer


----------



## Bill Lins

Candye Kane- singer


----------



## Beathard

Kieffer Sutherland - acter


----------



## kwilbourn

"Sul" (Lawrence Sullivan) Ross - Governor of Texas, General CSA, and president of Texas A&M


----------



## Beathard

Randy Travis - singer


----------



## kwilbourn

Travis Barker - musician (drums)


----------



## RedTemplar

Benjamin Harrison- POTUS


----------



## kwilbourn

Harry Truman - POTUS as well


----------



## david918

Thomas Edison


----------



## Beathard

Eddie Munster - cool little kid


----------



## kwilbourn

Marvin Gaye - musical artist w/ 4 octave vocal range


----------



## Bro. Bennett

Gwineth Paltrow


----------



## Beathard

Peter Yarrow - of Peter, Paul and Mary


----------



## Bro. Bennett

Yakov Smirnov


----------



## jwhoff

Snidly Whiplash --- and his dawg Muttley


----------



## Beathard

William Taft - the president that got stuck


----------



## Bill Lins

"Tater" White- comedian (His son is called "Tater Tot"!)


----------



## Beathard

William the Conqueror - the title says it all


----------



## Bill Lins

Cyd Charisse- actress & dancer


----------



## Beathard

Chuck Yager - the really fast old guy


----------



## RedTemplar

Y. A. Tittle- former NFL quarterback


----------



## david918

Tommy John former pitcher had an arm surgery named after him


----------



## Beathard

John Tonn - past master


----------



## david918

Turner Ashby brother and Gen CSA


----------



## kwilbourn

Aaron Burr


----------



## Bill Lins

Br'er Rabbit


----------



## Beathard

Ronald McDonald - clown character used as the primary mascot of the McDonald's restaurant chain


----------



## RedTemplar

Menachem Begin- former Prime Minister of Israel


----------



## jwhoff

RedTemplar said:


> Y. A. Tittle- former NFL quarterback


 
Legendary LSU quarterback.


----------



## jwhoff

Bennie Hill --- (A)nglish comedian


----------



## RedTemplar

Hiram- King of Tyre


----------



## Bro. Bennett

Hiram Bennett... 2nd cousin of mine.. Raised a MM in 1958 in Ohio I think..


----------



## jwhoff

Hiram --- widow's son   .... quick who died first, mom or dad?


----------



## Beathard

jwhoff said:
			
		

> Hiram --- widow's son   .... quick who died first, mom or dad?



LOL!  Dad, else it would be widower's son. 

Haley Reinhart - America Idol


----------



## kwilbourn

Robert Earl Keen - country singer/songwriter


----------



## Beathard

Kesha - hip hop singer


----------



## kwilbourn

Kevin Fowler - country singer


----------



## Beathard

Frankie Vallie - singer actor


----------



## Christopher Parker

Virginia Woolf


----------



## kwilbourn

Wouter Weylandt - cyclist who passed away during Stage 3 of this year's Giro d' Italia


----------



## Christopher Parker

William Tell

Sent from my iPhone using Freemasonry


----------



## Beathard

Thomas Edison - inventor


----------



## Christopher Parker

Ed Gein

In keeping with your previously edited post. 

Sent from my iPhone using Freemasonry


----------



## Beathard

Gwen RenÃ©e Stefani - singer


----------



## kwilbourn

Steven Soderbergh - producer etc.


----------



## Christopher Parker

Seve Ballesteros - Golfer who died last week of cancer at the age of 54.

Sent from my iPhone using Freemasonry


----------



## kwilbourn

Bob Barker - game show host


----------



## Christopher Parker

Bradley E Manning - U.S. soldier arrested for suspicion of passing information to Wikileaks.

Sent from my iPhone using Freemasonry


----------



## Bill Lins

Manly Palmer Hall- Masonic author


----------



## Beathard

Helen Reddy - singer


----------



## Christopher Parker

Rick Springfield - Singer

Sent from my iPhone using Freemasonry


----------



## Beathard

Sammy Sosa - ball player


----------



## kwilbourn

Salvador Dali - artist


----------



## Beathard

Danny Devito - actor


----------



## kwilbourn

Dan Aykroyd - actor


----------



## david918

Archie Bunker


----------



## RedTemplar

Basil Rathbone-actor


----------



## kwilbourn

Roger Moore - actor


----------



## david918

Mickey Mouse


----------



## jwhoff

Mouse Davis


----------



## kwilbourn

Dwight Howard


----------



## Bill Lins

Howard Johnson


----------



## kwilbourn

Josh Zuckerman - actor


----------



## Bill Lins

Zeppo Marx- brother of Groucho & Harpo


----------



## kwilbourn

Mark Messier - Hockey great


----------



## Bill Lins

Marlee Matlin- deaf actress


----------



## david918

Monty Python


----------



## Bill Lins

Pyotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky


----------



## RedTemplar

Ted Danson-actor


----------



## kwilbourn

Dan brown


----------



## david918

Barney Fife world famous law enforcement officer


----------



## RedTemplar

Fred Mertz- I Love Lucy Character


----------



## Beathard

Mary Beathard - my lovely bride


----------



## MikeMay

Bob Crane - Hogan's Heros


----------



## Beathard

Ce Ce Winans - gospel singer


----------



## Bill Lins

Gen. Winfield Scott, USA


----------



## Beathard

Slobodan Jovanović -  Serbian jurists, historians, sociologists and president of the Yugoslav government in exile, in London, during World War II.


----------



## Bill Lins

Jerry Lee Lewis


----------



## MikeMay

Lee Roy Parnell - Musician - Country, Rock, Bluegrass...


----------



## Beathard

Pamela Anderson - still remember that red swimsuit.


----------



## MikeMay

Abbie Cornish - Actress (Sucker Punch)


----------



## Beathard

Charlie Caplin - very quite actor


----------



## MikeMay

Carol Dempster - Another "quiet" Actress


----------



## jwhoff

Darrel Strawberry


----------



## Beathard

Stephen Nicholas - Supervising Art Director for Dr Who


----------



## RedTemplar

Nate Archibald- nba player


----------



## Bill Lins

Colonel Archibald Henderson, fifth Commandant of the United States Marine Corps


----------



## david918

Humpty Dumpty fell down


----------



## Beathard

Derek & the Dominoes - actually a stage name for Eric Clapton


----------



## kwilbourn

Dom Capers - NFL Coach


----------



## david918

Condi Rice former Secy of State


----------



## kwilbourn

Richard Hatch - "Survivor" winner


----------



## MikeMay

Harry Houdini ~ Escape Artist, Magician and Freemason.


----------



## Bill Lins

Howdy Doody


----------



## Beathard

Dudley Dooright - Mountie


----------



## kwilbourn

Douglas Adams - author


----------



## Beathard

Adam West - batman


----------



## kwilbourn

Sir Walter Scott - novelist and poet


----------



## Bill Lins

Scott Walker- governor of Wisconsin


----------



## kwilbourn

Sir William Wallace - Scottish knight of "Braveheart" fame


----------



## RedTemplar

Warren G. Harding- POTUS


----------



## Beathard

Harry Henderson - big hairy guy


----------



## kwilbourn

Harmon Killebrew - baseball slugger, passed away today


----------



## Bill Lins

Kevin Federline- Britney Spears' ex


----------



## MikeMay

Fernando JosÃ© Torres Sanz - Spanish Footballer playing for Premier League club Liverpool


----------



## Bill Lins

Sinead O'Connor- alleged singer


----------



## kwilbourn

Orson Scott Card - author


----------



## Bill Lins

Chill Wills- cowboy actor


----------



## Beathard

William Bonny - The Kid


----------



## Blake Bowden

Bill Cunningham


----------



## Beathard

*RE: Name Game*

Carrie Underwood


----------



## RedTemplar

Ulysses-epic hero


----------



## david918

Ulysses S Grant


----------



## Beathard

Gary Cooper


----------



## kwilbourn

Cory Morrow - country singer


----------



## david918

Margaret Thatcher ex PM of England


----------



## kwilbourn

Tim Thomas - Boston Bruins goalie


----------



## Beathard

Tiny Tim - tulip tip toer


----------



## kwilbourn

Tim Tebow


----------



## RedTemplar

Tennessee Williams


----------



## tbone1321

Will turner


----------



## Bill Lins

Tom Selleck


----------



## tbone1321

Steven segal


----------



## jwhoff

Slim Pickens


----------



## Bill Lins

Pistol Pete Maravich


----------



## RedTemplar

Patch Adams


----------



## jwhoff

Bill_Lins77488 said:


> Pistol Pete Maravich


 
love those references to *Bayou Bengals* of the past, present, and future.

Adam  -- had a sore rib


----------



## Bill Lins

Ansel Adams- photographer


----------



## jwhoff

Adam Ant


----------



## tbone1321

Adam west


----------



## jwhoff

Whitney Houston


----------



## kwilbourn

Harrison Ford


----------



## jwhoff

Frankie Lee --- still remember mom listening to that damn Philco radio.  Yes, it had wooden knobs.


----------



## Beathard

Lee Majors - depreciating over time


----------



## jwhoff

Mattie Mota --- safe!  still stealin' 'em blind!


----------



## Beathard

Mickey Rooney - actor


----------



## SC Heston

Randolph Scott - American Actor


----------



## david918

Shirley Temple actress


----------



## kwilbourn

Terrell Owens - loud football player


----------



## RedTemplar

Oscar Robertson- played in NBA for Cinncinnati Royals


----------



## kwilbourn

Roger Ebert - film critic


----------



## RedTemplar

Ellery Queen


----------



## Bill Lins

Quinn Martin- American television producer


----------



## Beathard

Martin Short - actor, comedian


----------



## Bill Lins

Shania Twain


----------



## kwilbourn

Tim Allen


----------



## RedTemplar

Allen Ludden-game show host


----------



## kwilbourn

Larry Joe Taylor - founder of Texas Music Festival & Chili Cookoff


----------



## Bill Lins

Taylor Dayne- singer


----------



## Beathard

Donny Osmond - singer


----------



## RedTemplar

Orlando "Tubby" Smith- Basketball Coach


----------



## bgs942

Sinclair Lewis


----------



## Beathard

Lilly Tomlin - comedian.


----------



## kwilbourn

Tom Brokaw


----------



## bgs942

Bill Cosby


----------



## david918

Charlie Daniels


----------



## bgs942

Daniel Day Lewis


----------



## Bill Lins

Lindsay Lohan


----------



## bgs942

Loyd Bridges


----------



## Beathard

Bilbo Baggins - the hobbit


----------



## Bill Lins

Boyd Patterson- PGM


----------



## Beathard

Peter Sellers - actor director


----------



## Bill Lins

Shaquille O'Neal


----------



## MikeMay

Oscar De La Hoya


----------



## david918

Donald Trump


----------



## Beathard

Tony Randall - odd couple


----------



## jwhoff

Raymond Burr - Ironsides


----------



## Bill Lins

Bert Kaempfert- bandleader & composer


----------



## jwhoff

Riley Fingers -- handle bar and a mean slider


----------



## david918

Frankie Frish HOF shortshop the Fordham Flash


----------



## jwhoff

Freddie Fender --- pure outlaw


----------



## Bill Lins

Fred Friendly- broadcast journalist (back when such actually existed)


----------



## david918

Fred Flintstone member Water Buffalo Lodge yabba dabba do


----------



## Bill Lins

Fanne Foxe- stripper & girlfriend of Congressman Wilbur Mills


----------



## RedTemplar

Father Flannagan- founder of Boys Town


----------



## Bill Lins

Farley Granger- actor


----------



## RedTemplar

George Washington Carver-botanist


----------



## Bill Lins

Carter Oosterhouse- TV handyman


----------



## jwhoff

Oscar Wild --- rhyme and motion


----------



## Bill Lins

Willard Scott- former "Today" show weatherman


----------



## jwhoff

Scotty --- Irish engineer from Star Trek


----------



## Bill Lins

SimÃ³n JosÃ© Antonio de la SantÃ­sima Trinidad BolÃ­var y Palacios Ponte y Blanco, aka Simon Bolivar


----------



## Beathard

BolÃ­var de Lima Mena


----------



## jwhoff

Mickey Mantle --- slap!


----------



## RedTemplar

Manny Mota


----------



## Bill Lins

Melina Mercouri- actress & singer


----------



## RedTemplar

Mandy Moore-singer


----------



## bgs942

Monty Hall


----------



## Beathard

Horton - He heard a who!


----------



## RedTemplar

Hippocrates-Father of Medicine


----------



## bgs942

Hammurabi


----------



## Bill Lins

Horatio Hornblower


----------



## Jacob Johnson

Henri Matisse


----------



## david918

Mary Tyler Moore


----------



## RedTemplar

Methuselah- lived 969 years


----------



## Bill Lins

Matthew, Mark, Luke, & John (see New Testament)


----------



## bgs942

John Eldredge


----------



## Beathard

Eddie Money / singer


----------



## bgs942

Mitch Miller


----------



## Bill Lins

Margot Kidder- actress


----------



## bgs942

Knute Rockne


----------



## RedTemplar

Rand Paul- US Senator


----------



## Bill Lins

Paul Paulsen- actor


----------



## david918

Pancho Villa


----------



## Bill Lins

Vincent Price- actor


----------



## bgs942

Pete Rose


----------



## Beathard

Rose Arianna McGowan - actress - about to be in the new Conan the Barbarian 3D


----------



## RedTemplar

Mo Rocker


----------



## Bill Lins

Reese Witherspoon- actress


----------



## bgs942

Wilson Pickett


----------



## Bill Lins

Pele'- former pro soccer player


----------



## jwhoff

Peter Lorrie ---- WOW!


----------



## Bill Lins

Lorrie Morgan- singer


----------



## jwhoff

Morgan Fairchild --- not sure what she does but I always like to watch.


----------



## Beathard

Frankie Avalon - singer


----------



## jwhoff

Alvin Dart --- managed the Giants for many years


----------



## Bill Lins

Frank Langella- actor


----------



## RedTemplar

Little Anthony (and The Imperials)


----------



## Bill Lins

Ahnold Schwarzenegger- cheat


----------



## bgs942

Shel Silverstein


----------



## kwilbourn

Stewart Scott


----------



## bgs942

Scott Carpenter


----------



## RedTemplar

Cat Stevens


----------



## Bill Lins

Sinbad


----------



## david918

Sonny Bono


----------



## Bill Lins

Bob Hope


----------



## bgs942

H. G. Wells


----------



## Bill Lins

William Wilberforce- British abolitionist


----------



## RedTemplar

Waylon Jennings- outlaw


----------



## david918

Johnny Cash


----------



## kwilbourn

Carl Edwards - professional left turn executor


----------



## bgs942

Edward Norton


----------



## kwilbourn

Nolan Ryan


----------



## RedTemplar

Red Sovine- Giddy Up Go


----------



## kwilbourn

Steve Jobs


----------



## Bill Lins

kwilbourn said:


> Carl Edwards - professional left turn executor


 
And destroyer of perfectly good race cars AFTER the race has ended!  :lol:


----------



## Bill Lins

John Hancock


----------



## bgs942

Howard Zinn


----------



## tbone1321

Hulk Hogan


----------



## Roach

Henry Fonda


----------



## bgs942

Frank Nitti


----------



## Roach

Nat King Cole


----------



## Beathard

Cindy Crawford - yes!


----------



## jwhoff

Carey Grant --- my favorite


----------



## kwilbourn

Graham Linehan - British tv writer / producer


----------



## jwhoff

Lord Jim --- jungle man of old


----------



## RedTemplar

Jack Johnson- former heavy weight champ


----------



## jwhoff

RedTemplar said:


> Jack Johnson- former heavy weight champ



Galveston's favorite son.  Jack learned to hit so hard by throwing cotton bails while working the docks on the Galveston peers.


Jerry West - Laker wizzard


----------



## kwilbourn

William Shakespeare


----------



## jwhoff

Shane Mosley


----------



## RedTemplar

Moses Malone


----------



## jwhoff

Roger Moore - The Saint!


----------



## Beathard

Mandy Moore - singer


----------



## jwhoff

Millard Filmore - former president


----------



## Bill Lins

Fess Parker


----------



## RedTemplar

Phillip the Fair- had Jacques de Molay burned at the stake on Friday the 13th.


----------



## Beathard

Franco Harris - running back


----------



## david918

Howard E Butt Sr a brother and founder of HEB


----------



## Roach

Gregory Peck


----------



## Beathard

Pappy Boyington - fighter ace, commander of the Black Sheep


----------



## bgs942

Boyd Coddington


----------



## Beathard

Cody Robert Simpson - Australian pop/R&B singer- songwriter


----------



## Bill Lins

Samuel Clemens aka Mark Twain


----------



## Beathard

Cody Runnels - professional wrestler and actor , better known by his ring name Cody Rhodes


----------



## bgs942

Randy Rhoads


----------



## Roach

Fran Tarkenton


----------



## Roach

Sorry I was on the wrong page when i posted.

Randy savage


----------



## MikeMay

Stone Cold Steve Austin


----------



## Beathard

Austin Powers


----------



## bgs942

Powers Boothe


----------



## MikeMay

Booth Gardner - Former Governor of State of Washington


----------



## Bill Lins

George H.W. Bush


----------



## LRG

Bram Stoker


----------



## bgs942

Stanley Tucci


----------



## jwhoff

Thor  --- Nordic god


----------



## Beathard

Teddy - a bear


----------



## david918

Tonto a companion


----------



## Bill Lins

Turkey- a country


----------



## RedTemplar

Tito-a tyrant


----------



## bgs942

Tiresias


----------



## LRG

Tom-Tom


----------



## MikeMay

Sandra Bullock


----------



## LRG

Bill Clinton


----------



## MikeMay

Calvin Coolidge


----------



## bgs942

Calvin Trillin


----------



## Beathard

Sir Terence David John "Terry" Pratchett - English novelist, known for his frequently comical work in the fantasy genre.


----------



## RedTemplar

Patch Adams


----------



## Beathard

Andy Whitfield - famous for his leading role in the Starz television series Spartacus


----------



## RedTemplar

Wiley Post- first pilot to fly around the World


----------



## Beathard

Penny Marshall - actress, producer and director


----------



## RedTemplar

Martin Van Buren- POTUS


----------



## Beathard

Barry Soetoro - AKA Barack Obama?


----------



## david918

Stan Musial


----------



## Beathard

Martin Luther King, Jr.


----------



## Bill Lins

Kanye West


----------



## RedTemplar

Willis Reed


----------



## Bill Lins

Reed Sorenson- NASCAR driver


----------



## Roach

Sam Cooke


----------



## kwilbourn

Calvin Coolidge - POTUS


----------



## bgs942

Cary Grant


----------



## M.Prejean

Gene Wilder


----------



## Bill Lins

Wynonna Judd


----------



## RedTemplar

John Hancock


----------



## kwilbourn

Hank Williams, Sr.


----------



## Beathard

William Shakespeare - author, play-write


----------



## Roach

Sam Snead - Golfer


----------



## kwilbourn

Samuel L. Jackson - actor


----------



## Roach

Jesse Owens - Olympic Star


----------



## RedTemplar

Oprah Winfrey


----------



## david918

Warren  Harding


----------



## Roach

Harry Belafonte - Actor/Singer


----------



## bgs942

Blaise Pascal


----------



## M.Prejean

Phil Lesh - musician


----------



## kwilbourn

Leon Trotsky - bolshevik revolutionary


----------



## Beathard

Tina Turner - singer


----------



## kwilbourn

Tom DeLay - politician


----------



## RedTemplar

Dom Perignon- wine making monk


----------



## Beathard

Perry Mason - fictional detective


----------



## kwilbourn

Morgan Freeman - actor


----------



## Beathard

Freddy Mac - loans


----------



## RedTemplar

Marsha Mason- actress


----------



## Beathard

Mike Brady - of the fictional Brady Family


----------



## Bill Lins

Bro. Brady Elliott- Richmond, Texas


----------



## Beathard

Elly Mae Clampett - loves those concrete ponds and monkeys.


----------



## RedTemplar

Crazy Horse


----------



## Bill Lins

Henry "Fonz" Winkler


----------



## Roach

Wayne Gretzky


----------



## kwilbourn

Greta Garbo


----------



## Roach

Gene Kelly


----------



## Beathard

Kerrie Roberts - Singer


----------



## kwilbourn

Ronnie Dunn - of Brooks & Dunn fame


----------



## Beathard

Derek (& the Dominoes) - a performance nickname for Eric Clapton


----------



## RedTemplar

Duncan Hines- chef


----------



## Beathard

Hines Ward - Pittsburg steeler


----------



## RedTemplar

Ward Bond-actor


----------



## Bill Lins

Brandi Carlile- singer & songwriter


----------



## Beathard

Carlos Irwin EstÃ©vez - better known by his stage name Charlie Sheen


----------



## Bill Lins

Emilio EstÃ©vez


----------



## RedTemplar

Emily Post


----------



## Beathard

Polly Hannah Klaas - murdered 12-year old


----------



## RedTemplar

Kenneth Copeland- tv evangelist


----------



## Bill Lins

Covey Barbee- SW, Frontier #28, GLoT


----------



## david918

Bill Lins


----------



## Beathard

Leonard Albert "Lenny" Kravitz - singer- songwriter, multi-instrumentalist, record producer


----------



## Bill Lins

Kwame Brown- NBA player


----------



## Beathard

Brandon Rhyder - Texas Country/Red Dirt singer from Carthage, Texas


----------



## Bill Lins

Rhett Butler- "Gone with the Wind"


----------



## Beathard

Brandi Carlile - singer and songwriter


----------



## Bill Lins

Beathard said:


> Brandi Carlile - singer and songwriter


 
See post #3712

Cab Calloway- bandleader


----------



## Beathard

Oops, wondered why the name popped into my mind so fast. 


Carly Foulkes - model and actress best known for appearing in a series of T-Mobile commercials


----------



## Bill Lins

Francis Albert Sinatra


----------



## Beathard

Sandra Rose


----------



## Bill Lins

Rose Kennedy- mother of JFK & RFK


----------



## Beathard

Killian Donnelly - actor from Ireland


----------



## Bill Lins

Don Knotts


----------



## MikeMay

Kelly Preston


----------



## Beathard

Preston Bailey - an award winning event designer


----------



## Bill Lins

Bob Barker- "The Price is Right"


----------



## MikeMay

Barbara Eden


----------



## Bill Lins

Eddie Haskell (Leave it to Beaver)


----------



## Roach

Howard Cosell


----------



## Beathard

Candice Loren Crawford - Miss USA pageant top ten.


----------



## bgs942

Charles Darwin


----------



## Beathard

Darwin James Kunane Barney - Major League second baseman


----------



## bgs942

Barney Rubble-Water Buffalo Lodge Member


----------



## Beathard

Randi Jayne Zuckerberg - marketing director of Facebook


----------



## RedTemplar

Zane Gray


----------



## Beathard

Gilliam Banmon Grayson - Old-time fiddle player and singer


----------



## RedTemplar

Geoffrey Chaucer


----------



## Beathard

Clifford Pickett - gunman in a triple- fatality shooting at a Rosenberg motel


----------



## Bill Lins

Paul Menard- NASCAR driver


----------



## Beathard

Miriam Amanda Wallace "Ma" Ferguson - first female Governor of Texas in 1925


----------



## Bill Lins

Frederick the Great- king of Prussia


----------



## jwhoff

Gaylord Perry --- strike one.


----------



## Beathard

Perry Stone - evangelist


----------



## jwhoff

Sam "Bam" Cunningham --- chauffeur of a mad man


----------



## Bill Lins

Charley Pride- singer


----------



## Beathard

Pecos Bill - Roper of Tornadoes


----------



## jwhoff

Billy Wayne Tinsley --- former GM of Texas


----------



## Bill Lins

Tanya Tucker


----------



## Beathard

Tucker Swanson McNear Carlson - political news correspondent and conservative commentator


----------



## Bill Lins

Cat Stevens


----------



## RedTemplar

Sam Ervin- former US Senator


----------



## Beathard

Eddie Munster - tv character


----------



## Bill Lins

Michael Jordan


----------



## Beathard

Jamie Cullum - English pop and jazz-pop singer


----------



## RedTemplar

Clayton Moore- The Lone Ranger


----------



## MikeMay

Marion Robert Morrison - John Wayne's Birth Name


----------



## RedTemplar

Matt Dillon- RIP James Arness


----------



## Bill Lins

David Soul- actor


----------



## MikeMay

Saul Bass - Film maker


----------



## Beathard

Beth Beathard - oboeist


----------



## MikeMay

Barney Fife - Single bullet carrying Deputy


----------



## Bill Lins

Filomena Moretti- guitarist


----------



## Beathard

Manny Pacquiao - Filipino professional boxer and politician


----------



## Bill Lins

Penelope Miller- actress


----------



## RedTemplar

Maximilian Schell-actor


----------



## bgs942

Stevie Wonder


----------



## Beathard

William "Willie" Geist - host of MSNBC's Way Too Early with Willie Geist


----------



## Roach

Gerald Ford


----------



## MikeMay

Freddie Couples ~ professional golfer


----------



## Beathard

Cindy Cashdollar - dobro player


----------



## jwhoff

Casey Russell - played on the seven-man NY Knick team that went to the finals.  Yes, seven left standing ... mid 60s.


----------



## Bill Lins

Russ Grimm- NFL Hall of Famer


----------



## RedTemplar

Goose Tatum- former Harlem Globetrotter


----------



## Beathard

Tatum O'Neil - actress


----------



## bgs942

Omar Bradley


----------



## Beathard

Bradley Cooper - Actor: The Hangover


----------



## bgs942

Charles Atlas


----------



## Bill Lins

Anthony Weiner


----------



## RedTemplar

Wesley Clark-US General and presidential candidate


----------



## Bill Lins

Clark Kent- super man


----------



## david918

Katherine Hepburn actress


----------



## Bill Lins

Hugh Hefner- publisher & prospective bridegroom


----------



## david918

Harley Race wrestler


----------



## Bill Lins

Ron Carter- mega auto dealer in the Houston area


----------



## jwhoff

Gene Upshaw --- University of Mars NFL Hall of Famer


----------



## Beathard

Upton Beall Sinclair Jr. - author


----------



## jwhoff

Sinclair Lewis --- wrote too


----------



## Beathard

Louis Vuitton Malletier &ndash; referred to as Louis Vuitton - French designer


----------



## Bill Lins

Mamie Eisenhower


----------



## Beathard

Eddie Bauer - born in 1899 to Russian immigrant parents in the North Puget Sound


----------



## Bill Lins

Bing Crosby


----------



## RedTemplar

Candy Crawley- CNN Reporter


----------



## Bill Lins

Cindy Crawford


----------



## Beathard

Charles Dickens - author


----------



## Roach

David Copperfield


----------



## M.Prejean

Carl Jung - deep thinker


----------



## Beathard

JunÃ© Manga - top publisher of yaoi and BL comics


----------



## RedTemplar

Michelle Phillips-actress


----------



## Beathard

Philip E. Austin - thirteenth President of the University of Connecticut (UConn)


----------



## jwhoff

Carl Mauck --- U can make a living blocking "straight ahead, come what may."


----------



## Beathard

Mack Brown - UT football coach


----------



## jwhoff

Bobby Lane - wasn't he a horn of old?


----------



## Beathard

Lane Edward Garrison - actor


----------



## jwhoff

Walt Garrison --- Cowboy running back, no real speed, no real size, just results.


----------



## Bill Lins

Garrison Keillor


----------



## Bill Lins

jwhoff said:


> Bobby Lane - wasn't he a horn of old?


 
I think you're referring to Bobby Layne. He went to UT & played for the Detroit Lions & Pittsburgh Steelers. Famous for getting drunk & stealing city buses, but a pretty good QB.


----------



## RedTemplar

Kyle Rote-another great football player. And a Texan,too, I think?


----------



## Roach

Roy Rogers


----------



## Beathard

Roger Thomas Staubach - businessman, Heisman Trophy winner and legendary Hall of Fame Quaterback


----------



## Bill Lins

Stedman Graham- Oprah's boyfriend


----------



## RedTemplar

Graham Kerr- The Galloping Gourmet


----------



## Bill Lins

Kelly Clarkson- singer


----------



## RedTemplar

Cicero


----------



## Beathard

Cecil John Rhodes - businessman, mining magnate, and politician in South Africa


----------



## bgs942

Rupert Murdoch


----------



## RedTemplar

Michael Martin Murphy-singer


----------



## Beathard

Mary Chapin Carpenter - singer


----------



## bgs942

Clay Aiken


----------



## Beathard

'arry Potter - wizard (he said with a Cockney accent)


----------



## bgs942

Polybius


----------



## Beathard

Pipi Longstockings - cute hairdo


----------



## Bill Lins

Luke Skywalker


----------



## RedTemplar

Seth Thomas-watch maker


----------



## Beathard

Thomas Kincaid - artist


----------



## Bill Lins

Kenny Loggins- singer


----------



## Beathard

Landon Collins - 2012 football prospect


----------



## Bill Lins

Colin Chapman- race car designer


----------



## RedTemplar

Charles Kuralt- CBS Newsman


----------



## bgs942

Kit Carson


----------



## Beathard

Cindy Sherman -  photographer and film director


----------



## jwhoff

Bill_Lins77488 said:


> I think you're referring to Bobby Layne. He went to UT & played for the Detroit Lions & Pittsburgh Steelers. Famous for getting drunk & stealing city buses, but a pretty good QB.


 
I don't necessarily disagree with any of that!  Yes, I did miss the "y."  As a tender child, I watch him blast opposing linemen square in the kisser with bullet passes when they attempted to cross the line of scrimmage.  I loved the "no face mask" look.  Is it me, or did they really place in the snow and on ice in the dead of October up Pittsburgh way?  

Those ole boys invented the term _*SMASH MOUTH.*_


----------



## jwhoff

Sherman Williams --- the paint guy.  No, not Picasso bro!


----------



## bgs942

William Faulkner


----------



## Beathard

Fannie Lou Hamer - rights activist


----------



## bgs942

Horace Mann


----------



## MikeMay

Marty Feldman


----------



## RedTemplar

Francis Gumm-aka Judy Garland


----------



## Beathard

George R. Scott - Grand Master 1985


----------



## jwhoff

Sammy Davis Jr.


----------



## Bill Lins

Scott Glenn- actor


----------



## jwhoff

George Gobal  --- really funny man


----------



## Beathard

Gerry McNamara - former basketball player and current graduate assistant coach


----------



## jwhoff

Mando Ramos --- Mexican heavy puncher who dropped Smokin' Joe Frazier twice is a _*very*_ short heavyweight title fight back in the late sixties.


----------



## Bill Lins

Randy Savage- deceased former pro wrestler


----------



## jwhoff

Sal Bando - Oakland A's star infielder during the glory years.


----------



## Bill Lins

Bobby Knight- former college basketball coach


----------



## RedTemplar

Kelsey Graham-actor


----------



## bgs942

Graham Greene


----------



## Beathard

George Gamble - shot in gunfight in Bastrop in 1856


----------



## RedTemplar

Gwyneth Paltrow


----------



## Beathard

Peter Kenneth Frampton - musician, singer, and producer


----------



## david918

Fritz Von Erich old pro wrestler


----------



## bgs942

Vernon Howard


----------



## Beathard

Howard Zinn - historian, academic, author, playwright, and social activist.


----------



## bgs942

Zelda Fitzgerald


----------



## Beathard

Friedrich Christian Anton "Fritz" Lang - filmmaker, screenwriter


----------



## Bill Lins

Lily Allen- pregnant British singer


----------



## Beathard

Bro. Allan Shivers - Texas politician


----------



## Bill Lins

Stevie Wonder


----------



## bgs942

Walt Whitman


----------



## Beathard

Wally Herger - Representative Wally Herger (R - CA)


----------



## Dow Mathis

Howard Hughes


----------



## Chalms

Hugh Grant - actor


----------



## bgs942

Grant Hill


----------



## Beathard

Hillary Diane Rodham Clinton - 67th United States Secretary of State


----------



## M.Prejean

Charles Mingus - one cool cat of a musician


----------



## Dow Mathis

Millard Fillmore - 13th president of the United States


----------



## Beathard

Fanny Brice - song "model," comedienne andsinger


----------



## Bill Lins

Brandon Cruz- outgoing WM, Wharton #621


----------



## Roach

Charles Bronson


----------



## Brent Heilman

Bill Cosby


----------



## Beathard

Cee Lo Green - singer songwriter


----------



## bgs942

Golda Meir


----------



## Beathard

Mandungus Fletcher - thief wizard from Harry Potter


----------



## bgs942

Fletcher Henderson


----------



## Bill Lins

Harry Henderson


----------



## Beathard

Harry Fowler Connick, Jr. - singer, actor, composer and pianist


----------



## Dow Mathis

Cloris Leachman - actress


----------



## Bill Lins

Larry the Cable Guy


----------



## Roach

Grover Washington Jr. - Jazz Saxophonist


----------



## bgs942

Wolfgang Pauli


----------



## Brent Heilman

Pierre Turgeon - Hockey Player


----------



## Beathard

Tam O' Shanter - Robert Burns character


----------



## bgs942

Oliver Wendell Holmes


----------



## RedTemplar

Henry Clay- former Senator and Grand Master of Kentucky


----------



## Beathard

Clay Walker Jr. - country music artist


----------



## MikeMay

William H. Rehnquist - Supreme Court Chief Justice


----------



## Beathard

Renny Harlin - director and producer. He is best known for Die Hard 2.


----------



## MikeMay

Harlan Fiske Stone - Supreme Court Chief Justice


----------



## jwhoff

Shelly Winters --- actress


----------



## Beathard

Walter Cronkite - THE TV news man


----------



## jwhoff

Connie Mack --- baseball legend


----------



## Bill Lins

Mister Magoo


----------



## bgs942

Morley Saefer


----------



## david918

Shaq O'Neil new brother


----------



## M.Prejean

Obi Wan Kenobi - Jedi Master


----------



## Roach

Kenny G -  Jazz Saxophonist


----------



## bgs942

Gracie Allen


----------



## RedTemplar

Alfalfa-a little rascal


----------



## jwhoff

Adam Ant --- little guy in his own right.


----------



## Beathard

Atom Ant - superhero


----------



## jwhoff

Archimedes --- I can spell this one ... with spell check on.


----------



## MikeMay

Aristotle - Old dude, smarter than I am...


----------



## Beathard

Aristotle Sokratis Onassis - &Alpha;&rho;&iota;&sigma;&tau;&omicron;&tau;έ&lambda;&eta;&sigmaf; &Omega;&nu;ά&sigma;&eta;&sigmaf;


----------



## jwhoff

Omar Khayyam --- to late to be a magi?


----------



## MikeMay

Oedipus - Greek dude, didn't understand family boundaries


----------



## Beathard

Khayyam Wakil


----------



## MikeMay

Winston Marshall - Musician


----------



## Brent Heilman

Michael Palin - actor/part of Monty Python

Sent from my iPhone using Freemasonry


----------



## MikeMay

Peter Ustinov


----------



## Beathard

Ursula Thiess - 1950's German film actress


----------



## Bill Lins

Tyler Perry- actor


----------



## RedTemplar

P.T. Barnum- "There's a sucker born every minute."


----------



## Bill Lins

Bartholomew the Apostle


----------



## david918

Barney the dinosaur


----------



## Bill Lins

Billy The Kid


----------



## bgs942

Buddha


----------



## Bill Lins

Bubba


----------



## Roach

Billy Bob Thorthon


----------



## RedTemplar

Trapper John- MASH character


----------



## Beathard

Johnny Cash - also know as Sue


----------



## LC Barbarino

Casey Casem


----------



## bgs942

Chuck Jones


----------



## jwhoff

John Denver


----------



## Bill Lins

Dusty Rhodes


----------



## jwhoff

Robin Williams --- brilliant


----------



## Bill Lins

William Tell- archer


----------



## RedTemplar

Thomas Paine- "It is the duty of every patriot to protect his country from its government."


----------



## Roach

Paul Revere


----------



## Beathard

Rikki Lake - TV personality


----------



## M.Prejean

Laird Hamilton - Big Wave Hellman


----------



## bgs942

Horatio Nelson


----------



## RedTemplar

Nate Archibald-former NBA player


----------



## M.Prejean

Alex Grey - AMAZING artist


----------



## Dow Mathis

Geena Davis - Actress


----------



## david918

Danny Thomas actor and brother


----------



## LC Barbarino

Taye Diggs


----------



## RedTemplar

Dick Cavett


----------



## Bill Lins

Carrie Underwood


----------



## bgs942

Ursula Andress


----------



## RedTemplar

Adolph Rupp


----------



## Bill Lins

Ronald Reagan


----------



## jwhoff

Riley Fingers - handlebar man


----------



## Bill Lins

Frito Bandido


----------



## RedTemplar

Belshazzar- hiccup


----------



## Bill Lins

Beldar (Dan Aykroyd- remember?)


----------



## Dow Mathis

Buzz Aldrin - Astronaut and Mason


----------



## Bill Lins

Allen Funt


----------



## jwhoff

Frederick the Great


----------



## Bill Lins

Gilbert Gottfried (AFLAC!)


----------



## jwhoff

Gregory Hines --- fleet of foot


----------



## Bill Lins

Hines Ward- light of foot


----------



## RedTemplar

Ward Bond


----------



## Bill Lins

Buford Pusser


----------



## RedTemplar

Pussy Galore- James Bond Character


----------



## bgs942

George Shultz


----------



## Bill Lins

SuperDave Osborne


----------



## bgs942

Orville Wright


----------



## Bill Lins

Wright Patman- former Congressman


----------



## Dow Mathis

Pat Green - Singer


----------



## Bill Lins

Granny Smith- the apple of my eye!


----------



## Dow Mathis

Sonny Bono - Cher's sidekick


----------



## bgs942

Buddy Hackett


----------



## RedTemplar

Hank Snow- Moving On


----------



## Brent Heilman

Sam Snead

Sent from my iPhone using Freemasonry


----------



## Bill Lins

Shelley Duvall (Olive Oyl)


----------



## david918

Don Zimmer MLB player and mgr.


----------



## RedTemplar

Zeus- Greek God


----------



## bgs942

Zell Miller


----------



## Beathard

Megan Fox


----------



## bgs942

Frank Loyd Wright


----------



## jwhoff

William Penn --- a big-time land speculator


----------



## Traveling Man

Penn Jillette


----------



## jwhoff

Jean Lafitte --- time and place


----------



## bgs942

Louis Pasteur


----------



## jwhoff

Peter Faulk  --- there's money in that squint


----------



## MikeMay

Frank Sinatra ~ there was money in those pipes!


----------



## RedTemplar

Stephen Foster- wrote "My Old Kentucky Home".


----------



## Bill Lins

Foster Brooks- alcoholic comedian


----------



## bgs942

Brooks Robinson


----------



## Roach

Richard Pryor


----------



## RedTemplar

Prince Hall


----------



## bgs942

Horace Greeley


----------



## Dow Mathis

Gene Watson - singer


----------



## Roach

William Tell


----------



## Dow Mathis

Tyrone Power


----------



## RedTemplar

Patrick Henry-"Give me liberty or give me death".


----------



## bgs942

Hume Cronyn


----------



## david918

Charlie Chaplin


----------



## Billy Jones

Chris Angel


----------



## bgs942

Albert Finney


----------



## Roach

Francis Scott Key


----------



## bgs942

Karl Malone


----------



## RedTemplar

Moses Malone


----------



## MikeMay

Michael Moriarty, actor


----------



## Bill Lins

Murphy Brown


----------



## RedTemplar

Buster Brown


----------



## jw21

Benjamin Franklin


----------



## Roach

Frank Zappa


----------



## RedTemplar

Zachary Taylor-POTUS


----------



## jwhoff

Terry Bradshaw --- great arm


----------



## Billy Jones

Bob Hope


----------



## jwhoff

Helen Keller


----------



## RedTemplar

Ken Stabler- pretty good qb


----------



## Roach

stacy Keach - Actor


----------



## bgs942

Knute Rockne


----------



## RedTemplar

Russell B. Long- former US Senator


----------



## Roach

Louis L'Amour - Author of western fiction


----------



## Beathard

Larry the Cable Guy - Get R Done...


----------



## bgs942

Guy Clark


----------



## MikeMay

Carmen Miranda


----------



## jwhoff

Minnie Mouse   --- 

Carmen Miranda 

"had bananas and mangoes all pilled to the sky
how she could balance it ... I wouldn't dare
but they don't dance like Carmen no more 
... no, no more
they don't dance like Carmen no more"
_jdbuffett III, 1973_


----------



## Bill Lins

Miranda Lambert


----------



## jwhoff

Little Orphan Annie


----------



## Bill Lins

Arthur Murray


----------



## Jacob Johnson

Martin Short


----------



## RedTemplar

Shooter Jennings


----------



## Jacob Johnson

Jari MÃ¤enpÃ¤Ã¤


----------



## bgs942

Miles Davis


----------



## Jacob Johnson

Don Cheadle


----------



## jwhoff

Charles De Gaulle


----------



## Bill Lins

Garth Brooks


----------



## RedTemplar

Baby Face Nelson


----------



## Beathard

Nelson Mandela - prisoner & president


----------



## Bill Lins

Nehemiah Hicks- Aggie athlete


----------



## bgs942

Herman Munster


----------



## Bill Lins

Moon Mullins


----------



## Jacob Johnson

Moon Unit Zappa


----------



## Brent Heilman

Mike Mullins - Chief of Naval Operations

Sent from my iPhone using Freemasonry


----------



## Beathard

Marilyn Manson - Male singer


----------



## Bill Lins

Mary Worth- comic strip character


----------



## RedTemplar

Wendell Wilke- Presidential Candidate


----------



## david918

Warren Spahn HOF pitcher


----------



## Dow Mathis

Sam Shepard - Actor


----------



## bgs942

Sheb Wooley


----------



## david918

Walter Johnson HOF pitcher


----------



## Bill Lins

Johns Hopkins


----------



## david918

Harry Potter


----------



## RedTemplar

Potter Stewart- Supreme Court Justice


----------



## Roach

Stevie Ray Vaughan


----------



## M.Prejean

Victor Wooten - Flecktone


----------



## david918

Walt Alston former Dodger mgr


----------



## Bill Lins

Stuart Smalley  (Saturday Night Live)


----------



## Beathard

Smiley Burnette - Country Singer and Movie Star


----------



## bgs942

Bob Marley


----------



## Beathard

Marlee Bethany Matlin - actress


----------



## jwhoff

Manfred Mann

Bob Marley --- "stirred it up!"


----------



## david918

Marvin Zindler   late Houston TV newscaster and brother


----------



## Jacob Johnson

Zach Galifianakis, actor and beard officianado


----------



## RedTemplar

Ginger Rogers


----------



## Bill Lins

Roger Creager- singer


----------



## Jacob Johnson

Cary Elwes


----------



## Bill Lins

Elwood P. Engel (Chrysler Corporation chief stylist, 1961 'til 1974)


----------



## Roach

Edgar Allan Poe


----------



## bgs942

Percy Sledge


----------



## Roach

Sammy Davis Jr.


----------



## Brent Heilman

Don Mattingly

Sent from my iPhone using Freemasonry


----------



## MikeMay

Michael Jordan


----------



## Beathard

Jerry Jones - not a real cowboy


----------



## RedTemplar

John Paul Jones- "I have just begun to fight".


----------



## Bill Lins

John Hancock


----------



## bgs942

Holly Lisle


----------



## Roach

Lawerence Welk


----------



## RedTemplar

Woody Guthrie


----------



## bgs942

Grace Slick


----------



## Beathard

Sammy Alred - mandolin picker


----------



## Bill Lins

Alfred Hitchcock


----------



## RedTemplar

Hank Cochran


----------



## Jacob Johnson

Charles Barkley


----------



## RedTemplar

Betty Grable


----------



## Bill Lins

Greg Gumble


----------



## jwhoff

Gabby Hayes


----------



## Bill Lins

Henny Youngman


----------



## Billy Jones

yougi berra


----------



## Bill Lins

Barry White ("You'll never find...")


----------



## RedTemplar

Whitey Ford


----------



## Bill Lins

Ford Focus


----------



## RedTemplar

Frank Fritz- American Pickers


----------



## Bill Lins

Fritz the Cat


----------



## Roach

Chuck Mangione


----------



## RedTemplar

Manfred Mann


----------



## Bill Lins

Markie Post


----------



## RedTemplar

Pop Warner


----------



## Bill Lins

Warner Roberts


----------



## jwhoff

Roberto Clemente --- man playing baseball with little leaguers ... that's what it always looked like from the outfield seats in the Astrodome.


----------



## Bill Lins

Cameron Swayze ("It takes a licking & keeps on ticking...")


----------



## bgs942

Steve Martin


----------



## Roach

Michael Landon


----------



## RedTemplar

Lorne Greene


----------



## Beathard

Grace Kelly


----------



## RedTemplar

Kelly Osbourne


----------



## Beathard

Ollie North


----------



## Bill Lins

Nervous Nellie


----------



## Beathard

Nancy Drew


----------



## Bill Lins

Drew Blickensderfer (NASCAR crew chief)


----------



## RedTemplar

Barack Obama


----------



## Beathard

Osama Bin Ladin - good riddance.


----------



## Roach

Larry Bird


----------



## Beathard

Betty Ford


----------



## bgs942

Ford Fairlane


----------



## RedTemplar

Ferlin Husky


----------



## Bill Lins

Harpo Marx


----------



## bgs942

Mae West


----------



## Beathard

Willy Wonka


----------



## Jacob Johnson

Walter Cronkite


----------



## Bill Lins

Craig Ferguson (The Late, Late Show)


----------



## RedTemplar

Ferguson Jenkins- pro baseball player


----------



## Bill Lins

Johnny Cash


----------



## bgs942

Conrad Hilton


----------



## RedTemplar

Howard Johnson


----------



## Jacob Johnson

Jack Skellington


----------



## Bill Lins

Simple Simon


----------



## Beathard

Sally Struthers.


----------



## bgs942

Strother Martin


----------



## Roach

Mark Twain


----------



## Beathard

Tommy Gunn


----------



## RedTemplar

Goober Pyle


----------



## jwhoff

Phil Silvers


----------



## Mlugo1247

Sam Houston


----------



## jwhoff

Hanna Storm


----------



## bgs942

Sugar Ray Robinson


----------



## Brent Heilman

Robinson Cano

Sent from my iPhone using Freemasonry


----------



## Bill Lins

Carol Burnett


----------



## bgs942

Ben Cartwright


----------



## Bill Lins

Corey Haim


----------



## RedTemplar

Henry Kissinger


----------



## Bill Lins

Katrina Kaif (hot model/actress)  :wink:


----------



## bgs942

Karl Popper


----------



## Beathard

Pippi Longstockings


----------



## bgs942

Louis L'Amour


----------



## Dow Mathis

Lois Lane


----------



## Jacob Johnson

Lemmy Kilmister


----------



## Bill Lins

Kenny Stabler (former NFL QB)


----------



## bgs942

Stanley Marcus


----------



## Roach

Marcus Garvey


----------



## Beathard

Greta Catchlove - Harry Potter character


----------



## Bill Lins

Carnie Wilson- singer


----------



## Ol Kev

Delete

Sent from my iPhone using Freemasonry


----------



## Ol Kev

Ol Kev said:
			
		

> Delete
> Sent from my iPhone using Freemasonry



Sent from my iPhone using Freemasonry


----------



## Ol Kev

Will Rogers


Sent from my iPhone using Freemasonry


----------



## RedTemplar

Roger Staubach


----------



## Bill Lins

Susan Lucci


----------



## Jacob Johnson

Leopold Stotch


----------



## Bill Lins

Steny Hoyer


----------



## Ol Kev

Hannah Montana . . .


----------



## bgs942

Monty Montana


----------



## Dow Mathis

Monty Python - wink wink, nudge nudge.


----------



## Ol Kev

Plutarco Elias Calles - Mason & President of Mexico 1924-1928


----------



## bgs942

Clint Eastwood


----------



## david918

Ernest Tubbs


----------



## jwhoff

Terry Bradshaw


----------



## Ol Kev

Buck Taylor - Newly O'Brien, Gunsmoke, Turkey Creek Jack Johnson, Tombstone - Mason


----------



## RedTemplar

Teri Garr


----------



## Bill Lins

Garth Brooks


----------



## Wayfarer

Betty White


----------



## M.Prejean

William Wonka


----------



## Roach

Willie Nelson


----------



## bgs942

Nelson Mandela


----------



## Jacob Johnson

Matisyahu Miller


----------



## RedTemplar

Mack the Knife


----------



## Beathard

Kelly Clarkson


----------



## Ol Kev

Charles Lindbergh


----------



## Bill Lins

Lindsay Lohan


----------



## Jacob Johnson

Lew Wallace


----------



## Bill Lins

Wallace Beery- actor


----------



## Jacob Johnson

Bert Truax, trumpet for DSO


----------



## RedTemplar

Tim Conway


----------



## Bill Lins

Conway Twitty


----------



## Jacob Johnson

Timotheus of Miletus


----------



## RedTemplar

Meatloaf


----------



## Beathard

Mary Tyler Moore


----------



## Bill Lins

Marcos Ambrose- NASCAR driver from Australia. Nickname- "Kangaroo Meat"!


----------



## Jacob Johnson

Andy Timmons


----------



## Bill Lins

Tim the Tool Man


----------



## RedTemplar

Michael Caine


----------



## bgs942

Claude Monet


----------



## Roach

Malcolm Little (better know as Malcolm X)


----------



## Jacob Johnson

Leif Ericsson


----------



## jwhoff

Amergo Vespucci --- "settin' high atop the main mast, sails furled out below ... all day I been feelin' kinda half-assed," Buffett 73.


----------



## RedTemplar

Eric the Red


----------



## Bill Lins

Victoria Principal 

    -or-

Rihanna


----------



## jwhoff

Penelope Cruz --- ... so why would anyone be in such a hurry to leave Spain?


----------



## Bill Lins

Cruz Pedregon- a man in a hurry


----------



## RedTemplar

Pedro Borbon- former major league pitcher


----------



## bgs942

Brigham Young


----------



## RedTemplar

Yvette Mimieux- actress


----------



## Mlugo1247

Marshal Mather's


----------



## Bill Lins

Minnie the Moocher


----------



## Roach

Mary McLeod Bethune - Founder of Bethune-Cookman College


----------



## bgs942

Brigitte Bardot


----------



## Mlugo1247

Benicio Del Torro


----------



## RedTemplar

Truman Capote


----------



## Bill Lins

Carly Simon- singer


----------



## bgs942

Simon Cowell


----------



## jwhoff

Betty White --- still knocking 'em dead.


----------



## RedTemplar

Woody "Punch 'em out from the sidelines" Hayes


----------



## Bill Lins

Hieronymus Bosch- artist


----------



## Brent Heilman

Bill Pulman


----------



## Ol Kev

[FONT=arial, Arial, Helvetica]*Dr. Parker Paul*[/FONT] [FONT=arial, Arial, Helvetica]*McKenzie -  *[/FONT][FONT=arial, Arial, Helvetica]- A Kiowa Indian, he created an alphabet and recorded the words, grammar and syntax to provide a written language for Kiowa. At the time of his death in 1999, he was the oldest living Kiowa, and a Mason
[/FONT]


----------



## bgs942

Milton Berle


----------



## Bill Lins

Benny Hill


----------



## RedTemplar

Hugh Downs


----------



## Bill Lins

Donald Driver- Green Bay Packer


----------



## bgs942

Don Schula


----------



## jwhoff

Mills Davis --- blow it one more time brother


----------



## RedTemplar

Denver Pyle


----------



## Ol Kev

"Pawnee Bill" aka [FONT=arial, Arial, Helvetica] Gordon Lillie - US Frontiersman and showman, an occasional partner to Mason  "Wild Bill" Cody, and a Mason[/FONT]


----------



## Bill Lins

Lionel Ritchie- singer


----------



## RedTemplar

Ray Stevens


----------



## Bill Lins

Steve Allen (Tonight Show host back in the day)


----------



## Bill Lins

Steve Allen (Tonight Show host back in the day)


----------



## bgs942

Allen Alda


----------



## Bill Lins

Ariel, The Little Mermaid


----------



## RedTemplar

Anabel Lee- Edgar Allan Poe's Girl


----------



## Bill Lins

Lee Elder- pro golfer


----------



## jwhoff

Stephanie Powers


----------



## bgs942

Earl Warren


----------



## jwhoff

Warren Moon


----------



## Bill Lins

Mark Wahlberg


----------



## RedTemplar

Willie Shoemaker- horse jockey


----------



## Roach

Sam Snead


----------



## Ol Kev

Sam Hornish, Jr - race car driver, and a Mason


----------



## Roach

Humphrey Bogart


----------



## RedTemplar

Basil Rathbone-played Sherlock Holmes


----------



## Roach

Rodney Allen Rippy - Did Jack in The Box commercials in the 70's


----------



## RedTemplar

Rip Torn


----------



## Wayfarer

Tommy Lee Jones


----------



## Beathard

Jerry Jones


----------



## Bill Lins

Jenna Jameson  ;-)


----------



## bgs942

Jesse James


----------



## Roach

James Dean


----------



## Ol Kev

[FONT=arial, Arial, Helvetica]David G. Burnett - 1st President of the Republic of Texas[/FONT], and a Mason


----------



## bgs942

Burk Burnett


----------



## RedTemplar

Bebe Winans


----------



## kwilbourn

Maj. Walter Reed, M.D.


----------



## Bill Lins

Reed Sorenson- NASCAR driver


----------



## RedTemplar

Sharon Stone


----------



## kwilbourn

Stoney LaRue


----------



## Roach

Lance Berkman


----------



## RedTemplar

Betty Ford


----------



## Bill Lins

Ford Frick


----------



## bgs942

Frederick Douglass


----------



## RedTemplar

Dolly Partin


----------



## bgs942

Peter Tork


----------



## jwhoff

Whoppie Goldburg --- what a beautiful smile.


----------



## Mlugo1247

Gene Hackman


----------



## Wayfarer

Hannah Arendt - philosopher


----------



## Bill Lins

Arie Luyendyk- 2-time Indy 500 winner


----------



## Wayfarer

Linus Pauling - only person to be awarded 2 unshared Nobel Prizes - Quantum Chemistry and Peace.


----------



## RedTemplar

Paul Simon--Still crazy after after all these years


----------



## Roach

Sam Elliott


----------



## Bill Lins

Elliott Spitzer


----------



## RedTemplar

Sammy Kershaw


----------



## Bill Lins

Kareem Abdul-Jabbar


----------



## bgs942

John Wayne


----------



## kwilbourn

Sir Walter Scott


----------



## Roach

Sun Tzu


----------



## Bill Lins

Tom Berenger- actor


----------



## Roach

Bill Dance


----------



## bgs942

Donna Summer


----------



## Dow Mathis

Soupy Sales


----------



## jwhoff

Sandy Kofax


----------



## Dow Mathis

Kim Novak


----------



## Bill Lins

Daniel Boone


----------



## Dow Mathis

?


----------



## Bill Lins

Oops- didn't realize I'd missed a page.

Nate Riley


----------



## jwhoff

Riley Fingers


----------



## Dow Mathis

Fiona Ritchie


----------



## jwhoff

Red Grange - ye Galloping Ghost


----------



## RedTemplar

Grandpa Jones


----------



## Bill Lins

Jesse James


----------



## Dow Mathis

James Caan


----------



## Roach

Cassuis clay- better know as Muhammad Ali


----------



## Bill Lins

Clay Aiken


----------



## Roach

Al Capone


----------



## bgs942

Carl Jung


----------



## Dow Mathis

Jim Nabors


----------



## jwhoff

Neville Chamberlain --- talk about hook-winked!


----------



## Bill Lins

Chelsea Handler


----------



## jwhoff

Hannibal  -- ... what happened to the elephants after the fall?


----------



## RedTemplar

Horatio Alger


----------



## jwhoff

Allan Alda


----------



## Bill Lins

Aldo Ray


----------



## RedTemplar

Ray Guy- former NFL kicker


----------



## Roach

George Strait


----------



## Bill Lins

Stedman Graham (Mr. Oprah)  :wink:


----------



## Dow Mathis

Garrison Keillor - Whassup in Lake Wobegone?


----------



## Bill Lins

Kelly Osbourne


----------



## RedTemplar

Oliver Wendell Holmes-US Supreme Court


----------



## Roach

Helen Keller


----------



## webstermason

Kenesaw Mountain Landis


----------



## jwhoff

Harry Belafonte  --- mon


----------



## Bill Lins

Larry The Cable Guy


----------



## RedTemplar

Guy Lombardo


----------



## Bill Lins

Louis Lepke- "Murder, Inc."


----------



## bgs942

Loretta Lynn


----------



## M.Prejean

Leo Kottke


----------



## Bill Lins

Kenny Loggins


----------



## jwhoff

Lonnie Anderson


----------



## Bill Lins

Amy Poehler


----------



## jwhoff

Porter Wagner


----------



## RedTemplar

Wayne Rogers


----------



## jwhoff

Rogers Hornsby ---  STEE-rike


----------



## Bill Lins

Harvey Wallbanger


----------



## RedTemplar

Wes Cravens


----------



## Bill Lins

Chill Wills


----------



## RedTemplar

Willis Reed


----------



## Bill Lins

Reese Witherspoon   :14:


----------



## Wayfarer

Wilbur Mills.


----------



## Bill Lins

Miles Davis


----------



## jwhoff

David   --- fourth king of Israel?


----------



## Bill Lins

Danny Darwin (the "Bonham Bullet")


----------



## RedTemplar

Dash Riprock-Elly May's boyfriend


----------



## Bill Lins

Redd Foxx


----------



## RedTemplar

Fred Sanford


----------



## Bill Lins

Sammy Davis, Jr.


----------



## Roach

David Bowie


----------



## Bill Lins

Bing Crosby


----------



## Brent Heilman

Cal Ripken


----------



## bgs942

Rip Taylor


----------



## RedTemplar

Taylor Swift


----------



## bgs942

Spiro Agnew


----------



## Bill Lins

Agnes Moorhead


----------



## RedTemplar

Moon Mulligan


----------



## bgs942

Moe Howard


----------



## jwhoff

Howard Hughes


----------



## Bill Lins

Hugh Hefner


----------



## RedTemplar

Henry Hudson


----------



## Bill Lins

Hudson Hawk


----------



## RedTemplar

Hawkshaw Hawkins


----------



## Bill Lins

Hank Williams, Jr.


----------



## bgs942

William Faulkner


----------



## jwhoff

Frederick the Great


----------



## RedTemplar

Gen. George S. Patton


----------



## Bill Lins

Pearl Bailey


----------



## timd24

Beetle Bailey


----------



## bgs942

Bella Abzug


----------



## Bill Lins

Abbie Hoffman


----------



## jwhoff

Harrison Ford


----------



## RedTemplar

Ferdinand Magellan


----------



## Bill Lins

Michael Reagan


----------



## bgs942

Rod Steiger


----------



## RedTemplar

Simon Legree


----------



## Bill Lins

Latrell Sprewell


----------



## RedTemplar

Sonny James


----------



## Bill Lins

James Caan


----------



## Beathard

Christ


----------



## Bill Lins

Christian Laettner


----------



## M.Prejean

Ludwig van Beethoven


----------



## Bill Lins

Bennett Cerf


----------



## RedTemplar

Chicken George


----------



## Bill Lins

George Stephanopoulos


----------



## jwhoff

Stephen Spillburg


----------



## Bill Lins

Sam Spade


----------



## jwhoff

Sam "BAM" Cunningham --- ask the Bear


----------



## Bill Lins

Carnie Wilson


----------



## jwhoff

Winston Churchill


----------



## Bill Lins

Connie Francis


----------



## RedTemplar

Francis Ford Coppala


----------



## Bill Lins

Courtney Cox (how come my names look better than yours?) :wink:


----------



## RedTemplar

Christie Brinkley (How's that)


----------



## Bill Lins

RedTemplar said:


> (How's that)



Much better!  Brooklyn Decker


----------



## RedTemplar

Daisy Duke


----------



## Roach

Duke Ellington


----------



## jwhoff

Elisha


----------



## RedTemplar

Eva Longoria


----------



## Bill Lins

Lake Speed


----------



## bgs942

Speed Racer


----------



## jwhoff

Randolph Scott


----------



## Bill Lins

Scott Glenn


----------



## bgs942

Glenn Ford


----------



## RedTemplar

Felix Frankfurter- SCOTUS


----------



## jwhoff

Fred McMurry


----------



## Bill Lins

McGeorge Bundy


----------



## bgs942

Buddy Rich


----------



## Brent Heilman

Richie Sambora


----------



## Roach

Sam Walton


----------



## bgs942

Walt Whitman


----------



## RedTemplar

William Wadsworth Longfellow


----------



## Bill Lins

Linkin Park


----------



## RedTemplar

Petula Clark


----------



## Bill Lins

Clark Kent


----------



## RedTemplar

Kentucky Joe


----------



## Bill Lins

Joe Manchin (Senator, W.Va.)


----------



## bgs942

Morton Downey Jr


----------



## Bill Lins

Danny Glover- "Lethal Weapon" movies co-star


----------



## RedTemplar

Goose Gossage


----------



## bgs942

Greta Garbo


----------



## RedTemplar

Greg Gumble


----------



## Bill Lins

Gumby


----------



## bgs942

Gandhi


----------



## Bill Lins

Goofy


----------



## RedTemplar

Gucci


----------



## bgs942

Greville


----------



## Bill Lins

Greg Giraldo- deceased comedian


----------



## RedTemplar

Geraldo


----------



## bgs942

Gurdjieff


----------



## Bill Lins

Gia


----------



## RedTemplar

Gabriel


----------



## Bill Lins

Garfield (the cat)


----------



## bgs942

Geronimo


----------



## Bill Lins

Gina Gershon


----------



## jwhoff

Grumpie!


----------



## bgs942

Grover (of Sesame Street)


----------



## Bill Lins

Garanimal


----------



## bgs942

Gersonides


----------



## Bill Lins

Ganymede


----------



## bgs942

Geraldine (Flip's alter ego)


----------



## Bill Lins

Genie (as in I Dream Of...)


----------



## bgs942

Gilligan (had an island)


----------



## Bill Lins

Guinevere (King Arthur's queen)


----------



## bgs942

Gulliver


----------



## Bill Lins

Godzilla!


----------



## bgs942

Gallagher


----------



## Bill Lins

Garryowen


----------



## bgs942

Gwendolyn


----------



## Bill Lins

Gruene (Texas)


----------



## jwhoff

Gemini - the stardust twins


----------



## Bill Lins

Geritol- try some! :wink:


----------



## bgs942

Gaunilo


----------



## jwhoff

Groucho  -  Sold it by the case:thumbup1:


----------



## bgs942

Ginger (stuck on an island)


----------



## Bill Lins

Genentech


----------



## bgs942

Gaius


----------



## Bill Lins

Guernsey


----------



## jwhoff

Gilgamesh - King of Babylon, a real water freak


----------



## Bill Lins

Ghirardelli- sweet!


----------



## jwhoff

Gideon


----------



## bgs942

Galen


----------



## Bill Lins

Gigli


----------



## jwhoff

Ghirlandajo - painter of Florence 1500s  ...


----------



## bgs942

Gabriel


----------



## Bill Lins

Ganja


----------



## bgs942

Gidget


----------



## jwhoff

Gumbie!


----------



## Bill Lins

Geno (the Philly Steak king)


----------



## jwhoff

Ghandi


----------



## bgs942

Galileo


----------



## jwhoff

Godiva --- there's some serious bare back riding


----------



## bgs942

Ghazali


----------



## jwhoff

Goethe


----------



## bgs942

Goober (gomer's cousin)


----------



## jwhoff

Goliath --- should have tried his luck at power forward


----------



## Bill Lins

Garibaldi


----------



## jwhoff

Goya --- did a little painting of his own


----------



## bgs942

Gentzen


----------



## jwhoff

Grendel --- chomp, chomp from Beowulf ... strong ale uh?


----------



## Bill Lins

van Gogh


----------



## bgs942

Galba


----------



## RedTemplar

Greenjeans (Capt. Kangaroo's sidekick)


----------



## jwhoff

Gabriel --- now the heavyweights are all tuning in.


----------



## RedTemplar

Goring (Nazi)


----------



## jwhoff

Gawain --- Arthur's court


----------



## bgs942

Gildas


----------



## RedTemplar

Gillette  (Brother & maker of razor blades)


----------



## bgs942

Guido (known for carrying violin case)


----------



## Bill Lins

Gargamel


----------



## RedTemplar

Gilligan


----------



## bgs942

Gogan


----------



## RedTemplar

Grinch  (The one who stole Christmas)


----------



## bgs942

Gallup (the poll giver)


----------



## RedTemplar

Georgia (always on my mind)


----------



## bgs942

Gallo (for the wine drinkers in the room)


----------



## Bill Lins

Glamorous Glennis


----------



## RedTemplar

Guinness


----------



## bgs942

Gorgeous George


----------



## RedTemplar

George Gobel


----------



## jwhoff

Geronimo!


----------



## bgs942

George V


----------



## RedTemplar

Goebbels (another Nazi)


----------



## bgs942

Gulliver


----------



## jwhoff

Glutenous, Guarneri, fiddle maker


----------



## RedTemplar

Gary Gilmore


----------



## bgs942

Gary Glitter


----------



## jwhoff

Gregory I --- a real chanter in his day


----------



## Beathard

Gonzo


----------



## bgs942

Goethe


----------



## RedTemplar

George Gershwin


----------



## bgs942

Goliath


----------



## RedTemplar

Gidget


----------



## bgs942

George Gershwin


----------



## RedTemplar

Galloping Gourmet


----------



## bgs942

George Gordon


----------



## khilles

George Lopez


----------



## jwhoff

Lonnie Anderson --- there's a new start


----------



## Dow Mathis

Andy Griffith


----------



## jwhoff

George Gobal  --- we got back here from there


----------



## bgs942

Georg Gottlob


----------



## Dow Mathis

George Orwell


----------



## jwhoff

Ossie Osborne --- here we go


----------



## bgs942

Orville Wright


----------



## Dow Mathis

Willie Wonka


----------



## RedTemplar

Woody Woodpecker


----------



## Bill Lins

Woodrow Wilson


----------



## jwhoff

William Wallace, Sir --- struggled with Eddie I of (A)ngland


----------



## Bill Lins

Walter Williams- professor of economics, George Mason University


----------



## RedTemplar

Woody Woodward - former Cincinnati Red


----------



## Bill Lins

Wee Willie Keeler- former Baltimore Oriole & member of the Baseball Hall of Fame


----------



## bgs942

Ken Venturi


----------



## RedTemplar

Vincent Price- MuuHahahahahahahaha


----------



## jwhoff

Prince


----------



## Bill Lins

Prince Fielder


----------



## jwhoff

Franz Joseph --- Balkans forever


----------



## bgs942

Josiah Quincy


----------



## RedTemplar

Quincy Jones- Motown, Baby


----------



## Roach

Jimi Hendrix


----------



## bgs942

Henry Wallace


----------



## RedTemplar

Wallace Wilkinson - former governor of Ky


----------



## bgs942

Woodrow Wilson


----------



## jwhoff

Willie Wonka


----------



## RedTemplar

Willhelm Wundt- father of psychology


----------



## Beathard

Wendy Beathard


----------



## Bill Lins

Beetle Bailey


----------



## K.S.

Bruce Jenner


----------



## Bill Lins

J-Lo


----------



## K.S.

Lucille Ball


----------



## jwhoff

Beatle Baily


----------



## bgs942

Burt Bacharach


----------



## RedTemplar

Bridget Bardot


----------



## K.S.

Burt Reynolds


----------



## jwhoff

Riley Fingers


----------



## bgs942

Frederick Douglass


----------



## Bill Lins

Danny Thomas


----------



## RedTemplar

Thomas Alva Edison


----------



## Bill Lins

Eldridge Cleaver (Black Panther)


----------



## bgs942

Cesar Chavez


----------



## RedTemplar

Charlie Chan


----------



## Bill Lins

Cheech & Chong (a twofer!)


----------



## K.S.

Charlie Sheen (winning!)


----------



## bgs942

Sheena Easton


----------



## RedTemplar

Emily Bronte


----------



## K.S.

Barry Pepper


----------



## jwhoff

Peter Pan


----------



## RedTemplar

Peter Piper


----------



## Bill Lins

"Pepper" Rodgers


----------



## RedTemplar

Rodgers and Hart- another twofer


----------



## bgs942

Herb Alpert


----------



## RedTemplar

Alphonse Capone


----------



## MikeMay

Christina Applegate


----------



## RedTemplar

Andre the Giant


----------



## jwhoff

Alonzo Stagg --- it took a Bear to overcome this ole boy.


----------



## Bill Lins

Stagger Lee


----------



## jwhoff

Lilly Langtree --- got her own town in wessTexas


----------



## MikeMay

Lyle Lovitt ~ Texas A&M Grad


----------



## jwhoff

Lynn Anderson


----------



## Bill Lins

Andy Rooney


----------



## bgs942

Rooney Mara


----------



## Bill Lins

Mary Magdalene


----------



## RedTemplar

Mitch McConnell- US Senator from Ky


----------



## jwhoff

Mickey Rourke --- I believe the dude's crossed over


----------



## K.S.

Richard Chamberlain


----------



## Bill Lins

Charles Darwin


----------



## RedTemplar

Doc Watson


----------



## Roach

William Perry


----------



## Bill Lins

Perry Mason (!)


----------



## RedTemplar

Mason Adams


----------



## jwhoff

Adam Ant


----------



## Bill Lins

Ansel Adams


----------



## K.S.

Annette Funicello


----------



## Bill Lins

Fonzie


----------



## Roach

Franko Harris


----------



## RedTemplar

Heather Locklear


----------



## Bill Lins

Loni Anderson


----------



## RedTemplar

Angie Dickenson


----------



## Bill Lins

Doris Day


----------



## K.S.

Dave Thomas


----------



## RedTemplar

Tina Louise- played the movie star on gilligans island


----------



## jwhoff

Frank Reasoner  --- before talking heads ... when newsmen were newsmen


----------



## Bill Lins

Randolph Scott


----------



## bgs942

Scott Carpenter


----------



## RedTemplar

Cathy Baker- Hee Haw


----------



## Bill Lins

Brendan Fraser


----------



## bgs942

Frank Zappa


----------



## K.S.

Zsa Zsa Gabor


----------



## RedTemplar

Gilbert O'Sullivan


----------



## bgs942

Orson Welles


----------



## Bill Lins

Woody Woodpecker


----------



## THemenway

Wandy Rodriguez #51- Houston Astros  (lefty) starting pitcher


----------



## bgs942

Rod Serling


----------



## jwhoff

Stella Stevens


----------



## bhoy

Sylvester Stallone


----------



## Bill Lins

Sandra Bullock


----------



## RedTemplar

Barbara Eden


----------



## Chalms

Elgin Baylor


----------



## cog41

Ben McCulloch


----------



## jwhoff

Mark Richt - football coach UGA


----------



## Bill Lins

Reince Priebus


----------



## RedTemplar

Patty Loveless


----------



## cog41

Leander McNelly (Tamed the Nueces Strip)


----------



## jwhoff

MacBeth


----------



## cog41

Millard Fillmore


----------



## RedTemplar

Fran(with Kukla and Ollie)


----------



## cog41

Francis Marion (The Swamp Fox)


----------



## THemenway

Marcus Luttrell
Navy SEAL, recipient of the Navy Cross for his actions in 2005 during Operation Redwing.
READ Lone Survivor, one of the best books I have ever read about bravery.


----------



## jwhoff

Lionel Richie --- All Night Long


----------



## cog41

Richard Widmark


----------



## jwhoff

William Tell


----------



## Bill Lins

Tank McNamara


----------



## cog41

Matt Dillon (that's right, Gunsmoke)


----------



## Bill Lins

Dillon Vanderford, Jr. (IPM of PI #33)


----------



## cog41

Vlad the Impaler (The Romanian prince of Dracula family)

so

Vlad Dracula


----------



## Bill Lins

Dick Clark- world's oldest teenager


----------



## THemenway

Cesare Lombroso,
The "father" of Criminology


----------



## Bill Lins

Lyle Lovett


----------



## RedTemplar

Lurch-"You Rang"


----------



## cog41

Lucky Luciano


----------



## RedTemplar

Linda Lovelace


----------



## cog41

Lloyd Bentsen


----------



## Bill Lins

Benny Hill


----------



## THemenway

Henry Rollins


----------



## Bill Lins

Rodin


----------



## cog41

Roger Miller


----------



## jessvasq

Merle Haggard


----------



## K.S.

Hugh Hefner


----------



## jwhoff

Homer


----------



## cog41

Hank Aaron


----------



## Bill Lins

Aaron Burr


----------



## cog41

Burl Ives


----------



## Bill Lins

Ivan the Terrible


----------



## cog41

Tina Turner


----------



## Bill Lins

Taye Diggs


----------



## cog41

Daniel Boone


----------



## Bill Lins

Boone's Farm


----------



## RedTemplar

Fannie Flagg


----------



## cog41

Frank Sinatra


----------



## Bill Lins

Shannon Elizabeth


----------



## jwhoff

Eli Wallah  --- where's your Kindle?


----------



## Bill Lins

William Faulkner


----------



## cog41

Freddy Fender


----------



## jwhoff

Fred McMurray


----------



## Bill Lins

Faron Young ("Hello, walls")


----------



## RedTemplar

Y.A. Tittle


----------



## cog41

Tom T. Hall


----------



## K.S.

Harry Connick (jr)


----------



## cog41

Charley Pride


----------



## Bill Lins

Pink Panther


----------



## RedTemplar

Patti Page


----------



## Bill Lins

Piers Morgan


----------



## jwhoff

Morgan Fairchild


----------



## Bill Lins

Felix the Cat

BTW, how was the game?


----------



## cog41

Carl Perkins (ol Country singer)


----------



## THemenway

Pistol Pete Maravich


----------



## cog41

Miriam "Ma" Ferguson (Guvnuh of the Great State of Texas)


----------



## Bill Lins

Fergie (of the Black-Eyed Peas)


----------



## MikeMay

Frank Zappa


----------



## Bill Lins

Zeppo Marx


----------



## THemenway

Merle Haggard


----------



## cog41

Henry Ford


----------



## K.S.

Fred Astaire


----------



## Bill Lins

Astrid Kirchherr- early Beatles photographer


----------



## THemenway

Kurt Warner


----------



## cog41

Willie McCovey


----------



## bgs942

Mo Udall


----------



## THemenway

Upton Sinclair


----------



## cog41

Sam Snead


----------



## RedTemplar

Sammy Sosa


----------



## Bill Lins

Sinead O'Connor


----------



## cog41

Tip O'Neil ("all politics are local.")


----------



## jwhoff

Oliver Wendell Holmes


----------



## cog41

Henry Ross Perot


----------



## THemenway

Pete Best (Doh!)


----------



## Bill Lins

Bess Truman


----------



## cog41

Thomas Jonathan Jackson (yessir,ol Stonewall)


----------



## RedTemplar

John the Baptist


----------



## cog41

Billy Shoemaker


----------



## bgs942

Suze Orman


----------



## RedTemplar

Olivia Newton John


----------



## cog41

John Tyler


----------



## Bill Lins

Taylor Swift


----------



## cog41

Sam Bass


----------



## Bill Lins

Bass Masters  :wink:


----------



## THemenway

Mike Stulce 
(92 Gold Medal shot putter)


----------



## bgs942

Sam Cooke


----------



## cog41

Charles De Gaulle


----------



## RedTemplar

Goose Givens-former UK Basketball Great


----------



## bgs942

Glenn Ford


----------



## cog41

Fred Belitnikoff (yes, I had to look it up for correct spelling)


----------



## THemenway

Barnaby Jones


----------



## bgs942

Jules Verne


----------



## THemenway

Vincent Pastore 
("Big Pussy" from The Sopranos)


----------



## cog41

Phyllis George(Miss America & CBS football)


----------



## THemenway

George Foreman


----------



## RedTemplar

Fibber McGee


----------



## K.S.

Marty McFly. I, I mean Michael J. Fox (lol)


----------



## cog41

Ferdinand Magellan


----------



## bgs942

Marty Robbins


----------



## cog41

Richard the Lionheart


----------



## RedTemplar

Lionel Barrymore


----------



## Bill Lins

Barry Soetoro


----------



## THemenway

Sam houston


----------



## Bill Lins

Houston Nutt


----------



## cog41

Neville Brand


----------



## RedTemplar

Belshazzar (Among other things, a cultivator of the grape)


----------



## cog41

Braxton Bragg


----------



## THemenway

Billy Wagner


----------



## cog41

Walter Winchell (old Broadcaster/Narrator)


----------



## K.S.

Walt Disney


----------



## RedTemplar

Duane Allman


----------



## Bill Lins

Alistair Cooke


----------



## cog41

Carrol O'Connor


----------



## Bill Lins

Oliver Twist


----------



## cog41

Theodore Cleaver (the Beaver)


----------



## Bill Lins

Cleavon Little


----------



## cog41

Leroy Kelly (Cleveland Browns)


----------



## Bill Lins

Kelly Clarkson


----------



## cog41

Chill Wills


----------



## Bill Lins

Wills Sainte Claire  :lol:


----------



## cog41

Satchel Paige


----------



## Bill Lins

OK- last one for tonight. Old man's gotta get his sleep, ya know!

Perry Como


----------



## cog41

Carl Eller (the Vikings)


I'm outta here.


----------



## THemenway

Eddie Vedder (Pearl Jam)


----------



## Bill Lins

Vishnu


----------



## cog41

Victoria Principal


----------



## Bill Lins

Prince


----------



## K.S.

Peter Sarsgaard


----------



## Bill Lins

Sarah Jessica Parker


----------



## cog41

Peter Frampton


----------



## THemenway

Freddie Fender


----------



## Mhardin

Frank Sinatra


----------



## cog41

Slim Pickens


----------



## Bill Lins

Priscilla Presley


----------



## cog41

Peter Wolf (J Geils Band)


----------



## RedTemplar

Wolf Blitzer


----------



## Bill Lins

Bluto Blutarsky


----------



## K.S.

Bob Vila


----------



## Bill Lins

Veronica Lake


----------



## cog41

Luther Rice (preacher/theologian/Luther Rice Seminary)


----------



## THemenway

Red Auerbach


----------



## Bill Lins

Annise Parker (mayor of Houston, Texas)


----------



## cog41

Peter Marshal (late chaplain of US Senate)


----------



## THemenway

Mario Elie (Houston Rockets 93-98)


----------



## Bill Lins

Elle MacPherson


----------



## Traveling Man

Mac Davis


----------



## Bill Lins

Davis Love III


----------



## cog41

Larry Bowa (baseball player/manager)


----------



## Traveling Man

Bud Adams


----------



## cog41

Alexander Hamilton


----------



## Bill Lins

Hamilton Burger


----------



## cog41

Bob Hayes (Bullet Bob that is)


----------



## Bill Lins

Harold Stassen


----------



## cog41

Sammy Baugh


----------



## Bill Lins

Bart Giamatti


----------



## RedTemplar

Gram Parsons


----------



## Bill Lins

Pia Toscano


----------



## cog41

Truman Capote


----------



## Bill Lins

Carmen Electra


----------



## cog41

Eva Longoria


----------



## THemenway

Lyndon B. Johnson


----------



## bgs942

John Wesley


----------



## cog41

Wendell Willkie


----------



## Bill Lins

Willie Winkie


----------



## THemenway

Waylon Jennings 
(...she don't understand they keep a showin my hands and not my face on TV...)


----------



## cog41

Johnny Cash


----------



## bgs942

Cash Anthony Hudson


----------



## THemenway

Hakeem "The Dream" Olajuwon 
(Houston Rockets)


----------



## cog41

Oliver North


----------



## Bill Lins

Nehemiah


----------



## RedTemplar

Nebuchadnezzar


----------



## MikeMay

Norman Rockwell


----------



## cog41

Rocky Marciano


----------



## Bill Lins

Marci L. Bowers


----------



## cog41

Benjamin Lincoln


----------



## Bill Lins

Linkin Park


----------



## cog41

Park Place (just kiddin)

Patricia Cornwell (author)


----------



## Bill Lins

Conway Twitty


----------



## cog41

Tommy Tuberville (TT coach)


----------



## Bill Lins

T. Boone Pickens (speaking of the Panhandle)


----------



## cog41

Paul Warfield (Browns n Redskin receiver)


Sleepy.

In case I'm not on here for a couple days, Happy Thanksgiving to all! God bless ya, and God Bless America!


----------



## Bill Lins

Warren Buffett



cog41 said:


> In case I'm not on here for a couple days, Happy Thanksgiving to all! God bless ya, and God Bless America!


 
And the same to you & yours!


----------



## THemenway

Belinda Carlisle (The GoGo's)


----------



## RedTemplar

Carl Perkins- former US Rep from Ky


----------



## THemenway

Pat Tillman (NFL / US Army)


----------



## Bill Lins

Tillman Fertitta (owns Landry's, Joe's Crab Shack, etc.)


----------



## THemenway

Fuzzy Zoeller


----------



## Bill Lins

Zina Garrison (pro tennis player)


----------



## RedTemplar

George Bernard Shaw- A government who robs Peter to pay Paul can always depend on the support of Paul.


----------



## cog41

Shannon Bream (Fox News)


----------



## THemenway

Bart Starr


----------



## cog41

Soupy Sales (comedian)


----------



## Bill Lins

Sally Struthers


----------



## jwhoff

Stephanie Powers


----------



## Bill Lins

Powers Booth


----------



## jwhoff

Beatle Bailey


----------



## Bill Lins

Barron Hilton


----------



## jwhoff

Harry Potter


----------



## Bill Lins

Potter Stewart


----------



## jwhoff

Stewart Little


----------



## Bill Lins

Little John


----------



## cog41

Junior Samples (Hee Haw)


----------



## Bill Lins

Simon Bolivar


----------



## cog41

Bronko Nagurski (Chicago Bears)


----------



## Bill Lins

Nadia Comaneci


----------



## cog41

Curley Neil (Harlem Globetrotters)


----------



## RedTemplar

Neil Diamond


----------



## Bill Lins

Danny Thomas


----------



## THemenway

(Saint) Thomas Aquinas


----------



## cog41

Adlai Stevenson


----------



## Trout

Sam Houston


----------



## cog41

Harold Carmichael (Philadelphia Eagles)


----------



## Trout

Chase Utley (Philladephia Phillies) 
Go Phillies!http://espn.go.com/mlb/player/_/id/5383/chase-utley


----------



## cog41

Urijah Faber (UFC fighter)


----------



## THemenway

Franco Harris


----------



## cog41

Holly Hunter (actress)


----------



## RedTemplar

Hector Camacho


----------



## cog41

Chuck Howley (Good ol Dallas Cowboys)


----------



## Bill Lins

Howlin' Wolf


----------



## cog41

Wade Phillips(little Bum)


----------



## RedTemplar

Pythagoras- a square + b square = an unknown quantity of Masons


----------



## cog41

Peter Cushing (actor, a good Dr. Frankenstein)


----------



## jwhoff

Sam BAM Cunningham


----------



## RedTemplar

Clayton Moore- aka The Lone Ranger


----------



## Bill Lins

Morris Seligman Dees


----------



## cog41

Delbert McClinton


----------



## Bill Lins

Mary Magdalene


----------



## THemenway

Milo Hamilton 
(Voice of the Houston Astros)


----------



## Bill Lins

Harpo Marx


----------



## cog41

Monty Hall (Let's Make a Deal)


----------



## THemenway

Hunter Pence


----------



## Bill Lins

Pia Zadora


----------



## THemenway

Zane Grey


----------



## cog41

Zachary Taylor


----------



## K.S.

Timothy Zahn (novelist)


----------



## cog41

Zebulon Pike


----------



## RedTemplar

Plato


----------



## cog41

Peter Graves (actor)


----------



## THemenway

Gregg Bingham (Oilers)


----------



## Bill Lins

Bum Phillips


----------



## cog41

Patrick Henry


----------



## bgs942

Henry Winkler


----------



## jwhoff

Conrad Dobler  --- a dirty rotten *CRUNCH!*


----------



## RedTemplar

Dan ("You're no Jack Kennedy") Quayle


----------



## Bill Lins

Queen Elizabeth


----------



## cog41

Edgar Allan Poe


----------



## Bill Lins

Papa Bear


----------



## RedTemplar

Barabbas


----------



## cog41

Buddy Guy (guitar pickin, blues playing maestro)


----------



## bgs942

Guy Clark


----------



## Bill Lins

Clark Kent


----------



## RedTemplar

Kentucky Wildcats (#1 in Basketball,at least for now)


----------



## cog41

Wilford Brumley (actor)


----------



## bgs942

Bruce Lee


----------



## RedTemplar

Lee J. Cobb


----------



## K.S.

Chris Cooper (actor)


----------



## bgs942

Cooper Manning


----------



## cog41

Molly Henneberg (Fox News)


----------



## K.S.

Hal Holbrook


----------



## Bill Lins

Horatio Hornblower


----------



## RedTemplar

Hubert Horatio Humphrey


----------



## THemenway

Hunter S. Thompson


----------



## cog41

Tommy John


----------



## THemenway

John Cazale (The Godfather, Dog Day Afternoon, The Deer Hunter)


----------



## cog41

Carlo Gambino (Former Boss of Mafia's Gambino Family)


----------



## Bill Lins

Grandma Moses


----------



## RedTemplar

Mordecai-Sea Captain


----------



## Bill Lins

Methuselah


----------



## K.S.

Michael Flatley


----------



## Bill Lins

Francis of Assisi


----------



## cog41

Andy Williams


----------



## bgs942

William Faulkner


----------



## jwhoff

T. Boone Pickens


----------



## THemenway

Pau Gasol (Almost a Rocket, thanks for nothing Stern!!)


----------



## Bill Lins

God


----------



## RedTemplar

Grand Architect of the Universe


----------



## K.S.

Ursula Andress (1st Bond girl Honey Ryder)


----------



## Bill Lins

Andy Rooney


----------



## cog41

Red Stegall


----------



## Bill Lins

Stewart Owings


----------



## cog41

:w00t:





Bill_Lins77488 said:


> Stewart Owings



Oswald Chambers:w00t:


----------



## Bill Lins

Charmelle Garrett (city manager-Victoria, Texas)


----------



## cog41

Gary Stewart (late great country singer)


----------



## Bill Lins

Sheila Jackson Lee :gack:


----------



## RedTemplar

Lee Petty- Richard's dad


----------



## Bill Lins

Peaches & Herb


----------



## K.S.

Herb Brooks (1980 team-USA men's hockey coach)


----------



## Bill Lins

Brooks Robinson


----------



## millertime

Robert Zimmerman


----------



## cog41

Z Z Top


----------



## bgs942

Thornton Wilder


----------



## jwhoff

Willard Scott


----------



## cog41

Skeeter Davis (ole country singer)


----------



## Bill Lins

Dan'l Boone


----------



## cog41

Buster Douglas (first to beat Tyson)


----------



## Bill Lins

Douglas Fairbanks, Jr.


----------



## cog41

Fats Domino


----------



## Bill Lins

Danny Thomas


----------



## cog41

Tom Kite (golfer)


----------



## jwhoff

Kitty Carlyle


----------



## RedTemplar

Carl Jung


----------



## cog41

Jiminy Cricket


----------



## jwhoff

Christopher Columbus


----------



## K.S.

Chris Kattan (snl)


----------



## jwhoff

Kathryn Hepburn --- now there's a little class boys.


----------



## RedTemplar

Hal Holbrook


----------



## jwhoff

Hennie Youngman


----------



## cog41

Yonder Alonso (baseball player) and Yes I looked it up!


----------



## THemenway

Anna Kournikova


----------



## Bill Lins

Kato Kaelin


----------



## cog41

Katherine McVee (singer)


----------



## bgs942

Millard Fillmore


----------



## RedTemplar

Fred Flintstone- Past Grand Poo Bah of the Water Buffalo, or was that Barney?


----------



## cog41

Freddy Fender


----------



## jwhoff

Franklin D Roosevelt


----------



## Bill Lins

Roosevelt Grier (Pam's daddy & a pretty fair football player)


----------



## jwhoff

Greta Garbo --- nice in her own right


----------



## Bill Lins

Gabrielle Reece


----------



## jwhoff

Reece Witherspoon --- dynOmite in a small package


----------



## Bill Lins

Winnie Winkle


----------



## THemenway

Wilhelm Wundt 
(Father of Experimental Psychology)


----------



## cog41

Walter Scott


----------



## K.S.

Scott Glenn


----------



## bgs942

Glenn Beck


----------



## Bill Lins

Scott Glenn (actor)


----------



## cog41

Gladys Knight


----------



## Bill Lins

Kirsten Dunst


----------



## RedTemplar

Daisy Duke


----------



## cog41

Dandy Don Meredith


----------



## K.S.

Meredith Baxter


----------



## jwhoff

Shelly Winters


----------



## RedTemplar

Wilber Wright


----------



## cog41

Woody Woodpecker


----------



## Bill Lins

Warner Brothers


----------



## cog41

Bill Butler (of Red Sox fame)


----------



## K.S.

Brent Hatley (radio personality)


----------



## cog41

Harold Reynolds (MLB Network)


----------



## K.S.

Ray Manzarek


----------



## cog41

Martha Washington


----------



## RedTemplar

Washington Irving


----------



## Bill Lins

Irving Berlin


----------



## cog41

Betty Boop


----------



## Brent Heilman

Bucky Dent


----------



## jwhoff

Denton Cooley, MD


----------



## RedTemplar

Crazy Horse


----------



## jwhoff

Hos' Cartwright


----------



## Bill Lins

Carter Oosterhouse


----------



## cog41

Oscar Robertson


----------



## Bill Lins

Robert Stack


----------



## cog41

Sandy Duncan


----------



## Bill Lins

Duncan Hines


----------



## cog41

Howdy Doodie


----------



## Bill Lins

Durward Kirby


----------



## RedTemplar

Kilroy


----------



## cog41

Kate Jackson(actress)


----------



## jwhoff

Jesse Jackson, Rev.


----------



## Bill Lins

Jackson Browne


----------



## cog41

Bill Monroe (Father of Bluegrass)


----------



## RedTemplar

Maynard Ferguson (Here is a little jazz to go with that bluegrass)


----------



## K.S.

Frank Zappa


----------



## cog41

Zac Brown (zac brown band)


----------



## Bill Lins

Buford Pusser


----------



## cog41

Patricia O'Neal (actress)


----------



## RedTemplar

Olivia Newton John


----------



## K.S.

John F. Kennedy (because I was in Boston today)


----------



## Bill Lins

Kris Kringle (almost _too_ easy!)

Merry Christmas, Brethren!


----------



## cog41

Katie Holmes


----------



## jwhoff

Penelope Cruz


----------



## K.S.

Cary Elwes (actor)


----------



## Bill Lins

Ellery Queen


----------



## RedTemplar

Quasimodo


----------



## Bill Lins

Quentin Tarantino


----------



## cog41

Tony the Tiger (it's breakfast)


----------



## jwhoff

Tiger Woods  --- it's to late?


----------



## Bill Lins

Woody Hayes (former Ohio State FB coach)


----------



## RedTemplar

Harvey Wallbanger


----------



## cog41

Gary Bettenhausen (auto racing fame)


----------



## K.S.

Betty White


----------



## Bill Lins

Wilbur Mills (disgraced Ark. Congressman)


----------



## cog41

Malcolm Muggeridge (author)


----------



## jrsaldivar

*ask one to be one.*

Good morning, I have really trying to build my knowledge to join the lodge of a brotherhood. I have filled out a petition for the degree. I am in need of help, I live in the DFW area. Could I be helped?


----------



## cog41

*Re: ask one to be one.*



jrsaldivar said:


> Good morning, I have really trying to build my knowledge to join the lodge of a brotherhood. I have filled out a petition for the degree. I am in need of help, I live in the DFW area. Could I be helped?



Hope you got my pm. There is plenty of help on this forum.


As for names: (M)

Marty Robbins (one of the best voices ever)


----------



## jwhoff

Reese Witherspoon --- not sure she can sing, but she has beautiful blue eyes


----------



## cog41

Wilma Rudolph(Olympic medalist)


----------



## Bill Lins

Rudolph Reindeer (he of the red nose)


----------



## cog41

Raquel Welch


----------



## jwhoff

William Randolph Hearst --- he invented "yellow journalism" ... but they can't discuss that at UT any more since the Hearst Corp. funds the College of Journalism there.  That's what you call "smugged ink!"


----------



## RedTemplar

Hank Iba- The Basketball Coaches Coach ie. Adolph Rupp, Bobby Knight, Eddie Sutton, Roy whatshisname from North Carolina


----------



## jwhoff

Isaac Newton --- publisher of The King James Version of the Holy Bible ... Freemason extraordinaire, accepted the chair of his college at Cambridge University when the former holder suddenly quit saying he yielded the seat to the brightest mind of the day.  Leader of The Enlightenment.   Hank Iba ... great coach from Oklahoma City University ... viewed along with Coach Rupp as the best of all time (way to go RedTemplar!)


----------



## cog41

Nancy Drew (good ol kids mystery writer)


----------



## Bill Lins

Drew Pearson (retired Cowboy)


----------



## K.S.

Peter Dinklage


----------



## RedTemplar

Doc Watson


----------



## cog41

RedTemplar said:


> Doc Watson



A mighty fine picker indeed.



Wylie Coyote


----------



## jwhoff

Doug McClure


----------



## cog41

Maxwell Smart (special agent)


----------



## jwhoff

Syndley Whiplash ---and his dawg, Mutley!


----------



## cog41

Wilson Pickett (R & B Royalty)


----------



## Bill Lins

Percy Faith (bandleader)


----------



## bgs942

Faith Hill


----------



## RedTemplar

Hell and Ready(popular 1970s singer. I am Woman)


----------



## Bill Lins

Regis Philbin


----------



## koricua74

Phil Collins


----------



## Bill Lins

Colin Chapman- race car builder (Lotus)


----------



## cog41

Cotton Mather (New England Puritan)


----------



## Bill Lins

Marshall Bruce Mathers III   (guess?)


----------



## Kenneth Lottman

Bill_Lins77488 said:
			
		

> Marshall Bruce Mathers III   (guess?)



Eminem


----------



## Bill Lins

Kenneth Lottman said:


> Eminem



Ding, ding, ding, ding... we have a winner!


----------



## jwhoff

Phillip II, Spanish monarch with expansive goals


----------



## cog41

Pope Pius IX


----------



## jwhoff

Prince Valient


----------



## cog41

Vann Johnson (actor)


----------



## jwhoff

John Mitchell -- crashed with Tricky Dick Nixon


----------



## bgs942

Mitch Miller


----------



## jwhoff

Mighty Mouse


----------



## cog41

Moshe Dayan (Israeli military hero and politician)


----------



## jwhoff

Daniel Webster --- an even more dangerous man of words, letters, and ideals


----------



## Bill Lins

Wynonna Judd


----------



## jwhoff

Jerome Irons


----------



## Bill Lins

Ivanka Trump


----------



## RedTemplar

Truman Capote


----------



## Beathard

Chuck Conners - Lucas McCain on the Rifleman


----------



## Bill Lins

Cain (brother of Abel)


----------



## cog41

Cale Yarborough (nascar great)


----------



## jwhoff

Conrad Twitty --- country singer


----------



## Bill Lins

Yancey Thigpen- former NFL player​


----------



## jwhoff

Tiny Tim --- never made the cut


----------



## Bill Lins

Toonerville Trolley


----------



## Kenneth Lottman

Travis tritt


----------



## Bill Lins

Trini Lopez (singer)


----------



## Brent Heilman

Lyle Lovett


----------



## Preston DuBose

Larry Flint


----------



## cog41

Fiddlin Frenchy Burke (Cajun music)


----------



## K.S.

Boy George. (haha-1st thing that popped into my mind)


----------



## cog41

Gayle Sayers (Chicago Bears)


----------



## RedTemplar

Savior Faire (is everywhere)


----------



## Bill Lins

K.S. said:


> Boy George. (haha-1st thing that popped into my mind)



You're beginning to frighten me, Brother.  :scared:


----------



## Bill Lins

Finola Hughes (oh, yeah!)


----------



## cog41

Heather Locklear


----------



## Bill Lins

Linda Lovelace


----------



## RedTemplar

Lady Godiva


----------



## Kenneth Lottman

Gordon Ramsey


----------



## bakweena

*need help*

I want to be a mason bakweenawhite@yahoo.com


----------



## jwhoff

Freddie Fender --- Latin soul


----------



## K.S.

Ferdinand Magellan


----------



## K.S.

You're beginning to frighten me, Brother.  :scared:[/QUOTE]

No worries brother. I'm just having fun. I figured if it was the first thing I thought of...it's going on there.


----------



## cog41

Mario Batalli (Chef)


----------



## jwhoff

Barry Mannalow --- turn that down please


----------



## Kenneth Lottman

Martin Bashir news journalist


----------



## cog41

Billy Gibbons (Z Z Top)


----------



## K.S.

Geri Halliwell (spice girl)


----------



## jwhoff

Hank Williams --- better than the boy


----------



## cog41

jwhoff said:


> Hank Williams --- better than the boy



Yep, boy is good but dad much better.



Waylon Jennings


----------



## Bill Lins

James Arness (R.I.P., Marshal Dillon)


----------



## RedTemplar

Ahab the Arab (Shiek of the burning sands)


----------



## cog41

Alonzo Stagg (of football past)


----------



## bgs942

Stanley Kubrick


----------



## jwhoff

Ken Stabler --- da Snake!


----------



## K.S.

Steve Winwood


----------



## jwhoff

Wilson Pickett --- still _*setting on the dock of the bay*_


----------



## RedTemplar

Pecos Bill


----------



## Bill Lins

Bill Hickok (some thought him "_Wild_")


----------



## jwhoff

Harry Belafanote --- _Mary's Boy Child_, my favorite Christmas song sung with an island beat.


----------



## Bill Lins

Bela Lugosi (he had his own way of celebrating Christmas)


----------



## jwhoff

Larry Brown --- pretty much coached basketball everywhere


----------



## bgs942

Benny Goodman


----------



## jwhoff

Gary Player


----------



## bgs942

Peter Marshall (circle gets the square)


----------



## RedTemplar

Marshal Dillon ("Keep that up, Festus, and you'll be limping just like Chester.")


----------



## jwhoff

Darby Douglas


----------



## MasonMedic

Dwight Yoakam


----------



## Blake Bowden

Yuri Gagarin


----------



## Brent Heilman

Gene Cernan


----------



## cog41

Cecil B. DeMille (movie producer)


----------



## RedTemplar

Doyle Lawson (and Quicksilver)


----------



## cog41

RedTemplar said:


> Doyle Lawson (and Quicksilver)



Yessiree!



Liv Tyler (actress,daughter of rocker Steven Tyler)


----------



## bgs942

Tyler Perry


----------



## cog41

Peter Graves (actor)


----------



## jwhoff

Gabby Hayes


----------



## bgs942

Hayes Carll (Texas singer/songwriter)


----------



## jwhoff

Carol  Burnett


----------



## RedTemplar

Beowulf


----------



## jwhoff

Beethoven


----------



## Blake Bowden

Bob Bullock


----------



## bgs942

Bob Seger


----------



## jwhoff

Sam Snead


----------



## RedTemplar

Sparky Anderson (Mgr. Big Red Machine)


----------



## cog41

Art Carney (actor)


----------



## bgs942

Carnie Wilson


----------



## cog41

Wilfred Benitez (boxing welterweight champ n 70's)


----------



## Bill Lins

Bobby Fischer (chess champion)


----------



## Blake Bowden

Fred Armisen (Saturday Night Live Actor)


----------



## bgs942

Albert Pike


----------



## cog41

Paul Harvey ("And now you know the rest of the story")


----------



## bgs942

Harvey Korman


----------



## cog41

Karen Kingsbury (author)


----------



## bgs942

Kyle Busch


----------



## K.S.

Billy Corgan (singer, songwriter, guitarist)


----------



## cog41

Charlie Pride


----------



## bgs942

Peter Graves


----------



## K.S.

Geoff Bodine


----------



## Bill Lins

Brett Bodine


----------



## RedTemplar

Bobby Allison


----------



## Bill Lins

Alice Cooper


----------



## Blake Bowden

Cal Perkins


----------



## bgs942

Peter Frampton


----------



## Roach

Paul Newmen


----------



## bgs942

Norman Mailer


----------



## RedTemplar

Minnie Pearl


----------



## jwhoff

Adam Ant --- a big time hero of mine.


----------



## cog41

Andy Griffith


----------



## jwhoff

Gary Coleman


----------



## Bill Lins

Pearl Bailey


----------



## jwhoff

Beetle Bailey


----------



## RedTemplar

Bailey Howell


----------



## Blake Bowden

Harry Winston


----------



## Bill Lins

Winston Churchill


----------



## bgs942

Charlie Chaplin


----------



## RedTemplar

Charlie Chan


----------



## K.S.

Charlie Sheen


----------



## jwhoff

Shane


----------



## cog41

Starr Parker (journalist)


----------



## Bill Lins

Parker Posey


----------



## bgs942

Parker Stevenson


----------



## Bill Lins

Stephan Pastis (one of my favorite cartoonists)


----------



## bgs942

Pat Green


----------



## Bill Lins

Green DeWitt  (Blake'll like this one- "Come and Take It")


----------



## jwhoff

Peter Jennings --- journalist, deceased


----------



## bgs942

Jennings Osborne


----------



## RedTemplar

Opie Taylor


----------



## Bill Lins

Taylor Lautner


----------



## Kenneth Lottman

Luther Vandross


----------



## Blake Bowden

Pauly Shore


----------



## cog41

Sam Bass


----------



## bgs942

Bart Starr


----------



## RedTemplar

Stew D. Baker


----------



## K.S.

Bear Grylls


----------



## bgs942

Gerald Ford


----------



## cog41

Franklin Graham (Billy's boy)


----------



## bgs942

Graham Nash


----------



## cog41

Nancy Drew


----------



## Bill Lins

Drew Barrymore


----------



## RedTemplar

Buddy Baker-NASCAR Driver from years ago


----------



## bgs942

Benjamin Harrison


----------



## cog41

Helen Keller


----------



## K.S.

Keith Urban


----------



## Bill Lins

Urban Meyer (college football coach)


----------



## jwhoff

Vanessa Williams   --- beautiful eyes


----------



## bgs942

William Shatner


----------



## jwhoff

Skate Russell


----------



## bgs942

Russell Simmons


----------



## VEIGHTR

Selma Hyack


----------



## cog41

Hugh O'Brian (old actor)


----------



## jwhoff

Oliver Twist


----------



## VEIGHTR

Ted Bell ( Author )


----------



## RedTemplar

Belle Starr


----------



## jwhoff

Stanley Morgan


----------



## Bill Lins

Morgan Fairchild


----------



## jwhoff

Frederick Von Beethoven   --- a brother of the first order


----------



## Bill Lins

Betty Brock Bell (disgraced judge)


----------



## jwhoff

Betty White --- one fine lady


----------



## Bill Lins

Walt Whitman


----------



## Blake Bowden

Wil Wheaton


----------



## Bill Lins

Winston Churchill


----------



## jwhoff

Winnie the Pooh


----------



## bgs942

Phillip Zimmerman


----------



## RedTemplar

Zephaniah


----------



## VEIGHTR

Zack braff


----------



## cog41

Barbara Eden (Jeanie)


----------



## VEIGHTR

Ernie Hudson (  GhostBusters )


----------



## Jvfphoto

Dennis Hopper


----------



## Blake Bowden

Harvey Keitel


----------



## VEIGHTR

Kevin Smith ( Clerks )


----------



## bgs942

Salvador Dali


----------



## RedTemplar

Dopey (lives with Snow White)


----------



## bgs942

Dryden (word dude)


----------



## cog41

Dave Dudley (singer)


----------



## jwhoff

David


----------



## Bill Lins

Dudley Do-Right (RCMP)


----------



## bgs942

Droopy Dog


----------



## jwhoff

Dirty Dingus MaGhee --- best part Frank Sanatria every played.


----------



## cog41

Mighty Joe Young (the gorilla)


----------



## bgs942

Young MC (busted a move)


----------



## Bill Lins

MC Hammer


----------



## bgs942

Hammurabi


----------



## Bill Lins

Harvey Wallbanger


----------



## RedTemplar

Wesley Unseld


----------



## bgs942

Upton Sinclair


----------



## cog41

Stanley Karnow (author,journalist)


----------



## bgs942

Keith Urban


----------



## jwhoff

Urban Fryer  --- Hammurabi had his own code written on a column.


----------



## RedTemplar

Friar Tuck


----------



## bgs942

Tucker Max


----------



## jwhoff

Tina Turner  --- ah the good Friar himself.


----------



## K.S.

Tobin James (vintner)


----------



## cog41

Junior Brown (singer)


----------



## Mlugo1247

Benjamin Franklin


----------



## jwhoff

Faun Frankenstein --- now there's a gal who can work a room!


----------



## Bill Lins

Franklin Graham- Billy's boy


----------



## RedTemplar

Graham Nash


----------



## Txmason

Ralph Nader (not my type of guy just a name)

Sent from my iPhone using Freemasonry


----------



## Beathard

May King Cole


----------



## bgs942

Cole Porter


----------



## Bill Lins

Porter Waggoner


----------



## RedTemplar

Wilbur Wright


----------



## Bill Lins

Wright Patman


----------



## bgs942

Pat Paulsen


----------



## RedTemplar

Paul Patton- Former governor of Ky


----------



## bgs942

Pat Riley


----------



## jwhoff

Riley Fingers


----------



## bgs942

Fred Astaire


----------



## jwhoff

Audrey Hepburn


----------



## bgs942

Herb Alpert


----------



## Bill Lins

Al Anon :wink:


----------



## RedTemplar

Adolph Oliver Booby


----------



## bgs942

Boo Radley


----------



## Bill Lins

Ronald Reagan


----------



## bgs942

Ron Howard


----------



## RedTemplar

Howard Sprague (Mayberry's clerk)


----------



## bgs942

Spencer Tracy


----------



## jwhoff

Theodore Roosevelt --- _brother mason and ah heck of a rough rider too_


----------



## bgs942

Roger Miller


----------



## cog41

Mitch McConnell ( US Senator)


----------



## RedTemplar

Marcel Ledbetter (cousin of Jerry Clower)


----------



## bgs942

Louis Armstrong


----------



## cog41

Ashley Judd


----------



## Txmason

Jimmy Johnson (Cowboys Owner)

Sent from my iPhone using Freemasonry


----------



## Bill Lins

Jackson Browne


----------



## bgs942

Bob Hope


----------



## RedTemplar

Hope Lange


----------



## bgs942

Lana Turner


----------



## Bill Lins

Tina Turner!


----------



## bgs942

Thomas Paine


----------



## jwhoff

Payne Webber


----------



## bgs942

Webb Pierce


----------



## RedTemplar

Phillip Morris


----------



## bgs942

Morris Claiborne


----------



## jwhoff

Clarence Witherspoon


----------



## bgs942

Walt Whitman


----------



## cog41

Wilma Flintstone


----------



## bgs942

Ford Fairlane


----------



## jwhoff

Freddie Fender


----------



## K.S.

Frank Sinatra


----------



## bgs942

Sam Walton


----------



## david918

Wally Moon


----------



## Bill Lins

Moon Mullins


----------



## bgs942

Mutt Lange


----------



## jwhoff

Lana Turner - Mommy Dearest


----------



## RedTemplar

The Kentucky Wildcats- 2012 NCAA Basketball Champions


----------



## bgs942

Wild Kratts (gotta love PBS)


----------



## jwhoff

Kentucky Wildcats 2012 SEC Champions and NCAA DIV I National Champions for the eighth glorious time ... look out UCLA!


----------



## Mlugo1247

Wayne Gretzky


----------



## bgs942

Grace Kelly


----------



## jwhoff

Gordy Howe - The true SLAP shot artist!


----------



## maypearlflash

Halle Barry


----------



## RedTemplar

Barry White


----------



## david918

Walt Disney


----------



## bgs942

Dean Dillon


----------



## david918

Donald Trump


----------



## bgs942

Truman Capote


----------



## RedTemplar

Calvin Coolidge- "I choose not to run"


----------



## cog41

Christopher Plummer (actor)


----------



## RedTemplar

Paul Simon ("Still crazy after all these years.")


----------



## bgs942

Simon Lebon


----------



## jwhoff

Paul Winfield - _el Padre grande_


----------



## RedTemplar

Winfield Scott- Union General


----------



## jwhoff

Scot Fitzgerald  --- F. that is


----------



## bgs942

Fats Waller


----------



## jwhoff

Wally Beaver


----------



## bgs942

Beaver Cleaver


----------



## cog41

Cornell Wilde


----------



## bgs942

Willie Nelson


----------



## jwhoff

Nelson Riddle


----------



## bgs942

Redd Foxx


----------



## RedTemplar

Frederick March


----------



## bgs942

Miles Davis


----------



## cog41

Dick Tracey


----------



## RedTemplar

Trace Adkins


----------



## bgs942

Adlai Stevenson


----------



## cog41

Simon Bolivar


----------



## RedTemplar

Bull Durham


----------



## cog41

Doobie Brothers


----------



## bgs942

Brothers Grimm


----------



## RedTemplar

Grim Reaper


----------



## cog41

Roberta Flack (singer)


----------



## bgs942

Flavor Flav


----------



## cog41

(Sir) Francis Drake


----------



## bgs942

Danny Glover


----------



## jwhoff

Gilbert O Sullivan


----------



## bgs942

Sam Houston


----------



## RedTemplar

Harvey Wallbanger


----------



## jwhoff

William Tell


----------



## cog41

Tom Matte (#41 of the old Colts)


----------



## Bill Lins

Marlee Matlin- deaf actress


----------



## bgs942

Matt Sorum


----------



## RedTemplar

Shirley Booth


----------



## bgs942

Booth Tarkington


----------



## jwhoff

Terry Bradshaw  --- Tom Matte, started nine or 10 games when Johnny U had a injury.  Tool the Colts to the championship game too.  Tough ole Cuss!


----------



## cog41

Barbara Billingsley (June cleaver)


----------



## bgs942

Bill Gates


----------



## cog41

Gwenneth Paltrow


----------



## jwhoff

Paul Warfield


----------



## bgs942

Warren Buffett


----------



## cog41

Blue Moon Odom (pitcher)


----------



## david918

Owen Daniels


----------



## jwhoff

Daniel DeFoe


----------



## Star Mztyk

DeForest Kelly      ( Damnit Jim!  Im a Doctor, not a bricklayer.)


----------



## RedTemplar

King Kelly Coleman (Legendary Ky High School Basketball Star in the 1950's)


----------



## cog41

Cole Younger


----------



## Blake Bowden

Yogi Berra


----------



## bgs942

Barry Gibb


----------



## jwhoff

Gilbert O'Sullivan


----------



## RedTemplar

Ovid


----------



## bgs942

Octavius


----------



## Star Mztyk

Oscar Robertson        (The Big O)


----------



## jwhoff

Robert Frost


----------



## bgs942

Frosty the Snowman


----------



## Star Mztyk

Snow White    (and The  Huntsman)


----------



## cog41

Willy Wonka


----------



## bgs942

Walt Whitman


----------



## jwhoff

William the Conqueror


----------



## bgs942

Conan the Barbarian


----------



## cog41

Benjamin Netenyahu


----------



## Star Mztyk

Barbara Eden (I Dream of Genie)


----------



## Star Mztyk

Sorry My Mind went elsewhere....cant explain..
Benjamin Netanyahu......


----------



## cog41

Nelson Cruz (the baseball Texas Rangers)


----------



## RedTemplar

Charles Kuralt


----------



## bgs942

Knute Rockne


----------



## Star Mztyk

Robert Griffin III   (RG3)


----------



## RHS

George Foreman


----------



## RedTemplar

Frank Howard- Baseball player


----------



## jwhoff

Howard Cosell


----------



## cog41

Colt McCoy


----------



## jwhoff

McClain Stevens


----------



## SeeKer.mm

Stone Cold Steve Austin!


----------



## jwhoff

Adele Stevenson


----------



## RedTemplar

Steven Tyler


----------



## Star Mztyk

Ty Cobb


----------



## bgs942

Cole Porter


----------



## Star Mztyk

Porter Wagoner


----------



## RedTemplar

Wayne Newton


----------



## jwhoff

Nancy Drew


----------



## cog41

Don Garlitt (drag racer of days gone by) aka Big Daddy


----------



## jwhoff

Geronimo!


----------



## RedTemplar

Gunga Din


----------



## bgs942

Diogenes


----------



## jwhoff

Dean Martin


----------



## cog41

Marty Liquori (old distance runner)


----------



## bgs942

Lou Brock


----------



## cog41

Ben Gazzara. (Run for Your Life)


----------



## bgs942

George Washington Carver


----------



## jwhoff

Connie Francis  "Where the Boys Are"


----------



## SeeKer.mm

Fred Flintstone


----------



## RedTemplar

Fireball Roberts


----------



## bgs942

Robert Redford


----------



## SeeKer.mm

Ricky Gervais


----------



## Star Mztyk

Gerry Cooney


----------



## bgs942

Conrad Hilton


----------



## SeeKer.mm

Harold Meyerson


----------



## bgs942

Mike Wallace


----------



## jwhoff

Wilson Pickett


----------



## SeeKer.mm

Paul Bunyon


----------



## bgs942

Bun E. Carlos (for all the Cheap Trick fans)


----------



## SeeKer.mm

Cameron Diaz


----------



## jwhoff

Barry White


----------



## bgs942

Wilma Flintstone


----------



## cog41

Frank Costello (crime boss)


----------



## jwhoff

Calvin  ... Cooledge


----------



## SeeKer.mm

Cassius Clay


----------



## jwhoff

Claudius


----------



## RedTemplar

Cato


----------



## Blake Bowden

Rodney Carrington


----------



## SeeKer.mm

Carlos Santana


----------



## bgs942

Santa Claus


----------



## SeeKer.mm

Christopher hitchens


----------



## Brent Heilman

Hoyt Axton


----------



## jwhoff

Allen Alda


----------



## cog41

Allison Krause


----------



## SeeKer.mm

Kevin Durant


----------



## Star Mztyk

Dusty Rhodes


----------



## Brent Heilman

Ric Flair


----------



## jwhoff

Franco


----------



## Star Mztyk

General Francisco Franco


----------



## Star Mztyk

Connie Francis


----------



## bgs942

Francis Bacon


----------



## cog41

Bell Star


----------



## RedTemplar

Stanley Livingston (played Chip on My Three Sons)


----------



## cog41

Lash Larue


----------



## jwhoff

Larry Hagman ... he's _actually_ back, what would Mary Martin say?


----------



## cog41

Harper Lee  (To Kill A Mockingbird)


----------



## Star Mztyk

Lee Greenwood    (I am proud to be an American)


----------



## cog41

Star Mztyk said:


> Lee Greenwood (I am proud to be an American)



Me too!!!



Garfield


----------



## SeeKer.mm

Gearge Jones


----------



## bgs942

Joseph Pulitzer


----------



## Star Mztyk

Paul Simon


----------



## Brent Heilman

Simon Cowell


----------



## bgs942

Conway Twitty


----------



## RedTemplar

Tanya Tucker


----------



## Star Mztyk

Tucker Carlson


----------



## jwhoff

Carl Marx


----------



## jwhoff

Mattie Mota


----------



## bgs942

Mort Walker


----------



## RedTemplar

Wee Willie Winkle


----------



## jwhoff

Winkie Wright


----------



## bgs942

William Faulkner


----------



## jwhoff

Franco


----------



## jwhoff

Frank Sinatra


----------



## bgs942

Sinbad


----------



## jwhoff

Sinclair Lewis


----------



## bgs942

Lewis Black


----------



## ACunninghamIII

Dick Van Dyke


----------



## jwhoff

Dennis Weaver


----------



## bgs942

Warren Zevon


----------



## jwhoff

Zeke Bredkawski (spell check)  Green Bay quarterback of yesteryear


----------



## bgs942

Basil King


----------



## RedTemplar

Kubla Khan


----------



## jwhoff

King Tut


----------



## bgs942

Totie Fields


----------



## RedTemplar

Frank James (brother of Jesse James)


----------



## bgs942

James Garner


----------



## jwhoff

George Gobble (bless your little pea-pickin' heart)


----------



## Blake Bowden

George Harrison


----------



## RedTemplar

Harrison Ford


----------



## jwhoff

Franklin D. Roosevelt


----------



## bgs942

Richard Nixon


----------



## crono782

Norman Rockwell


----------



## jwhoff

Richard Geer


----------



## Brent Heilman

Graham Chapman


----------



## crono782

Charlie Sheen


----------



## cog41

Snidely Whiplash


----------



## crono782

Walt Disney


----------



## RedTemplar

Don Ho


----------



## CajunTinMan

Herbert Hoover


----------



## Custer148

Henry Ford


----------



## crono782

Fred Savage


----------



## Custer148

Samuel Clemens


----------



## cog41

Carly Simon


----------



## CajunTinMan

Stephen King


----------



## Custer148

Kevin Costner


----------



## Benjamin Baxter

Chris Christie

Sent from my iPad


----------



## crono782

Che Guevara


----------



## RedTemplar

Genghis Khan


----------



## jwhoff

Charlie Chan


----------



## RedTemplar

Carol Channing


----------



## ThanatosTA

So are we on "C" or did it revert back to "K"?

Either way, Keith Richards for "K" and Charlize Theron for "C"


----------



## crono782

Not sure how we got on "C". The last one in the line was "Kahn" so the new one should begin w/ a "K". Ah well..


Ron Howard


----------



## bullrack33

Howie Mandel


----------



## ThanatosTA

Mandy Patinkin


----------



## crono782

Patrick Swayze


----------



## CajunTinMan

Shirley Temple


----------



## ThanatosTA

Tom Arnold


----------



## crono782

Aaron Burr


----------



## ThanatosTA

Ben Franklin


----------



## crono782

Ferdinand Magellan


----------



## ThanatosTA

Martin Scorsese


----------



## Custer148

Steve Jobs


----------



## rpbrown

Jim Bowie


----------



## polmjonz

Barry White


----------



## ThanatosTA

Wilford Brimley


----------



## crono782

Bill Cosby


----------



## RedTemplar

Clem Kadiddlehopper


----------



## CajunTinMan

Kirk Douglas


----------



## ThanatosTA

David Letterman


----------



## Custer148

Leonard Lindly


----------



## ThanatosTA

Leon Lett


----------



## RedTemplar

Linda Lavin


----------



## jwhoff

Lynne Moore (Colts ... No. 24)


----------



## crono782

Maynard Keenan


----------



## jwhoff

Kareem Abdul Jabbar


----------



## crono782

Johnny Manziel. Gig 'em!


----------



## Texas_Mason1401

R:.W:. M. Boyd Patterson Jr.


----------



## CajunTinMan

Pete Rose


----------



## Custer148

Ron Howard


----------



## ThanatosTA

Harry Anderson


----------



## crono782

Arnold Schwarzenegger


----------



## Custer148

Sam Spade


----------



## jwhoff

Sidney Moncriff


----------



## RedTemplar

Montgomery Clift


----------



## RedTemplar

Montgomery Clift


----------



## CajunTinMan

Carrie Underwood


----------



## ThanatosTA

Ursula Le Guin


----------



## jwhoff

George Goble


----------



## crono782

Gladys Knight


----------



## CajunTinMan

Kate Beckensale


----------



## Custer148

Blake Shelton


----------



## ThanatosTA

Gene Simmons


----------



## crono782

Simon Pegg


----------



## jwhoff

Peggie Lee


----------



## RedTemplar

Levi Strauss


----------



## ThanatosTA

Steve Vai


----------



## crono782

Vera-Ellen


----------



## CajunTinMan

Ethan Hawke


----------



## jwhoff

Hammerin' Hank Aaron


----------



## ThanatosTA

Halle Berry


----------



## jwhoff

Bennie Goodman


----------



## DJGurkins

Don Henley  sorry comp had a misshap lol


----------



## DJGurkins

George Bush


----------



## jwhoff

George Gobal


----------



## crono782

Graham Chapman


----------



## DJGurkins

Carrie underwood


----------



## jwhoff

Yuri Andropov

_thanks ... that was and easy one, not_.


----------



## DJGurkins

Andrew Jackson


----------



## jwhoff

Jack Benny


----------



## RedTemplar

Benny Hill


----------



## Blake Bowden

Holly Hunter


----------



## DJGurkins

Hugh Grant


----------



## jwhoff

Grace Kelly


----------



## DJGurkins

Kevin bacon


----------



## jwhoff

Bonnie Prince Charley


----------



## jwhoff

Chuck Berry


----------



## RedTemplar

Blackjack John J. Pershing


----------



## jwhoff

Penelope PitStop


----------



## crono782

Pierce Brosnan


Freemason Connect Premium App


----------



## Ashlar76

Brian Bosworth


Freemason Connect Premium App


----------



## DJGurkins

Peter Boyle

Freemason Connect Premium App


----------



## texasmason791

Babe Ruth


Freemason Connect Premium App


----------



## jwhoff

Red Adair


----------



## RedTemplar

Abraham


----------



## DJGurkins

Andy Griffith

Freemason Connect Premium App


----------



## Ashlar76

Gabrielle Union


Freemason Connect Premium App


----------



## RedTemplar

Uriah Heep


----------



## credo73

Hugh Hefner 

Freemason Connect Premium App


----------



## Ashlar76

Howard Stern


Freemason Connect Premium App


----------



## jwhoff

Stanley Morgan


----------



## credo73

Morgan Freeman


----------



## jwhoff

Franco


----------



## credo73

Frankie Avalon


----------



## Ashlar76

Antonio Banderas


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## jwhoff

Barabbas


----------



## Txmason

B.A. Baraccas


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## RedTemplar

Belshazzar


----------



## Brother

Bob Hope

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## jwhoff

Heddi Lamar


----------



## Brother

Larry Bird


----------



## credo73

Barry Bonds


----------



## jwhoff

Bobby Banks


----------



## Danbeaux

Bob Lilly


----------



## jwhoff

Leonard Nemoi


----------



## CajunTinMan

Ned Beatty


----------



## Brother

Bill Elliot

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## jwhoff

Elliot Goule


----------



## DJGurkins

Greg Allman 

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## RedTemplar

Adoniram


----------



## texasmason791

Adam Sandler


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## jwhoff

Samuel B. Adams


----------



## Ashlar76

Adrian Peterson


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## CajunTinMan

Paul McCartney


----------



## Kaos

Mark Wahlberg 


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## texasmason791

Walt Disney


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## jwhoff

Darius The Great


----------



## Ashlar76

George Burns


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## jwhoff

Ben Casey


----------



## cog41

Cowboy Weaver


----------



## jwhoff

William Penn


----------



## RedTemplar

Prometheus


----------



## texasmason791

Paul revere


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## jwhoff

Rod Sterling


----------



## texasmason791

Sean Penn


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## jwhoff

Parmenides


----------



## Hughey

Michael Jordan

Bro. Hughey


----------



## jwhoff

Jeromy Irons


----------



## Hughey

Scottie Pippen

Bro. Hughey


----------



## jwhoff

Phillip Morris


----------



## texasmason791

Michael waltrip


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Roach

Wilt Chamberlain


----------



## lawyer_taj

Tuedor Jackson Esq.


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Mlugo1247

Clint Black


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## usmc05

Brett michaels


----------



## Mlugo1247

Mickey Mouse 


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## stuntman98

montell williams

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Roach

William Pickett


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Mlugo1247

Patricia Arquette 


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## BrianMDowns

Alton Brown


North Bend Lodge #346
Cleves, OH


----------



## RedTemplar

Buford Pusser


----------



## Teergear67

George Strait


William R Teer Sr


----------



## jwhoff

Sir Francis Bacon ... good brother of us all


----------



## stuntman98

Billy Blanks

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## kc9qqj

Bart Simpson 

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## stuntman98

Samuel l jackson

Sent from my V8000_USA_Cricket using Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Brother

Jimeny Cricket

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## ARizo1011

Charles Lindbergh


Freemasonry


----------



## kc9qqj

Leopold Mozart 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Roach

Mickey Gilley


----------



## Brother

Gene Autrey

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Ashlar76

Adam Sandler


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Brother

Sam Houston

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## JManley215

Halle Berry

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## kc9qqj

Benjamin Franklin 

Entered Apprentice


----------



## Willh1990

Frank Sinatra 

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## jwhoff

Sal Bando


----------



## Txmason

Marlon Brando


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Willh1990

Billie Jean 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Txmason

George Jones


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## jwhoff

Jermain Jackson


----------



## stuntman98

John gotti

Sent from my V8000_USA_Cricket using Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Willh1990

George Washington 

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## jwhoff

Wilfredo Benitez


----------



## Willh1990

Benji Wilson 

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## jwhoff

Walter Winchell


----------



## Willh1990

Winston Churchill 

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Brother

Chris Ladew

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## jwhoff

Lorenzo de Zavala, brother mason and hero of Texas independance


----------



## stuntman98

Zachary Quinto

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## jwhoff

Quincy Jones


----------



## jwhoff

Jorge Ramos


----------



## RedTemplar

Rip Torn


----------



## stuntman98

Thomas church

PM Pride of Walton #110
SW Sons of Light #77
Spain Military Consistory Orient of Europe
Grand Technician WFOT


----------



## dew_time

Chuck Norris

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## stuntman98

Nomar garciaparra

PM Pride of Walton #110
SW Sons of Light #77
Spain Military Consistory Orient of Europe
Grand Technician WFOT


----------



## Roach

George Jones


----------



## stuntman98

John "bones" jones

PM Pride of Walton #110
SW Sons of Light #77
Spain Military Consistory Orient of Europe
Grand Technician WFOT


----------



## Brother

James Arnes

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## dew_time

Alfred Hitchcock

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## RedTemplar

Hammurabi


----------



## Brother

Hiram Abiff

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Roach

Al Jarreau


----------



## stuntman98

Joe Jackson

PM Pride of Walton #110
SW Sons of Light #77
Spain Military Consistory Orient of Europe
Grand Technician WFOT


----------



## dew_time

Jerry Lewis

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## jwhoff

Leon Russell


----------



## stuntman98

Russell crow

PM Pride of Walton #110
SW Sons of Light #77
Spain Military Consistory Orient of Europe
Grand Technician WFOT


----------



## Brother

Charlie Pride

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## dew_time

Paris Hilton

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## nilson

Hank arron


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## jwhoff

Andy Rooney


----------



## dew_time

Randy Travis

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## jwhoff

Trevor Burick


----------



## stuntman98

Bob backland

PM Pride of Walton #110
SW Sons of Light #77
Spain Military Consistory Orient of Europe
Grand Technician WFOT


----------



## dew_time

Betty White

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Brother

Walt Garrison

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## dbenton414

George clooney


D. Benton 
Junior Steward
Fountain City Lodge #757


----------



## Brother

Charlie Chaplin

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## dew_time

Charlie Sheen

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Brother

Steve McQueen

Senior Deacon Empire Lodge 586
Haggai Chapter 53
Haggai Council 38
KT Sword Bearer McKinney Commandery 34


----------



## stuntman98

Matt miller

PM Pride of Walton #110
SW Sons of Light #77
Spain Military Consistory Orient of Europe
Grand Technician WFOT


----------



## dew_time

Mike Tyson

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Brother

Trace Adkins

Senior Deacon Empire Lodge 586
Haggai Chapter 53
Haggai Council 38
KT Sword Bearer McKinney Commandery 34


----------



## dew_time

Adam West

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## RedTemplar

Wendell Wilkie


----------



## Monsignor

Willy Wonka. 


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Danbeaux

William F Buckley


----------



## Bro. Vincent

Me!


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## dew_time

Vivien Leigh

Sent from my LG-VM696 using Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## dew_time

Lars Ulrich

Sent from my LG-VM696


----------



## j_gimpy

Ulf, Jarl of Denmark



Entered Apprentice Mason
Phoenix Lodge #154
Sumner, Washington


----------



## RedTemplar

Ursula Andress


----------



## NativeSteel

Jack black

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## seanmitch

Brian adams

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Brother

Archie Bunker

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## NativeSteel

Blake Griffin

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Brother

Gene Autry

Senior Deacon Empire Lodge 586
Haggai Chapter 53
Haggai Council 38
KT Sword Bearer McKinney Commandery34


----------



## NativeSteel

Allistair Overreem

" SEMPER ANTICUS "


----------



## Lowcarbjc

Obi-Wan Kenobi 




Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Brother

Kevin Fowler

Senior Deacon Empire Lodge 586
Haggai Chapter 53
Haggai Council 38
KT Sword Bearer McKinney Commandery34


----------



## NativeSteel

Frank Stallone

" SEMPER ANTICUS "


----------



## Brother

Sam Elliot

Senior Deacon Empire Lodge 586
Haggai Chapter 53
Haggai Council 38
KT Sword Bearer McKinney Commandery34


----------



## NativeSteel

Eli Whitney

" SEMPER ANTICUS "


----------



## Brother

William Shatner

Senior Deacon Empire Lodge 586
Haggai Chapter 53
Haggai Council 38
KT Sword Bearer McKinney Commandery34


----------



## NativeSteel

Strom Thurman

" SEMPER ANTICUS "


----------



## dew_time

Terry Bradshaw

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## dtobecker

Boris Jelzin


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Brother

John Wayne

Senior Deacon Empire Lodge 586
Haggai Chapter 53
Haggai Council 38
KT Sword Bearer McKinney Commandery34


----------



## dew_time

Willie Nelson

Doug Jewell
Entered Apprentice
Reynoldsburg  #340
Ohio Grand Lodge of The F&AM


----------



## NativeSteel

Bro. Nat king Cole

" SEMPER ANTICUS "


----------



## gavel

seanmitch said:


> Brian adams
> 
> Freemason Connect Mobile



We should take our daily advancement in masonry very well. And also consider the main principles our order was found.

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## DJGurkins

Andy Dick


----------



## NativeSteel

Dean martin

" SEMPER ANTICUS "


----------



## jwhoff

Manley P. Hall


----------



## NativeSteel

Hank Hill

" SEMPER ANTICUS "


----------



## dew_time

Happy Gilmore

Doug Jewell
Entered Apprentice
Reynoldsburg  #340
Ohio Grand Lodge of The F&AM


----------



## NativeSteel

Gaylord Focker

" SEMPER ANTICUS "


----------



## dew_time

Freddy Mac

Doug Jewell
Entered Apprentice
Reynoldsburg  #340
Ohio Grand Lodge of The F&AM


----------



## NativeSteel

Bro. Mel Blanc

" SEMPER ANTICUS "


----------



## Brother

Bob Hope

Senior Deacon Empire Lodge 586
Haggai Chapter 53
Haggai Council 38
KT Sword Bearer McKinney Commandery34


----------



## NativeSteel

Hiram Abif

" SEMPER ANTICUS "


----------



## TomPM317IN

Henry Winkler


Thomas D. Pritchard P.M.
Nineveh Lodge #317
Nineveh, IN


----------



## dew_time

Winston Churchill

Doug Jewell
Entered Apprentice
Reynoldsburg  #340
Ohio Grand Lodge of The F&AM


----------



## NativeSteel

Chris kattan

" SEMPER ANTICUS "


----------



## TomPM317IN

Kevin Bacon


Thomas D. Pritchard P.M.
Nineveh Lodge #317
Nineveh, IN


----------



## NativeSteel

Bobby Flay

" SEMPER ANTICUS "


----------



## TomPM317IN

Fred Rogers 


Thomas D. Pritchard P.M.
Nineveh Lodge #317
Nineveh, IN


----------



## dew_time

Ron White

Doug Jewell
Entered Apprentice
Reynoldsburg  #340
Ohio Grand Lodge of The F&AM


----------



## Brother

William Defoe

Senior Deacon Empire Lodge 586
Haggai Chapter 53
Haggai Council 38
KT Sword Bearer McKinney Commandery34


----------



## dtobecker

David Snowden


----------



## NativeSteel

Sam Houston

" SEMPER ANTICUS "


----------



## TomPM317IN

Hank Aaron


Thomas D. Pritchard P.M.
Nineveh Lodge #317
Nineveh, IN


----------



## Brother

Adam West

Senior Deacon Empire Lodge 586
Haggai Chapter 53
Haggai Council 38
KT Sword Bearer McKinney Commandery34


----------



## RedTemplar

Will I Am


----------



## TomPM317IN

Alex Rodriguez 


Thomas D. Pritchard P.M.
Nineveh Lodge #317
Nineveh, IN


----------



## TomPM317IN

owls84 said:


> Who is John Kennedy? Does anyone know this guy?
> 
> Kevin Fowler




Did you really just ask who John Kennedy is? 




Thomas D. Pritchard P.M.
Nineveh Lodge #317
Nineveh, IN


----------



## TomPM317IN

owls84 said:


> Zachary Taylor



And also curious as to how you would use a President like Zachary Taylor, but not know who John Kennedy is...


Thomas D. Pritchard P.M.
Nineveh Lodge #317
Nineveh, IN


----------



## jwhoff

Troy Donahue


----------



## dew_time

David Letterman

Doug Jewell
Entered Apprentice
Reynoldsburg  #340
Ohio Grand Lodge of The F&AM


----------



## TomPM317IN

Daniel Boone


Thomas D. Pritchard P.M.
Nineveh Lodge #317
Nineveh, IN


----------



## TomPM317IN

Lance Armstrong....didn't see Letterman


Thomas D. Pritchard P.M.
Nineveh Lodge #317
Nineveh, IN


----------



## NativeSteel

Al Gore

" SEMPER ANTICUS "


----------



## Brother

Gene Wilder

Senior Deacon Empire Lodge 586
Haggai Chapter 53
Haggai Council 38
KT Sword Bearer McKinney Commandery34


----------



## NativeSteel

William H.  Bonney

" SEMPER ANTICUS "


----------



## Mason653

Barak Obama. Lol 


Controversial name?!? 


Your Brother 357


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## NativeSteel

Mason653 said:


> Barak Obama. Lol
> 
> 
> Controversial name?!?
> 
> 
> Your Brother 357
> 
> 
> Freemason Connect Mobile



Lol

" SEMPER ANTICUS "


----------



## TomPM317IN

O.J. Simpson


Thomas D. Pritchard P.M.
Nineveh Lodge #317
Nineveh, IN


----------



## NativeSteel

Stephen King

" SEMPER ANTICUS "


----------



## Brother

Kevin Bacon

Senior Deacon Empire Lodge 586
Haggai Chapter 53
Haggai Council 38
KT Sword Bearer McKinney Commandery34


----------



## Eric5023

Billy Bob Thornton


Bro. Eric Johnson
Merchantville Lodge No. 119
Merchantville, NJ


----------



## onthesquare

Tom Horn


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## NativeSteel

Hank Aaron

" SEMPER ANTICUS "


----------



## TomPM317IN

Archie Manning


Thomas D. Pritchard P.M.
Nineveh Lodge #317
Nineveh, IN


----------



## dew_time

Matthew Broderick

Doug Jewell
Entered Apprentice
Reynoldsburg  #340
Ohio Grand Lodge of The F&AM


----------



## TomPM317IN

Mickey Mantle


Thomas D. Pritchard P.M.
Nineveh Lodge #317
Nineveh, IN


----------



## Eric5023

Michael Douglas


Bro. Eric Johnson
Merchantville Lodge No. 119
Pennsauken, NJ


----------



## jwhoff

Darrin the Great


----------



## rebelmikejones37

Johnny Cash 

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## TomPM317IN

Christopher Walken


Thomas D. Pritchard P.M.
Nineveh Lodge #317
Nineveh, IN


----------



## Brother

William Jefferson Clinton

Senior Deacon Empire Lodge 586
Haggai Chapter 53
Haggai Council 38
KT Sword Bearer McKinney Commandery34


----------



## rebelmikejones37

Sailor Jerry Collins

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## jwhoff

Carey Grant


----------



## rebelmikejones37

Capt. Kangaroo

Sent from my C5170 using Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## TomPM317IN

Kent Benson


Thomas D. Pritchard P.M.
Nineveh Lodge #317
Nineveh, IN


----------



## jwhoff

Barney Frank


----------



## dew_time

Franklin Roosevelt

Doug Jewell
Entered Apprentice
Reynoldsburg  #340
Ohio Grand Lodge of The F&AM


----------



## jwhoff

Roy Rogers


----------



## dew_time

Redd Foxx

Doug Jewell
Entered Apprentice
Reynoldsburg  #340
Ohio Grand Lodge of The F&AM


----------



## Brother

Freddy Hart

Senior Deacon Empire Lodge 586
Haggai Chapter 53
Haggai Council 38
KT Sword Bearer McKinney Commandery34


----------



## TomPM317IN

Heath Ledger


Thomas D. Pritchard P.M.
Nineveh Lodge #317
Nineveh, IN


----------



## Brother

Larry Hagman

Senior Deacon Empire Lodge 586
Haggai Chapter 53
Haggai Council 38
KT Sword Bearer McKinney Commandery34


----------



## Bwell027

Harry Houdini


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Brother

Hoyte Axton

Senior Deacon Empire Lodge 586
Haggai Chapter 53
Haggai Council 38
KT Sword Bearer McKinney Commandery34


----------



## Bwell027

Adam Sandler


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## TomPM317IN

Samuel l Jackson


Thomas D. Pritchard P.M.
Nineveh Lodge #317
Nineveh, IN


----------



## Bwell027

Jack Johnson


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## NativeSteel

Jerry Garcia

" SEMPER ANTICUS "


----------



## RedTemplar

Geronimo


----------



## Bwell027

Need 1st and last name!
Skipped!

Giorgio Armani


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Brother

Allen Alda

Senior Deacon Empire Lodge 586
Haggai Chapter 53
Haggai Council 38
KT Sword Bearer McKinney Commandery34


----------



## Bwell027

Andre Agassi


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## NativeSteel

Al Bundy

" SEMPER ANTICUS "


----------



## Bwell027

Benito Mussolini


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Brother

Anson Williams

Senior Deacon Empire Lodge 586
Haggai Chapter 53
Haggai Council 38
KT Sword Bearer McKinney Commandery34


----------



## Bwell027

Brother said:


> Anson Williams
> 
> Senior Deacon Empire Lodge 586
> Haggai Chapter 53
> Haggai Council 38
> KT Sword Bearer McKinney Commandery34



Ok so we are going back to you....

willie nelson


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## NativeSteel

Nick Collison

" SEMPER ANTICUS "


----------



## Bwell027

Yes!!! I have his Kansas jersey from when I was in grade school!

Chuck Norris!!!!!!!!!!


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Brother

Nick Cannon

Senior Deacon Empire Lodge 586
Haggai Chapter 53
Haggai Council 38
KT Sword Bearer McKinney Commandery34


----------



## NativeSteel

Christian Slater

" SEMPER ANTICUS "


----------



## rebelmikejones37

Sawn P Diddy Combs

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Bwell027

Christy Mathewson


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Brother

Montel Williams

Senior Deacon Empire Lodge 586
Haggai Chapter 53
Haggai Council 38
KT Sword Bearer McKinney Commandery34


----------



## Bwell027

Willie Nelson


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## NativeSteel

Nelson Mandela

" SEMPER ANTICUS "


----------



## Brother

Martin Short

Senior Deacon Empire Lodge 586
Haggai Chapter 53
Haggai Council 38
KT Sword Bearer McKinney Commandery34


----------



## NativeSteel

Sam Bradford

" SEMPER ANTICUS "


----------



## TomPM317IN

George Herman Ruth 


Thomas D. Pritchard P.M.
Nineveh Lodge #317
Nineveh, IN


----------



## Bwell027

Ronald Reagan 


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## sojourning

Robert Duvall


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## NativeSteel

Dom Deluise

" SEMPER ANTICUS "


----------



## NativeSteel

Cam Newton

" SEMPER ANTICUS "


----------



## TomPM317IN

3866 E 350 S 46131


Thomas D. Pritchard P.M.
Nineveh Lodge #317
Nineveh, IN


----------



## TomPM317IN

Please disregard that brethren, sent that to the wrong thing...lol


Thomas D. Pritchard P.M.
Nineveh Lodge #317
Nineveh, IN


----------



## Brother

Bill Gates

Senior Deacon Empire Lodge 586
Haggai Chapter 53
Haggai Council 38
KT Sword Bearer McKinney Commandery34


----------



## NativeSteel

Gale Sayers

" SEMPER ANTICUS "


----------



## Fen357

John Doe


PM Fendrick "Fen" Gabaud
Boaz Lodge # 212
Daytona Beach Fla.


----------



## jwhoff

Dan Rather


----------



## Fen357

Ricky Martin   


PM Fendrick "Fen" Gabaud
Boaz Lodge # 212
Daytona Beach Fla.


----------



## TomPM317IN

Mariano Rivera


Thomas D. Pritchard P.M.
Nineveh Lodge #317
Nineveh, IN


----------



## NativeSteel

Richard Pryor

" SEMPER ANTICUS "


----------



## jwhoff

Phil Jackson


----------



## Fen357

Jackie Robison 


PM Fendrick "Fen" Gabaud
Boaz Lodge # 212
Daytona Beach Fla.


----------



## TomPM317IN

Reggie Jackson


Thomas D. Pritchard P.M.
Nineveh Lodge #317
Nineveh, IN


----------



## Fen357

Jack Daniel! Lol...... Haha. 


PM Fendrick "Fen" Gabaud
Boaz Lodge # 212
Daytona Beach Fla.


----------



## TomPM317IN

Don Larsen


Thomas D. Pritchard P.M.
Nineveh Lodge #317
Nineveh, IN


----------



## Fen357

Larry King


PM Fendrick "Fen" Gabaud
Boaz Lodge # 212
Daytona Beach Fla.


----------



## jwhoff

Karl Marx


----------



## NativeSteel

Mike Tyson

" SEMPER ANTICUS "


----------



## Brother

Tim Allen

Senior Deacon Empire Lodge 586
Haggai Chapter 53
Haggai Council 38
KT Sword Bearer McKinney Commandery34


----------



## Michel Vigeant

John George Diefenbaker, Freemason, Potentate Tunis Shriners, Ottawa, Ontario, Canada and Prime Minister of Canada 


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Michel Vigeant

Sir John A MacDonald first Prime Minister of Canada


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Brother

Monty Python

Senior Deacon Empire Lodge 586
Haggai Chapter 53
Haggai Council 38
KT Sword Bearer McKinney Commandery34


----------



## NativeSteel

Phil donahue

" SEMPER ANTICUS "


----------



## Brother

Dick Clark

Senior Deacon Empire Lodge 586
Haggai Chapter 53
Haggai Council 38
KT Sword Bearer McKinney Commandery34


----------



## jwhoff

Carey Grant


----------



## Brother

George C Scott

Senior Deacon Empire Lodge 586
Haggai Chapter 53
Haggai Council 38
KT Sword Bearer McKinney Commandery34


----------



## TomPM317IN

Kevin Bacon


Thomas D. Pritchard P.M.
Nineveh Lodge #317
Nineveh, IN


----------



## TomPM317IN

Didn't see George C Scott. So my actual answer is


Steve Alford


Thomas D. Pritchard P.M.
Nineveh Lodge #317
Nineveh, IN


----------



## Brother

Andy Rooney

Senior Deacon Empire Lodge 586
Haggai Chapter 53
Haggai Council 38
KT Sword Bearer McKinney Commandery34


----------



## TomPM317IN

Roger Maris


Thomas D. Pritchard P.M.
Nineveh Lodge #317
Nineveh, IN


----------



## Brother

Milton Berl

Senior Deacon Empire Lodge 586
Haggai Chapter 53
Haggai Council 38
KT Sword Bearer McKinney Commandery34


----------



## RedTemplar

Burl Ives


----------



## NativeSteel

Ira Hayes (helped raise the flag on Iwo jima)

" SEMPER ANTICUS "


----------



## TomPM317IN

Horace Greeley


Thomas D. Pritchard P.M.
Nineveh Lodge #317
Nineveh, IN


----------



## RedTemplar

Graham Nash


----------



## newkid18

Niel armstrong

If a man empties his purse into his head, no man can take it away from him. An investment in knowledge always pays the best interest." â€”Benjamin Franklin, American writer, humorist, ambassador, inventor and Freemason


----------



## NativeSteel

Al Bundy

" SEMPER ANTICUS "


----------



## Brother

Brent Musburger

Senior Deacon Empire Lodge 586
Haggai Chapter 53
Haggai Council 38
KT Sword Bearer McKinney Commandery34


----------



## dew_time

Brad Pitt

Doug Jewell
Entered Apprentice
Reynoldsburg  #340
Ohio Grand Lodge of The F&AM


----------



## newkid18

Prince albert

If a man empties his purse into his head, no man can take it away from him. An investment in knowledge always pays the best interest." â€”Benjamin Franklin, American writer, humorist, ambassador, inventor and Freemason


----------



## NativeSteel

albert pike

" SEMPER ANTICUS "


----------



## Brother

Pete Townsend

Senior Deacon Empire Lodge 586
Haggai Chapter 53
Haggai Council 38
KT Sword Bearer McKinney Commandery34


----------



## NativeSteel

Ted Turner

" SEMPER ANTICUS "


----------



## onthesquare

Tim Conway 


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## NativeSteel

Chad Ochocinco

" SEMPER ANTICUS "


----------



## perryel

Orenthal James Simpson


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## jwhoff

Simon Bolivar (brother mason, liberator of Neva Granada, Sur America)


----------



## NativeSteel

Bob costas

" SEMPER ANTICUS "


----------



## onthesquare

Curley Howard 



Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## jwhoff

Hank Aaron


----------



## Eric5023

Alan Alda
-double letter score


Bro. Eric Johnson
Merchantville Lodge No. 119
Pennsauken, NJ


----------



## NativeSteel

Abe Lincoln

" SEMPER ANTICUS "


----------



## jwhoff

Lenny Wilkes  (bank shot!)


----------



## Brother

Willie Mays

Senior Deacon Empire Lodge 586
Haggai Chapter 53
Haggai Council 38
KT Sword Bearer McKinney Commandery34


----------



## jwhoff

Mighty Mouse!  (_winner of fame and glory!_)


----------



## RANDOM

The intuitive mind is a sacred gift and the rational mind is a faithful servant. We have created a society that honors the servant and has forgotten the gift- Albert Einstein


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## dew_time

Ok then... back to the game.

Mickey Mantle

Doug Jewell
Entered Apprentice
Reynoldsburg  #340
Ohio Grand Lodge of The F&AM


----------



## Brother

Monty Python

Senior Deacon Empire Lodge 586
Haggai Chapter 53
Haggai Council 38
KT Sword Bearer McKinney Commandery34


----------



## NativeSteel

Percy Sledge

" SEMPER ANTICUS "


----------



## jwhoff

Speedy Gonzales


----------



## Eric5023

Brother George Washington


Bro. Eric Johnson
Merchantville Lodge No. 119
Pennsauken, NJ


----------



## NativeSteel

Wil Wheaton

" SEMPER ANTICUS "


----------



## Brother

William Tell

Senior Deacon Empire Lodge 586
Haggai Chapter 53
Haggai Council 38
KT Sword Bearer McKinney Commandery34


----------



## NativeSteel

Ted Williams

" SEMPER ANTICUS "


----------



## Brother

Walt Garrison

Senior Deacon Empire Lodge 586
Haggai Chapter 53
Haggai Council 38
KT Sword Bearer McKinney Commandery34


----------



## NativeSteel

Gregor Mendel

" SEMPER ANTICUS "


----------



## Bwell027

Mike Trout 


Freemason Connect HD


----------



## NativeSteel

Tom hanks

" SEMPER ANTICUS "


----------



## jwhoff

Hammerin' Hank Aaron


----------



## Mlugo1247

Ceaser Milan 


Freemason Connect HD


----------



## Brother

Marty Feldman

Senior Deacon Empire Lodge 586
Haggai Chapter 53
Haggai Council 38
KT Sword Bearer McKinney Commandery34


----------



## NativeSteel

Frank Zappa..lol

" SEMPER ANTICUS "


----------



## FlBrother324

NativeSteel said:


> Frank Zappa..lol
> 
> " SEMPER ANTICUS "



Zsa Zsa Gabor 

Eva's sister the " Cop Slapper"


----------



## RedTemplar

Gus Grissom


----------



## jwhoff

Gary Cooper


----------



## Sapper6978

Capt. Crunch. 


Freemason Connect HD


----------



## Brother

Chad Johnson

Senior Deacon Empire Lodge 586
Haggai Chapter 53
Haggai Council 38
KT Sword Bearer McKinney Commandery34


----------



## jskeeters

Shoeless Joe Jackson 


Freemason Connect HD


----------



## jwhoff

Jerome Irons


----------



## Brother

Iggy Pop

Senior Deacon Empire Lodge 586
Haggai Chapter 53
Haggai Council 38
KT Sword Bearer McKinney Commandery34


----------



## dew_time

Prince

Doug Jewell
Entered Apprentice
Reynoldsburg  #340
Ohio Grand Lodge of The F&AM


----------



## Brother

Pete Townsand

Senior Deacon Empire Lodge 586
Haggai Chapter 53
Haggai Council 38
KT Sword Bearer McKinney Commandery34


----------



## jwhoff

Tom Thumb


----------



## Brother

Tom Wopat

Senior Deacon Empire Lodge 586
Haggai Chapter 53
Haggai Council 38
KT Sword Bearer McKinney Commandery34


----------



## jwhoff

William Tell


----------



## bradleywu

Illusion[/URL]


Freemason Connect HD


----------



## NativeSteel

Tom Hanks

" SEMPER ANTICUS "


----------



## mrpierce17

Henry Ford

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## Brother

Frank Zappa

Senior Deacon Empire Lodge 586
Haggai Chapter 53
Haggai Council 38
KT Sword Bearer McKinney Commandery34


----------



## RedTemplar

Zeppo Marx


----------



## mrpierce17

Michael Jackson

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## Brother

John Wayne

Senior Deacon Empire Lodge 586
Haggai Chapter 53
Haggai Council 38
KT Sword Bearer McKinney Commandery34


----------



## Hirum 324

Brother said:


> John Wayne
> 
> Senior Deacon Empire Lodge 586
> Haggai Chapter 53
> Haggai Council 38
> KT Sword Bearer McKinney Commandery34



Wyatt Earp


----------



## jwhoff

Eli Whitney


----------



## Brother

William Jefferson Clinton

Senior Deacon Empire Lodge 586
Haggai Chapter 53
Haggai Council 38
KT Sword Bearer McKinney Commandery34


----------



## RedTemplar

Chelsea Clinton


----------



## Brother

Charlie Daniels

Senior Deacon Empire Lodge 586
Haggai Chapter 53
Haggai Council 38
KT Sword Bearer McKinney Commandery34


----------



## jwhoff

Don Juan


----------



## Brother

Joe Walsh

Senior Deacon Empire Lodge 586
Haggai Chapter 53
Haggai Council 38
KT Sword Bearer McKinney Commandery34


----------



## jwhoff

William Penn


----------



## Willh1990

Paul Revere 

My Freemasonry HD


----------



## jwhoff

Riley Fingers (Mister Handlebar Mustache Himself)


----------



## Brother

Fred Thompson

Senior Deacon Empire Lodge 586
Haggai Chapter 53
Haggai Council 38
KT Sword Bearer McKinney Commandery34


----------



## jwhoff

Tiny Tim


----------



## Willh1990

Tom Sawyer 

My Freemasonry HD


----------



## Dis1Recording

Stevie Wonder


My Freemasonry HD


----------



## Brother

Walt Garrison

Senior Deacon Empire Lodge 586
Haggai Chapter 53
Haggai Council 38
KT Sword Bearer McKinney Commandery34


----------



## FlBrother324

Hon. Br. Gerald Ford


My Freemasonry HD


----------



## RedTemplar

Frank S. Land


----------



## Brother

Larry Hagman

Senior Deacon Empire Lodge 586
Haggai Chapter 53
Haggai Council 38
KT Sword Bearer McKinney Commandery34


----------



## mrpierce17

Hank Aaron

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## RedTemplar

Adam


----------



## jwhoff

Amos Moses


----------



## mrpierce17

Medgar Evers



Sent from my SCH-I200 using My Freemasonry HD mobile app


----------



## Brother

Emmit Smith

Senior Deacon Empire Lodge 586
Haggai Chapter 53
Haggai Council 38
KT Sword Bearer McKinney Commandery34


----------



## BillK

Stevie Johnson

Watsontown, PA Lodge #401


----------



## jwhoff

John Kenneth Gailbreath


----------



## BillK

George Washington

Watsontown, PA Lodge #401


----------



## RedTemplar

Washington Irving


----------



## Mlugo1247

Ian Black 


My Freemasonry HD


----------



## mrpierce17

Bob Marley

My Freemasonry HD


----------



## crono782

Marion Barber


----------



## mrpierce17

Darius Rucker

Sent from my SCH-I200 using My Freemasonry HD mobile app


----------



## mrpierce17

Robert Pierce

Sent from my SCH-I200 using My Freemasonry HD mobile app


----------



## Mlugo1247

Peter the Apostle 


My Freemasonry HD


----------



## NativeSteel

Al Sharpton

" SEMPER ANTICUS "


----------



## RedTemplar

Sheb Wooley


----------



## RedTemplar

Sheb Wooley


----------



## jwhoff

William F. Buckley


----------



## NativeSteel

Bill lambeer

" SEMPER ANTICUS "


----------



## jwhoff

Lenny Wilkes


----------



## Bill Rose

Coach Bum Phillips


My Freemasonry HD


----------



## Blake Bowden

Preston Tucker


----------



## NativeSteel

Ted Williams

" SEMPER ANTICUS "


----------



## mrpierce17

Wilt Chamberlain

(P.H.A.Candidate) R.Pierce


----------



## NativeSteel

Clint Eastwood

" SEMPER ANTICUS "


----------



## mrpierce17

Eddie Murphy

(P.H.A.Candidate) R.Pierce


----------



## BillK

Marvin Gaye

Watsontown, PA Lodge #401


----------



## NativeSteel

Gaylord Faulker

" SEMPER ANTICUS "


----------



## mrpierce17

Don King

(P.H.A.Candidate) R.Pierce


----------



## jwhoff

Bud Adams - Houston Oiler - Tennessee Titan owner


----------



## NativeSteel

Alan Thicke

" SEMPER ANTICUS "


----------



## mrpierce17

Thurgood Marshall

(P.H.A.Candidate) R.Pierce


----------



## NativeSteel

Mike Tyson

" SEMPER ANTICUS "


----------



## BillK

Teddy Roosevelt

Sent from my XT907 using My Freemasonry HD mobile app


----------



## NativeSteel

Ricky Henderson

" SEMPER ANTICUS "


----------



## BillK

Henry Ford

Sent from my XT907 using My Freemasonry HD mobile app


----------



## NativeSteel

Frank Gifford

" SEMPER ANTICUS "


----------



## BillK

George Mason!!

Watsontown Lodge #401


----------



## mrpierce17

Michael Jordan

(P.H.A.Candidate) R.Pierce


----------



## BillK

Jack Kemp

Watsontown Lodge #401


----------



## mrpierce17

Damian Marley

(P.H.A.Candidate) R.Pierce


----------



## mrpierce17

Kevin Hart (Correction )

(P.H.A.Candidate) R.Pierce


----------



## BillK

Henry Winkler

Watsontown Lodge #401


----------



## RedTemplar

Wink Martindale


----------



## BillK

Marilyn Monroe

Watsontown Lodge #401


----------



## NativeSteel

Martin Short

" SEMPER ANTICUS "


----------



## BillK

Samuel Adams

Watsontown Lodge #401


----------



## jwhoff

Adolph Ray   --- "We're no Angels"


----------



## mrpierce17

Ronald Reagan

(P.H.A.Candidate) R.Pierce


----------



## RedTemplar

Rasputin


----------



## jwhoff

Ramses II


----------



## BillK

Roland Martin

Watsontown Lodge #401


----------



## NativeSteel

Mitt Romney

" SEMPER ANTICUS "


----------



## Bro Darren

Rudolph the red nosed Reindeer


----------



## jwhoff

Ralph Lauren


----------



## masonicdove

Laurence Olivier


----------



## preachermma@gmail.com

Oliver Twist


----------



## Bro Darren

Tina turner


----------



## Bro. Michael

Tom Hanks


----------



## Brother JC

Henry Kissinger


----------



## cacarter

Kyle Chandler (Friday Night Lights actor)


----------



## BillK

Chuck Norris

Watsontown Lodge #401


----------



## masonicdove

Nathan Miller (NFL Falcons)


----------



## Bro. Michael

Marilyn Monroe


----------



## Bro Darren

Michael Jordan


----------



## jwhoff

John Quincy Adams


----------



## mrpierce17

Adam Sandler

(P.H.A.Candidate) R.Pierce


----------



## Bro. Michael

Samuel Adams


----------



## jwhoff

Augustus


----------



## RedTemplar

Anwar Sadat


----------



## Bro Darren

Saint Nicolas


----------



## jwhoff

Nick Saban


----------



## Bro Darren

Sir Donald Bradman
(Aussie Mason & one of the worlds most famous cricketer)


----------



## jwhoff

Beowulf  --- sure those weren't judgmental wives outside that ale hall that they most feared?


----------



## Ripcord22A

Brad Pitt

Jonathan Madsen, SD, Crater lake 211 A.F&A.M


----------



## cherrynobel

Paul Zachary (famous biologist)


----------



## jwhoff

Zachary Taylor


----------



## Ripcord22A

Tony Romo

Jonathan Madsen, SD, Crater lake 211 A.F&A.M


----------



## RedTemplar

Romulus


----------



## mrpierce17

Robert De Niro



Bro. R.Pierce 
Friendly Lodge #436 .P.H.A
M.W.U.G.L.of.Fl , F.&.A.M


----------



## Willh1990

Nero

Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## mrpierce17

Nat King Cole



Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## Willh1990

Nancy Drew

Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## mrpierce17

The first name of the next person should start with a C skipped

Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## jjjjjggggg

Chuck norris


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## Willh1990

Oh shoot lol 

Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## mrpierce17

Nick Cannon ...@ willh1990 ..lol 

Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## Willh1990

Carrie Fisher

Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## mrpierce17

Frederick Douglas

Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## Willh1990

Donald Trump

Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## Brother JC

Tony Danza


----------



## Blake Bowden

Danica Patrick


----------



## mrpierce17

Patrick Swayze

Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## Browncoat

Stevie Wonder


----------



## jwhoff

William Penn


----------



## Blake Bowden

Peter Mayhew


----------



## nixxon2000

Matt Flynn


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## mrpierce17

Frank Lucas

Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## rfuller

Larry Bird


----------



## Ripcord22A

Barry sanders

Jonathan Madsen, SD, Crater lake 211 A.F&A.M


----------



## nixxon2000

Scott Bakula


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## Ripcord22A

Barry Bonds

Jonathan Madsen, SD, Crater lake 211 A.F&A.M


----------



## nixxon2000

Bill Bixby


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## Willh1990

Wesley snipes

Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## Ripcord22A

Wesley Snipes doesn't start with a "B" and since he did a double B it comes back to.me....Barry Sanders

Jonathan Madsen, SD, Crater lake 211 A.F&A.M


----------



## Ripcord22A

Correction...I already used barry sanders........Bill cosby

Jonathan Madsen, SD, Crater lake 211 A.F&A.M


----------



## jjjjjggggg

Channing Tatum... Yes I did!


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## nixxon2000

I will see your Channing Tatum and raise you a Taylor Swift!! Bazinga 


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## Ripcord22A

Sally jesse Raphael

Jonathan Madsen, SD, Crater lake 211 A.F&A.M


----------



## jwhoff

Ralph Lauren


----------



## Brother JC

Lauren Bacall


----------



## nixxon2000

Brett butler 


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## Brother JC

Billy Bragg


----------



## nixxon2000

Bob barker 


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## Brother JC

Boz Scaggs


----------



## nixxon2000

Sam Elliott


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## Brother JC

Elliot Gould


----------



## jwhoff

George Gobel


----------



## Brother JC

Greta Garbo


----------



## Willh1990

George Lucas

Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## nixxon2000

Luke Wilson. 


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## Brother JC

Willie Nelson


----------



## mrpierce17

Neil Armstrong

Bro. R.Pierce  (P.H.A.)
Friendly Lodge #436 F&.A.M.
M.W.U.G.L.of.FL , P.H.A


----------



## nixxon2000

Aaron Rodgers 


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## tldubb

Roger Craig

Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## jwhoff

Carey Grant


----------



## Tupin612

George Washington

Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## jwhoff

William F. Buckley, Jr.


----------



## tldubb

Beonyce Knowles

Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## Aircraftmaniac

Kevin Hart

Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## Gomabxi

Harry Belafonte


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## mrpierce17

Bruce Bruce


----------



## ecanemdean

Bram Stoker


----------



## jwhoff

Stella Stevens


----------



## vangoedenaam

Santa Claus


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## Aircraftmaniac

Sandra Bullock

Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## vangoedenaam

Bob Geldof


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## Aircraftmaniac

Geoffrey rush

Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## mrpierce17

Richard Pryor


----------



## Aircraftmaniac

Pierce brosnan

Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## vangoedenaam

Bill Gates


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## MBC

George Orwell?


----------



## Willh1990

Orlando bloom

Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## Aircraftmaniac

Betty white

Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## vangoedenaam

Will Smith


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## Aircraftmaniac

Sarah Palin

Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## vangoedenaam

Peter Green


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## Gomabxi

George Foreman


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## vangoedenaam

Francis Bacon


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## Aircraftmaniac

Bob saget

Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## vangoedenaam

Steffi Graf


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## Gomabxi

Grover Washington Jr. 


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## MBC

William C. Quantrill


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## Gomabxi

Quincy Jones


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## vangoedenaam

John Green


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## Willh1990

Will Smith

Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## Gomabxi

Sean Penn


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## vangoedenaam

Pjotr Tschaikovski


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## jwhoff

William Jennings Bryant


----------



## Brother JC

Some odd jumps there...
Billy Bob Thornton


----------



## Gomabxi

Thelonoius Monk


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## jwhoff

Montgomery Cliff


----------



## MBC

jwhoff said:


> Montgomery Cliff



Charles Darwin


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## vangoedenaam

Don Johnson


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## Gomabxi

JohnLewis


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## vangoedenaam

Leon Russel


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## MBC

vangoedenaam said:


> Leon Russel
> 
> 
> Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


Russell Hitchcock



Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## Gomabxi

Harold Washington


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## Blake Bowden

Wilfred Brimley


----------



## vangoedenaam

butch cassidy


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## Brother JC

Carl Sagan


----------



## Morris

Susan B Anthony


Jeff


----------



## Blake Bowden

Antonin Scalia


----------



## jwhoff

Sandy Kofax ...strike!


----------



## richard carter

Brother said:


> Gene Wilder
> 
> Senior Deacon Empire Lodge 586
> Haggai Chapter 53
> Haggai Council 38
> KT Sword Bearer McKinney Commandery34


im a kt as well would like to know other kts in hollywood as i recently workrd on mad max 4 and the great gatsby


----------



## preachermma@gmail.com

Winston Churchill


----------



## Brother JC

Carl Sagan


----------



## pointwithinacircle2

Samuel Adams


----------



## BroBook

Attila the Hun 


Bro Book
M.W.U.G.L. Of Fl: P.H.A.
Excelsior # 43
At pensacola


----------



## Brother JC

Howie Mandel


----------



## BroBook

Martin Luther king 


Bro Book
M.W.U.G.L. Of Fl: P.H.A.
Excelsior # 43
At pensacola


----------



## Brother JC

Karl Marx


----------



## Morris

Miss Piggy?





Jeff


----------



## Brother JC

Peter Gabriel


----------



## BroBook

Who is he ?

George Washington.


Bro Book
M.W.U.G.L. Of Fl: P.H.A.
Excelsior # 43
At pensacola


----------



## Brother JC

Original front-man for Genesis, solo career after.
William Blake


----------



## Morris

Bill Cosby!


Jeff


----------



## jwhoff

Charles Barkley


----------



## mrpierce17

Benjamin Banneker



Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## jwhoff

Bennie Hill


----------



## Levelhead

Harry truman



Sent From Bro Carl's Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## Brother JC

Tom Petty


----------



## jwhoff

Peter Marshall


----------



## Brother JC

Mark Spitz


----------



## KSigMason

Sally Ride


----------



## Levelhead

Ronald Reagan



Sent From Bro Carl's Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## Brother JC

Ric Ocasek


----------



## El Dud3rino

Oswald Cobblepot 


Brother Joel
Master Mason
Epes Randolph Lodge #32
Tucson AZ


----------



## pointwithinacircle2

Cecil Gaines


----------



## Levelhead

Guy Harvey


Sent From Bro Carl's Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## jwhoff

Henry Ford


----------



## JamesMichael

Francis Beacon


----------



## Blake Bowden

buddy holly


----------



## jwhoff

Haley Barber


----------



## pointwithinacircle2

Bebe Neuwirth


----------



## jwhoff

Nathaniel Hawthorne


----------



## Ripcord22A

Hank Bassett


----------



## mrpierce17

Ben Hogan


----------



## Ripcord22A

Hulk hogan


----------



## mrpierce17

Herbie Hancock


----------



## pointwithinacircle2

Howard Hughes


----------



## Ripcord22A

Hugh hefner


----------



## jwhoff

Hannibal


----------



## pointwithinacircle2

Helen Hunt


----------



## jwhoff

Brother Harry S. Truman


----------



## pointwithinacircle2

Tiny Tim


----------



## jwhoff

Tim Buttons


----------



## Ripcord22A

Ben savage


----------



## mrpierce17

Sherlock Holmes


----------



## jwhoff

Henry Ford


----------



## mrpierce17

Forest Whitaker


----------



## Ripcord22A

William Shakespeare


----------



## jwhoff

Sam Pickens


----------



## mrpierce17

Peter Tosh


----------



## jwhoff

Talleyrand


----------



## pointwithinacircle2

Tony the Tiger


----------



## Ripcord22A

Tim Smith (the moonshiner guy)


----------



## jwhoff

Seinfeld


----------



## pointwithinacircle2

Susan Sarandon


----------



## Ripcord22A

Steve austin


----------



## RedTemplar

Barney Rubble


----------



## Ripcord22A

Rob van Damme(pro wrassler)


----------



## vangoedenaam

Daniel Beddingfield (singer)


----------



## jwhoff

Broderick Crawford


----------



## Ripcord22A

Cindy Crawford


----------



## vangoedenaam

Cindy Drozda (one of the best woodturners in the world)


----------



## jwhoff

Darien The Great


----------



## Ghost

Gary Kubiak


----------



## Gomabxi

Kevin Peter Hall


----------



## jwhoff

Bro. Harry S. Truman


----------



## Ghost

Theodore Roosevelt


----------



## Ripcord22A

Reggie Bush


----------



## Ghost

Bo Jackson


----------



## Ripcord22A

John Hancock


----------



## Ghost

Harry Houdini


----------



## Gomabxi

Hakeem Olajuwon


----------



## Ripcord22A

Oprah Winfrey


----------



## Gomabxi

Wilson Pickett


----------



## Ripcord22A

Phol Vasser


----------



## Gomabxi

Valerie Simpson


----------



## Ripcord22A

Steve mcqueen


----------



## jwhoff

Parnelly Jones


----------



## Gomabxi

Julius "Dr. J" Erving


----------



## Ripcord22A

Easton Corbin


----------



## Gomabxi

Carlos Santana


----------



## Ripcord22A

Santana moss


----------



## Ghost

Michael Jordan


----------



## Ripcord22A

James Marsden


----------



## Ghost

Mats Zuccarello


----------



## Ripcord22A

Zach martin


----------



## Ghost

Mariano Rivera


----------



## Ripcord22A

Raven Simon


----------



## Ghost

Salma Hayek


----------



## Gomabxi

Herbie Hancock


----------



## Ripcord22A

Hayden penatiere


----------



## Ghost

Penelope Cruz


----------



## Ripcord22A

Carl Gustav


----------



## Ghost

Bro George Washington


----------



## Ripcord22A

Winston Churchill


----------



## Gomabxi

Charles I. Brown


----------



## Ghost

Barry Melrose


----------



## Ripcord22A

Mary tyler moore


----------



## Gomabxi

Moses Malone


----------



## Ghost

Michael Jordan


----------



## Ripcord22A

Jackie Chan


----------



## jwhoff

Charles III


----------



## Ripcord22A

Tina Feye....(T for third)


----------



## Gomabxi

Florence Joyner


----------



## Ripcord22A

Jason Statham


----------



## jwhoff

Stanley Cooper


----------



## Gomabxi

Curtis Mayfield


----------



## jwhoff

Manfred Mann


----------



## Ripcord22A

Matt Smith


----------



## jwhoff

Steven King


----------



## Ripcord22A

Kevin nelon


----------



## jwhoff

Nathaniel Hawthorne


----------



## Gomabxi

Hosea Williams


----------



## Ripcord22A

Will smith


----------



## Joshua71

Sam Houston


----------



## Ripcord22A

Houston Alexander(mma fighter)


----------



## Gomabxi

Abram Langston Taylor


----------



## jwhoff

Salvador Dali


----------



## Ripcord22A

David "big papi" Ortiz


----------



## Ghost

Orlando Bloom


----------



## Gomabxi

Bobby Jones


----------



## Ripcord22A

Jon Jones


----------



## Gomabxi

Jay Silverheels


----------



## Ripcord22A

Shel silverstein(sp)


----------



## Gomabxi

Sissy Spacek


----------



## Ripcord22A

Steve Austin


----------



## jwhoff

Austin Powers


----------



## jwhoff

Poncho Via


----------



## Gomabxi

Victor Hugo


----------



## jwhoff

Hugo Montenegro


----------



## Ripcord22A

Mary Poppins


----------



## jwhoff

Penelope PitStop


----------



## Ripcord22A

Piper Parabo(sp)


----------



## mrpierce17

Patrick Ewing


----------



## jwhoff

Edward II


----------



## Ripcord22A

Eddy munster


----------



## jwhoff

Mittsey Gainer.


----------



## Gomabxi

Gerald Albright


----------



## Ripcord22A

Allen Greenspan


----------



## jwhoff

Gary Cooper


----------



## Ripcord22A

Chris hemsworth


----------



## RedTemplar

Copernicus


----------



## mrpierce17

Haile Selassie (Jah Rasta Fari )


----------



## jwhoff

Sandra Bullock 

Haile Selassie ... cool ..._ movement of Jah People.  bom,bom,bomp!_


----------



## Ripcord22A

Ben Affleck


----------



## mrpierce17

Angelo Soliman  (stupid auto correct)


----------



## jwhoff

Solomon?


----------



## Ripcord22A

Steve nash


----------



## jwhoff

Nathaniel Hawthorne


----------



## Ripcord22A

Hillary Clinton


----------



## jwhoff

Cantiflas!


----------



## Ripcord22A

Gotta have a first and last


----------



## Ripcord22A

Chealsea Manning(aka bradley mannig)


----------



## jwhoff

Cantinflas
Comic
Mario Fortino Alfonso Moreno Reyes, known casually as Mario Moreno, and known professionally as Cantinflas, was a Mexican comic film actor, producer, and screenwriter. He often portrayed impoverished campesinos or a peasant of _pelado_ origin. 
You probably know him from Around the World in 80 Days.


continuing along:

Manfred Mann


----------



## cog41

Malcolm Muggeridge


----------



## mrpierce17

Malcom Little


----------



## Ripcord22A

Lyle lovett


----------



## jwhoff

Little Richard


----------



## mrpierce17

Richard Pryor


----------



## Ripcord22A

Patrick Stewart


----------



## mrpierce17

Stanley Clarke


----------



## jwhoff

Copernicus


----------



## Ripcord22A

It's must b 2 names


----------



## jwhoff

Austin Powers

(please check from beginning, we did not follow this rule.  Those know by one name have always been listed as such.)


----------



## Gomabxi

Penny Hardaway


----------



## RedTemplar

Hawkshaw Hawkins


----------



## Ripcord22A

Harry hugglemonster


----------



## jwhoff

Holly Hunter


----------



## Gomabxi

Hubert Humphrey


----------



## jwhoff

Harry Hoover


----------



## Ripcord22A

Hank hill


----------



## Gomabxi

Helen Hunt


----------



## jwhoff

Harry Houdini


----------



## Ripcord22A

Hellen keller


----------



## jwhoff

Kevin Bacon


----------



## Ripcord22A

BarryObummer


----------



## jwhoff

Sir Francis Bacon


----------



## Gomabxi

Byron Scott


----------



## jwhoff

King Solomon


----------



## Ripcord22A

Stephen tyler


----------



## Gomabxi

Tom Scott


----------



## Gomabxi

Solomon Burke


----------



## jdmadsen

Betsey Ross


----------



## Gomabxi

Rudy Ray Moore


----------



## jdmadsen

Mark whalburg


----------



## coomby

Willie Nelson


----------



## Ripcord22A

Nancy reagan


----------



## coomby

Ricky Gervais


----------



## Gomabxi

Gabrielle Union


----------



## Ripcord22A

Ulysses s grant


----------



## coomby

Gordon Ramsey.


----------



## Ripcord22A

Richard dryfus


----------



## coomby

Dale Ernhardt


----------



## Ripcord22A

Eddie murphy


----------



## coomby

Mel Gibson


----------



## Gomabxi

George Clinton


----------



## Ripcord22A

Chuck wicks


----------



## Gomabxi

Wayman Tisdale


----------



## Gomabxi

Thelonius Monk


----------



## mrpierce17

Miles Davis


----------



## Gomabxi

Dave Brubeck


----------



## Blake Bowden

Benedict Cumberbatch


----------



## Brother JC

Carly Simon


----------



## Ripcord22A

Steve Carrell(sp)

Sent from my LG-H811 using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


----------



## Blake Bowden

Chris Pratt


----------



## Brother JC

Peter Gabriel


----------



## Ripcord22A

George Washington

Sent from my LG-H811 using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


----------



## Brother JC

William Blake


----------



## Ripcord22A

Betty White


----------



## Brother JC

Will Smith


----------



## Ripcord22A

Steve buschemi

Sent from my LG-H811 using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


----------



## Gomabxi

Bootsy Collins


----------



## Brother JC

Carl Sagan


----------



## tldubb

Steve Carlton


----------



## Ripcord22A

candice bergen


----------



## Akiles

Benjamin Franklin


----------



## Brother JC

Frank Turner


----------



## Ripcord22A

Tim Allen


----------



## The Traveling Man

Albert Einstein


----------



## Ripcord22A

eddy Furlong


----------



## Brother JC

Frank Zappa


----------



## Ripcord22A

Zachary Quinto

Sent from my LG-H811 using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


----------



## Brother JC

Quanah Parker


----------



## Ripcord22A

Patrick Swazy

Sent from my LG-H811 using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


----------



## Akiles

Simón Bolívar


----------



## Ripcord22A

Sir Ben Kingsley

Sent from my LG-H811 using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


----------



## Blake Bowden

kanye west


----------



## Roach

Winston Churchill


----------



## Ripcord22A

Chris Hodapp


----------



## Brother JC

Horst Leitner


----------



## Gomabxi

Larry Dunn


----------



## Ripcord22A

Dan Akroyd(sp)


----------



## Brother JC

Arthur Miller


----------



## Ripcord22A

Mark wahlburg


----------



## Warrior1256

Washington Custis.


----------



## Ghost

Charles Barkley

Sent from my SM-N910V using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Ian Niswonger

Blas de Lezo


----------



## Keith C

Lawrence Olivier


----------



## Gomabxi

Otis Williams


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## Bro. Landry

Will Smith


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## Brother JC

Sam Shepard


----------



## oldjumpmaster

Shirley Temple


----------



## Roach

Tom Horn


----------



## oldjumpmaster

Harrison Ford


----------



## JanneProeliator

Frankie Edgar


----------



## The Traveling Man

JanneProeliator said:


> Frankie Edgar


Edgar Allen Poe

Sent from my SM-G930P using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## JanneProeliator

Paul McCartny


----------



## LK600

Mike Tyson


----------



## Ripcord22A

Tim Allen

Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## JanneProeliator

Alan Iverson


----------



## Ripcord22A

Isaac Newton

Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## oldjumpmaster

Nick Nolte 


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## LK600

Napoleon Bonaparte


----------



## oldjumpmaster

Burt Reynolds 


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## Ripcord22A

Robert Redford

Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## JanneProeliator

Roger Moore

RIP


----------



## oldjumpmaster

Marilyn Monroe


----------



## RayverInColorado

Mick Jagger


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## JanneProeliator

Joe Rogan


----------



## Ripcord22A

Ronald Reagan

Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## JanneProeliator

Randy COuture


----------



## LK600

Clark Gable


----------



## JanneProeliator

Garry Lee Tonon


----------



## Ripcord22A

Tim Smith

Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## oldjumpmaster

Sandra Bullock


----------



## Brother JC

Bill Hosler


----------



## Ripcord22A

Heather Locklear

Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## oldjumpmaster

Liam Neeson


----------



## Ripcord22A

Norm McDonald

Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Brother JC

Martin Sheen.


----------



## oldjumpmaster

Scott Baio


----------



## Ripcord22A

Benjamin Netenyahu

Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## oldjumpmaster

Nancy Drew


----------



## RayverInColorado

oldjumpmaster said:


> Nancy Drew



Dan Quayle




Sent from my iPad using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## oldjumpmaster

Quentin Tarantino


----------



## Ripcord22A

Tim Elliott

Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## oldjumpmaster

Elizabeth Taylor


----------



## Brother JC

Tim Curry


----------



## oldjumpmaster

Charlie Chaplin


----------



## LK600

Charles Lindbergh


----------



## Ripcord22A

Laurie Metcalf

Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## RayverInColorado

Lucy Lawless


Sent from my iPad using My Freemasonry


----------



## Ripcord22A

Luke Bryan

Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## JanneProeliator

Bob Burnqwist


----------



## LK600

Bill Cody (Buffalo Bill)


----------



## Ripcord22A

Barry Bonds

Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## RayverInColorado

Benjamin Franklin


Sent from my iPad using My Freemasonry


----------



## Ripcord22A

Francis scott key

Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## LK600

Karl Marx


----------



## Ripcord22A

Mark Walhburg

Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## JanneProeliator

William Shatner


----------



## RayverInColorado

Ṣalāḥ al-Dīn Yūsuf ibn Ayyūb (Saladin) 


Sent from my iPad using My Freemasonry


----------



## Brother JC

Antoni Gaudi


----------



## JanneProeliator

Gerard Gordeau


----------



## CLewey44

Bro. Gerald Ford


----------



## Ripcord22A

Francis scott key

Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## RayverInColorado

Goldie Hawn


Sent from my iPad using My Freemasonry


----------



## CLewey44

Ripcord22A said:


> Francis scott key
> 
> Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


Kerry Von Erich


----------



## Ripcord22A

Eddie Murphy

Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Brother JC

Mark Waglberg


----------



## CLewey44

Willie P. Richardson


----------



## Ripcord22A

Rick James

Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## CLewey44

Hahaha...Jake the snake Roberts


----------



## RayverInColorado

Renee Zellweger


Sent from my iPad using My Freemasonry


----------



## Ripcord22A

Zach Galafanachis(sp)

Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## CLewey44

Gary Shandling


----------



## Ripcord22A

Steve Harvey

Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## RayverInColorado

Hugh Jackman


Sent from my iPad using My Freemasonry


----------



## CLewey44

Jerry Seinfeld


----------



## Ripcord22A

Steve martin

Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## RayverInColorado

Mila Kunis


Sent from my iPad using My Freemasonry


----------



## Ripcord22A

Kevin Durant

Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## CLewey44

Dick York


----------



## Ripcord22A

Yancy mideros

Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## CLewey44

Minnie Pearl


----------



## Brother JC

Paul Foster Case


----------



## CLewey44

BrotChevyC said:


> Paul Foster Case


I like it...chevy chase


----------



## LK600

Charlie Chaplin


----------



## Ripcord22A

Chuck liddell

Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Brother JC

Lazarus Long


----------



## Ripcord22A

Luke bryan

Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## RayverInColorado

BB King


Sent from my iPad using My Freemasonry


----------



## Dow Mathis

Karen Gillan


----------



## Ripcord22A

Georges st Pierre

Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Dow Mathis

Paula Poundstone


----------



## SCStrong

Paul Rodriguez


----------



## Ripcord22A

Rick Ross

Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## SCStrong

Randy Savage


----------



## Ripcord22A

Steve young

Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## SCStrong

Yngwie Malmsteen


----------



## RayverInColorado

Mila Kunis


Sent from my iPad using My Freemasonry


----------



## SCStrong

Kenny Rogers


----------



## Ripcord22A

Roy rodgers

Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## VinnyCruz

Steve Rogers


----------



## Keith C

VinnyCruz said:


> Steve Rogers



Vinny, the game is that you must use the first letter of the previous poster's Last Name as the first letter of the First name of the name you post.  So the next word off of Ripcord22A's post should have a FIRST name that begins with the letter "R".


----------



## jwhoff

Roy Rogers


----------



## Keith C

Roger McGuinn


----------



## VinnyCruz

Matt Damon


----------



## RedTemplar

Deacon Jones


----------



## Brother JC

John Malkovich


----------



## Mark Stockdale

Mark Wahlberg


----------



## Brother JC

Willem Dafoe


----------



## Mark Stockdale

Danny Kaye


----------



## Brother JC

Larry King


----------



## Mark Stockdale

Kevin Costner


----------



## Brother JC

Candice Bergen


----------



## Mark Stockdale

Bruce Boxleitner


----------



## Brother JC

Billy Connolly


----------

